#edubuntu 2006-04-10
<Sergi0> guys, anyone knows if edubuntu does mix with the mythtv project? basicly a backend setup on the server will not be hard, but using a frontend on a thinclient, will that be hard or am totaly wrong here and will work?
<Burgwork> Sergi0, hmm, that would be interesting. No idea
<ogra> Sergi0, i was planning something like that, yes
<ogra> it will work with some tweaks to ltsp
<Sergi0> well, thats just my point :) in my schooltime we did watch tv (recorded stuff and live) so for schools it would be great, and a big bonus for using edubuntu in the school
<ogra> the problem is the transfer of the video in the thin client network
<Sergi0> it is?
<ogra> did you try to run a totem videostream on a thin client ? 
<ogra> if you dont run it locally on the client it gets very bad
<Sergi0> ehm nope, i've planning a test setup, but nothing edubuntu so far. but the project itself interest me somehow
<ogra> (chppy)
<Sergi0> ah
<ogra> you need to run it locally, which isnt supported yet ...
<ogra> but i was planning to implement a ltsp kiosk mode for dapper+1 or +2, there you will be able to just tell the client what app to run 
<Sergi0> so at this point streaming on a ltsp network is just a nono
<ogra> (merely for internet cafes that only need a fullscreen browser, but not limited to that)
<Sergi0> ah well thats cool too
<ogra> so you could just run mythtv locally on the thin client instead of a browser
<ogra> but thats all still in planning state ... 
<Sergi0> but u got me right here? just using the mythtv-frontend will not work?
<ogra> as well as full thick clients (complete diskless PCs that boot off the ltsp server)
<ogra> i'm not a mythtv user, but i suspect just using the frontend will eat a lot of bandwith ... that will need testing etc .. i cant say anything yet 
<ogra> but its in any case planned for either the october or the next april release
<ogra> (as time permits)
<Sergi0> hmmm but a backend server setup on the edubuntu server will be okay, and maybe just one machine (a hdd install) with tv-out could use the frontend
<ogra> try it ;)
<Sergi0> u got right about the bandwith, thats a big isue 
<Sergi0> well, maybe ill just test something withing the next few days or so, ill let u know if anything works 
<ogra> thatd be cool :)
<Sergi0> thx for the info
<Burgwork> ogra, littlewizard just hit debian
<Burgwork> as did mediawiki 1.5
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> whats littlewizard ?
<ogra> Sergi0, thanks for the suggestion :)
<Burgwork> http://littlewizard.sourceforge.net/ <-- we looked at it a while back
<ogra> oh, yes, quite a while :)
<Burgwork> your memory is going. It has only been two or so months :)
<Sergi0> btw one last thingie for now, are any of the children tools/games etc etc desent translated into dutch?
<Burgwork> Sergi0, you can help translate them
<ogra> gcompris is still missing a -nl soundpackage ...
<Sergi0> Burgwork: i will, just curious if there is any around. (im dislectic btw :P ) could'nt hurt to try :)
<ogra> not sure about the state of the tux4kids or kdeedu stuff
<ogra> we could just merge -de and -en to get dutch for gcompris ;P
<Burgwork> kdeedu seems to have dutch work
* ogra hides before someone slay him
<Sergi0> guess ill find out when i do some testing, thx
<ogra> i know spacey uses edubuntu a lot in a school environment, but i'm not sure if he uses it in dutch or english
<ogra> i guess you two should talk :)
<spacey> the school uses dutch
<spacey> personally i use english
<Sergi0> well, thats about what im up too :)
<spacey> talk about what?
<ogra> dunno ... dutch ?
<Sergi0> spacey: edubuntu in dutch
<spacey> ok sure
<spacey> but not now
<spacey> i'm going to sleep
<ogra> me as well...
<spacey> just ping me later this week on irc Sergi0
<Sergi0> spacey: okay i will :) thx
<spacey> good night
<Sergi0> good idea
<Sergi0> gn 
<Sergi0> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<mwright1nigh1> ogra: have you seen https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/36647
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JaneW> hello highvoltage 
* JaneW is going to be an accessibility testing candidate soon...
<Burgundavia> JaneW: oh?
<JaneW> well my neck is conspiring against me
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> do you not have a husband to massage it?
<JaneW> started being stiff on week-end and is getting progressively worse, for no apparent reason
<JaneW> eventually went to the chiro and started taking painkillers yesterday
<JaneW> still no improvement
<JaneW> so I am lying down now :)
<JaneW> which is not nearly as nice as you would imagine it to be.
<highvoltage> hell JaneW 
<highvoltage> erm.. hello :)
<highvoltage> JaneW: ouch :(
<JaneW> nod
<JaneW> I wish I knew what was wrong
<JaneW> it's more than a little concerning now
<highvoltage> JaneW: i'm even more glad now that you didn't go on fear factor
<JaneW> yup
<JaneW> I prefer the traditional format much more
<highvoltage> yeah. and it would've hurt your back more too. the poeple have to do crazy things.
<highvoltage> ogra: ping
<spacey> the UTC times are really inconvienant for me now
<spacey> since the summertime
<spacey> you have summertime in .za as well? or is it always summertime there?:)
<spacey> JaneW: i hope you get well soon
<JaneW> spacey: thanks
<spacey> with utc times i mean the meeting times in utc
<spacey> :)
<spacey> before it was just after lunch
<spacey> now its in the middle of the afternoon
<JaneW> spacey: we are always on UTC+2
<JaneW> and we are in autumn atm
<spacey> hehe
<JaneW> we don't fall for the silly daylight savings idea
<JaneW> it doesn't make sense to me at all
<spacey> you just have more daylight i guess:p
<JaneW> yes we have lots
<spacey> in the winter its dark when i go to work
<spacey> and dark when i get back
<spacey> when the daylight is available i'm inside
<JaneW> here too, it get light after 7am and starts getting dark at 6pm
<spacey> i hate that
<spacey> depressing
<spacey> i can't be at the edubuntu today, since i have another meeting at 15:00
<spacey> too bad i cannot attend
<spacey> on the brightside
<spacey> i will sign a contract
<spacey> for some officespace :)
* spacey happy
<JaneW> yay
<highvoltage> spacey: how are things?
<spacey> highvoltage: regarding?
<spacey> :)
<highvoltage> spacey: whatever you like :)
<spacey> <spacey> on the brightside
<spacey> <spacey> i will sign a contract
<spacey> <spacey> for some officespace :)
<spacey> * spacey happy
<spacey> i like that
<spacey> :D
<highvoltage> :)
<spacey> i'll post it on my blog :)
<spacey> when i have the keys
<spacey> :D
<spacey> its really fancy
<spacey> :)
<spacey> a fancy 22 square meters
<pips1> blimey, it's snowing again in switzerland, I thought it's spring!?
<pips1> heavy thick snow
<jane_> ogra: ping
<spacey> JaneW: when is the cookbook stuff scheduled?
<JaneW> spacey: was a time agreed on
<JaneW> ?
<JaneW> I thought Pygi was setting it up?
<JaneW> we all gave days and times to him?
<spacey> i heard no result
<spacey> i would like to know a date so i can plan it
<spacey> else i cannot be sure to make it
<JaneW> indeed me too
<JaneW> I would suggest today
<JaneW> but my mobility is limited
<JaneW> and tomorrow I have the DDSU Meeting and report and another client meeting
<JaneW> so perhaps friday is best?
<spacey> fine with me
<spacey> my friday is *still* free
<JaneW> I just have a chiro appt at 12:00
<ogra> JaneW, pong
<JaneW> which is 10:00UTC
<JaneW> ogra: nm, I was just stirring
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> re flint's mail
<ogra> which one ? 
<JaneW> LPI
<ogra> i'm just going through my backlog ... or do you mean the certification mail
<ogra> hehe
<JaneW> gave me a chuckle too ;)
<ogra> yes, someone must teach him about crossposting it seems
<ogra> he sent it to everybody, but the people that should get it :)
<spacey> here did he sent it to?
<spacey> at least i don't see it anywhere
<ogra> every mailing list he could find it seems
<spacey> i guess he didn't find edubuntu-devel then
<ogra> -users -announce -devel -devel-announce and i think 3 others
<ogra> (too lazy to dig it up again)
<spacey> like the announce lists work
<spacey> for replying
<spacey> its not on -devel at least
<spacey> i guess he wasn't subscribed
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but it hit -users
<spacey> a search for flint in the april archive has no hits
<spacey> ah well
<ogra> *sigh* 
<ogra> 30 new bugs for me ...
<ogra> mdz is like a dancing derwish currently ...
<highvoltage> what's a derwish?
<ogra> google maroc derwish :)
<highvoltage> anyone know how we could get edubuntu these: http://linux-schlepptops.de/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=28
<highvoltage> JaneW: feeling better?
<JaneW> highvoltage: not yet
<highvoltage> :(
<zakame> evening all
<ogra> highvoltage, btw, i typoed it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dervish
<pips1> hi
<ogra> pips1, if you fiddles with IP settings after install, its likely that you need to run ltsp-update-sshkeys 
<pips1> no, i didn't change the IP settings after install, but thanks for the hint
<pips1> i was able to ssh from the client to the server
<pips1> my client doesn't seem to get an ip from the server's dhcp... but not sure... I'll need to investigate later, now i need to get back to work.
<ogra> whithout the yes/no question from ssh ... 
<ogra> ?
<ogra> if it booted, it got an IP#
<pips1> yes, there was a question for importing the server key
<ogra> aha
<ogra> thats what ltsp-update-sshkeys does in the client chroot ... and the reason why you cant log in
<pips1> i chose F12 on thinkpad to boot via pxe, on the screen it gave me a little turning/spinning slash indicating it was busy trying to connect to the server (waiting for dhcp?) on after a certain time, I was dropped into grub
<pips1> oh, so you are saying I need to run  ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server and then I should work
<pips1> ?
<pips1> ogra, sorry I need to go, talk to you later :-)
<highvoltage> ogra: hehe. ok now i know what Dervish means
<highvoltage> pips1: what version of PXE does that laptop run?
<highvoltage> pips1: many pre version 1 versions of PXE were in use 5 years+ ago that doesn't work with LTSP
<highvoltage> hmmm.. some of my jabber contacts say 503: service unavailable
<hieuvo> omg
<hieuvo> the edubuntu cd cant be used in new machine with dvd burner but can be read from old machine with cd dirve
<hieuvo> soooo funny
<ogra> i usually test with DVDs 
<hieuvo> what u mean ?
<ogra> i usually burn the isos on DVD for testing, they work just fine here
<hieuvo> u burn iso size of a cd into a dvd???
<ogra> yup
<hieuvo> omg i got this message: you dont have enough RAM to install FC onto this machine!! how please?
<hieuvo> ogra can u help?
<ogra> i have an amd64 laptop here wher the DVD player is broken and cant read CDs, i test i386 and amd64 on it 
<ogra> (i use DVDRW btw, else it gets expensive :) )
<hieuvo> haha true
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<MEagain> I am having problems with my bittorrent client... My router ports are already set forwarded and I have no external firewalls....
<MEagain> Do I have ports disabled by default in Edubuntu by chance?
<ogra> nope
<MEagain> strange 
<ogra> unless you installed a firewall manually
<MEagain> the software says there is a firewall
<MEagain> but I see nothing
<MEagain> I will keep looking then :)
<ogra> i.e. firestarter or something similar weird
<MEagain> no I don't like firewalls on my desktop
<ogra> if you didnt explicitly set one up, then there is none, edubuntu doesnt install any firewall
<MEagain> ok :)
<MEagain> found it!
<MEagain> I feel dumb
<MEagain> I entered wrong static IP on router forwarding
* MEagain learns today to ALWAYS trust ogra
<mhz> hehe, I know upgrading to dapper via APT is not wise. However, after last Flisol, at least 5 guys said they had no issues doing so. Then, I did it!
<mhz> I now have a very screwed up OS
<mhz> the good part of this is that I managed to set the BIOS to recognize a USB floppy to be read at booting time
<mhz> Now I am looking up ways to install Edubuntu again but in a more traditional way. (last time I did it via net)
* mhz is gonna try Smart Boot Manager
<mhz> supports booting from almost all kinds of IDE ATAPI CD-ROM, including PCMCIA CD-ROMs
<pips1> ogra, you around?
<pips1> trying to test flight6... my server is AMD and my client is i386... so I guess I just follow the instructions at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup ... 
<ogra> nope
<ogra> pips1, just sudo rm -r /opt/ltsp/amd64 && sudo ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<pips1> ogra: oops, ok
<lucasvo> ogra: could you do me a favour and give me the latest ppc chroot for dapper?
<lucasvo> I have an ibook without a HD and not enough ram to build the chroot
<ogra> lucasvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo?highlight=%28LiveCD%29%7C%28custom%29
<lucasvo> ubuntulivecd sucks, it hangs because of problems with automount
<lucasvo> not very useful for hdrepair
<ogra> err
<ogra>  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup 
<ogra> thats what i meant
<pips1> ogra: so what does the command you suggest above do? i gets rid of amd-ltsp and runs i386-ltsp ?
<lucasvo> ogra: thanks
<ogra> pips1, yep
<lucasvo> ogra: the problem is every LiveCD I tried out on this machine failed !
<ogra> we cant set up an i386 chroot on install for amd64 since there are no i386 packges on the CD
<ogra> lucasvo, did you file bugs about that so the CD can be fixed ? 
<pips1> ogra, i take it you can run i386 code on a AMD64, it's just not quite optimised performance-wise, right?
<lucasvo> pips1: I don't have performance problems with i386
<lucasvo> ogra: new bug should be reported into launchpad?
<ogra> pips1, yep
<ogra> lucasvo, yep
<cbx33> ogra, boo
<ogra> heh
<ogra> hey cbx33 
<ogra> sorry, i'm blind
<cbx33> hiya ogra 
<cbx33> nah...just shortsighted :p
<cbx33> so come on then ogra what you guys need help with
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/38258
<lucasvo> ogra: so, now I should wait till somebody fixes it?
<ogra> lucasvo, choosing the right package helps a lot ... i guess Mithrandir will answer soon
<lucasvo> ogra: I don't know which package it affects
<ogra> but i do, i fixed it ..
<lucasvo> thanks
<pips1> yeah, unless you know all components that make up a complete GNU/Linux system, it's hard to know what package to assign to when you file a bug... :-/
<pips1> on the upside, you never stop learning new stuff with GNU/Linux, eh? :-) 
<ogra> thats ok ... mdz does nothing else than sitting and sorting bugs currently 
<lucasvo> pips1: hm, no, if evolution crashes it isn't a problem of esd for sure :)
<ogra> but if you report a bug in the liveCD it helps to choose ubuntu-live as the package ;)
* pips1 is watching the ltsp-build-client in the console with wide-open eyes
<pips1> lucasvo: hehe
<ogra> pips1, takes a while :)
<pips1> ogra: hehe
<lucasvo> ogra: any news about "miu"ubuntu?
<lucasvo> dapper+1?
<lucasvo> or +2? that would be cool, but probably quite hard to do
<ogra> nope ... and i doubt anybody has time to think about it before release
<ogra> we're all very busy (i work ~16-18h a day atm)
<pips1> pheeeeew
<Burgwork> lucasvo, miuubuntu?
<pips1> omg
<ogra> buntu !
<lucasvo> Burgwork: yes, for pocketpc
<Burgwork> ah
<pips1> ogra: I'll need to buy you a beer next time we meet :-)
<lucasvo> see familiar.handhelds.org
<Burgwork> I think maemo is more interesting project, tbh
<ogra> Burgwork, or multimedia miniPCs
<lucasvo> yes
<Burgwork> maemo 2.0 is planning to actually have proper dpkg support
<ogra> like digital videorecorders ... DVD players etc
<lucasvo> homeautomation, carpc etc.
<ogra> buntu == embedded ubuntu
<pips1> haha, I read carpet-pc at first :-)
<lucasvo> lol, I'd rather have a carpet-oled
<lucasvo> :)
<ogra> Burgwork, maemo makes nice t-shirts :P i'm just wearing one of them 
<Burgwork> wearing one of them right now? cool
<pips1> enhance your life, with a miu-carpet-pc!
<pips1> lucasvo: what would you display on your carpet-oled then?
<ogra> Burgwork, yes, funny hazard (i didnt plan to talk about maemo today :) )
<lucasvo> pips1: these patterns you see, when you took (too much) lsd
<Burgwork> maybe someone from ubuntu should chat with the maemo people are hooking efforts up together
<pips1> lucasvo: wooah
* pips1 shudders
<ogra> Burgwork, we did ... in stuttgart last year 
<ogra> makr was there as well 
<ogra> but we dont do embedded stuff yet
<ogra> *mark indeed
<Burgwork> cool
<pips1> so ogra, the ltsp-build-client is everything that is needed by clients (as apposed to the server) ?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> you need dhcp,tftp,nfs on the server (which ltsp-server-standalone installs and sets up) and ltsp-build-client to create the client environment 
<pips1> purely in terms of hardisk space, how does the client stuff compare to the server stuff?
<ogra> the client chroot is ~400M big
<pips1> I mean, by the looks of it, the client stuff is pretty much a complete GNU/Linux system ...
<pips1> aha
<pips1> once I'm done, all client chroot is going to be i386 and the server stuff (dhcp, tftp, nfs) will still run AMD64 code, right?
<ogra> its a ubuntu-milimal system + X + ltsp-client
<ogra> X is the big part
<pips1> ah, interesting :-)
<pips1> hurray, done
<pips1> ogra: do I need to restart anything now? 
<pips1> nfs-kernel-server or smth?
<ogra> if it doesnt work on first attempt ...
<pips1> ok, i'll try
<ogra> but usually it does ...
* pips1 is trying to boot the thinkpad as client with pxe-2.1
<pips1> that didn't work :-( looks like it didn't get an ip from dhcp or smth
<ogra> meh
<pips1> how do I debug this?
<ogra> check your dhcp server 
<pips1> how?
<ogra> the config ...
<ogra> does it run 
<ogra> is it the only one in your network etc
<ogra> what we did last time 
<pips1> ah
<pips1> sure :-)
* pips1 checks router settings
<ogra> sorry i'm very busy and lagging with my work i have to have finished tommorow morning ... and currently get bombed with questions in 6 channels
<pips1> ogra: wow, ok, I'll hold off and try to figure out as much as I can by myself
<ogra> thanks 
<mhz> ogra, in breezy, I get IP from clients BUT, also this error:
<mhz> PXE-T01: File not found
<mhz> PDE-E3B: TFTP Error - File Not found
<ogra> look like your tftp is broken
<mhz> PXE-E3B: TFTP Error - File Not found
<mhz> yup
<mhz> but it was a fresh default install (iirc)
<ogra> and you dont have *any* dhcp server around apart from the edubuntu server ?
<mhz> hmm, nope. My typical homeserver -> swiths -> thin laptop
<mhz> switch
<mhz> ogra, and there is nothing under ls /opt/ltsp/
<ogra> then surely something went wrong
<mhz> yup
<mhz> reinstall edubuntu-server or better way?
<ogra> you are sure thats a edubuntu CD ?
<mhz> nope, my last copy ws given away in Flisol
<mhz> so this was Ubuntu -> Edubuntu
<ogra> oh
<ogra> but you followed the ThinClientHowto to set it up then ? 
* mhz saw ogra slaping mhz in his mind :D
<ogra> just installing edubuntu-server doesnt set up stuff like the CD does
<ogra> you need to do all manually then
<mhz> #
<mhz> A sense of adventure
<mhz> #
<mhz> A burning desire to send feedback to [WWW]  ubuntu-devel
<mhz>  LOL!!
<mhz> ogra, oh, I see. Okis then. thx
<mhz> I know how to fix it
<ogra> sudo ltsp-build-client 
<ogra> and set up the dhcp server should be sufficient
<mhz> yeah, and editing /etc/hosts.allow
<axl000> HOLA MHZ
<mhz> axl000, hey, man
<axl000> como estas
<mhz> fine. Thx. Di you get answers from ML regarding your Alsa problem?
<ogra> mhz, noo
<ogra> mhz, dont follow that parts 
<mhz> ogra, oops, no? dont edit etc/hosts.allow?
<ogra> only the ltsp-build-client
<ogra> thatscrap 
<mhz> ogra, oohh, good to know
<axl000> mhz, me podrias contar un poco como se hace para instalar linux booteando desde red
<mhz> axl000, hmmm, yes, I could
<mhz> axl000, could you read a simple howto in english?
<axl000> oka
<axl000> si
<mhz> axl000, te dare una url entonces
<mhz> the same I used to install via net
<axl000> ok
<mhz> axl000, does your pc boot from floppy?
<mhz> or no floppy?
<axl000> no floppy
<mhz> my case is "no floppy, no CD"
<mhz> cool
<axl000> jeje
<mhz> axl000, do you have other OS installed in hd?
<axl000> m$
<mhz> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Installation/FromWindows
<pips1> ogra: don't know what's wrong, attempting to book via PXE gives me "No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers recieved, aborting". I *did* dis-able dhcp on the router (it read DHCP=off). And I can access the server via ssh from a fat client. Don't know what to do now. SIGH.
<ogra> pips1, probably your router needs a restart to make the settings take effect (mine does)
<pips1> yes, I did restart
<ogra> is the dhcp server running on the edubuntu server ? 
<ogra> ps ax|grep dhcp
<pips1> how can I find out?
<pips1> aha!
<pips1> no dhcp 
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPServerSetup
<axl000> mhz, lo lei a la rapida pero no veo nada como para hacerlo por red
<ogra> :)
<mhz> axl000, hmm, pera
<axl000> quizas hay q hacerlo para entenderlo pero no veo algun paso paa montar el cd de linux
<axl000> no se
<mhz> axl000, pero tienes un CD y tu CD drive no es bootable?
<mhz> axl000, or you have another linux pc we can use as a boot server?
<axl000> nopo
<pips1> ogra, in dhcpd.conf "option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;" --> how do I specify serval ip addresses for that? what's the separator? a semicolon? a space? or a separate line for each?
<axl000> la idea es usar otro pc para servir al mio
<axl000> y podr instslar linux
<mhz> axl000, ahhh'
<axl000> eso es lo q se explcica en la guia?
<ogra> pips1, doesnt matter, you dont need any DNS on the clients :)
<pips1> oh
<mhz> axl000, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Installation/Netboot
<mhz> axl000, o esta https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Installation/LocalNet
<axl000> q era lo hacia la otra guia, instalar linux desde windows pero  en el mismo pc?
<mhz> axl000, o esata para M$ https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<ogra> pips1, that gets intresting for fat clients or locally running firefox, but we dont support either yet
<mhz> axl000, sip
<axl000> jaja na q ver
<mhz> axl000,  /join #mhz
<pips1> ogra: I booted my first edubunt client! it's working! YAY
<ogra> yay
<pips1> :-D
<pips1> ogra: thanks for your patience!!
<ogra> :)
<ogra> sorry for being harsh before ... 
<pips1> that dhcp router confusion stuff must get on your nerves, but you don't show it ;-)
<ogra> one day i'll reimplement dhcp and solve it ;)
<pips1> you are never harsh, mr.!
<pips1> hehe
<ogra> :)
<pips1> so cool, I now running openoffice, firefox...
<ogra> yay, and one of my screensaver nightmare bugs seems fixed upstream :))))))
<pips1> nice
<pips1> ogra: I feel like i'm a kid again :-) so much fun
<pips1> ogra: when I play a sound file from a client, the sound actually plays on the speakers of the server... instead of on the client. is that what's supposed to happen?
<pips1> hmm. printing locally on the client doesn't work... is it supposed to?
<pips1> i guess that is getting into fat client land, though
<pips1> good night, thanks again
#edubuntu 2006-04-11
<mhz> ogra, yeah, that was it. ltsp-build-client worked perfectly
<mhz> ogra, is it KISS enough?
<mhz> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallationViaNetBoot
<Burgwork> mhz, I think there already is a netboot installation wiki page
<Burgwork> see the subpages of Installation
<test> hmmm...............
<test> anyone in this room?
<Burgwork> test, you be there
<test> cool.  I'm obviously testing this out...
<test> while i'm here... what are the minimum PC requirements to run edubuntu?
<Burgwork> test, do you want to run a server or standalone?
<mhz> Burgwork, yep, there is. The only diff here is we are doing it from Edubuntu server, using Edubuntu bult-in capabilities
<test> um.... well at first a standalone, but down the road I might want to setup a mini network.
<Burgwork> mhz, edubuntu and ubuntu wikis are the same
<mhz> yup
<mhz> same /data
<Burgwork> mhz, did you just create that page
<mhz>  nope,had done it while ago
<mhz> i finished it today :D
<Burgwork> test, 600mhz or better, 1ghz for reasonable performance for standalone
<Burgwork> mhz, would it be possible to move it to under Installation?
<mhz> Burgwork, most netboot/local net boot info talks about installing tftp + dhcp server
<Burgwork> test, for a dedicated server, 128 mb per client and 256 for the server mnimum
<test> :-(   Right now, the computers I'd be coverting are older Win98 machines (which are crash prone and slow)
<mhz> Burgwork, my idea was to let people know that if you already have an edubuntu server (lab at aschool), then all you need is apache and edit a file
<Burgwork> test, what do you have?
<mhz> test, they will work perfectly as edubuntu clients
<Burgwork> mhz, very cool and looks easy to follow
<test> I don't know the specifics, I'd have to look at the machines at school tomorrow.
<Burgwork> test, what year?
<mhz> test, edubuntu is aimed for "labs"
<mhz> test, meaning that you typically have a server + clients
<mhz> clients can be very old
<mhz> as they dont need more than a RJ45 card and some ram
<test> So I could take my best machine and make it my "server", and the rest become my terminals (clients)?
<mhz> while the server gets all the load of work
<mhz> test, yup
<mhz> thats the idea
<test> OK, so edubuntu would be good for the clients, but what should be run as the server?
<mhz> test, so your question is probabley "in a lab scenario, which are the min. reqs.?"
<mhz> test, Edubuntu server
<mhz> test, let's start all over again, ok?
<test> yeah, what would be the min requirements for a server and what would be the requirements for a client?
<mhz> Edubuntu is a Ubuntu distro aimed to facilitate school labs admin/teachers the admin of edu applications
<test> ok.
<mhz> Many schools usually invest on all machines in a lab
<mhz> we propose: Invest ONLY on the server, not the rest
<test> ok.
<mhz> then, a server will have all edu apps
<mhz> and clients will boot from server
<mhz> (no HD needed in clients)
<mhz> 1 server -> 15 clients
<mhz> (that was an example)
<test> ok.
<mhz> 1 server: at least 1 GHz, 256 MB of RAM + 128 MB of ram per client attached (128 MB x 15) + 2 network cards
<mhz> + 20 GB of HD (an example)
<mhz> Obviously, you can play and make your own arrangments on discs
<mhz> clients: 300 MHz + 64 MB of RAM + 1 network card
<mhz> (ideally, PXE capable)
<test> ok.
<mhz> you boot the clients and all of them get to accesss simultaniously all the edu apps in the server
<test> ok.
<mhz> Of cours, the more apps you wanna access, the slower the server/network
<mhz> because all X app. are ssh forwarded
<mhz> got it?
<test> yes, makes sense now.
<test> thanks.
<mhz> cool! :D
<test> I'm trying to assemble a small network of computers for my class.  But I have like 0 budget, but possibly 20-25 old PCs running Win98, all have network cards.  I don't know processor speed or RAM amounts.
<test> What you said makes sense, but I don't have any $ to buy a server.
<test> Would it make sense to make each machine standalone?
<mhz> hmmmm
<bimberi> test: that would be fine but loses the benefits of single point of administration that the server setup has
<mhz> yeah, it depends on processor, RAM, and users expectations
<mhz> You can always use lighter desktops instead of Gnome or KDE
<test> These would be kids browsing the web, using OpenOffice, etc.
<mhz> like, wmaker, fluxbox, ion2, xfce4
<test> are those different versions of linux?
<mhz> nope, Linux is a base of system apps and tools + a desktop of your choice
<mhz> wmaker, Gnome, etc are the desktops running on top of Linux
<test> like X-windows?
<bimberi> test: minspecs for the standard install would be 500MHz Processor, 128MB RAM, 1.8GB HDD
<mhz> Example: MSDos is the system and Win98 is the graphical interface users use with mouse and all
<bimberi> test: I run edubuntu on a Celeron466 and it is tolerable but a bit slow
<test> makes sense.  I dont think those machines have a 500 mhz processor.
<mhz> test, I have run linux on 300 Mhz pc's
<test> hmmm....... any suggestions??  Win98 is so crash prone, the machines are nearly useless.
<mhz> oviously, OpenOffice is not recommended for such old hw
<test> I'd like to wipe the HDs clean and start fresh
<mhz> my advice is, get the slowest older machine and install edubuntu BUT after install is done, install a lighter desjktop
<mhz> (like wmaker)
<mhz> try all apps in edubuntu using that desktop instead of default Gnome session
<test> is that tough to do (switch desktops)?
<mhz> if you like the output nd performance (will not be buggy at all!), we can think of some arrangements
<mhz> not at a all
<mhz> just one click
<test> cool
<mhz> test, once you install edubuntu, show up here and we can tell you
* mhz usually run linux in veryold machines
<test> thanks... you've been very helpful!!
<mhz> from 300 Mhz upto 700 Mhz, from 64 MB of Ram upto 256 MB
<test> I'll give it a try and see where I'm at.
<mhz> actually, I have not used  anything over 1000 GHz in the last 14 months!
<mhz> test, you are very welcome
<mhz> i know you'll like it
<test> new machines with windows are just too expensive.
<mhz> edubuntu apps are VERY cool for KIDS and young leanrers
<test> that's what I've been told.
<mhz> yup, indeed and they are still crappy ! :D
<test> These are kids with little at home... any computer exposure will be more than they've had.   This will be great!
<mhz> jsgotangco, hi tere, ping
<jsgotangco> mhz, hi!
<mhz> jsgotangco, howdy?
<jsgotangco> im very much fine, im still on medication but doing good
<mhz> mediaction? what happened?
<zakame> medication?
<jsgotangco> long story
<mhz> ohhhhh.        jsgotangco, I made my system unusable so I was forced to reinstall. My only chance is to netboot from client to homeserver.
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> so what's up?
<mhz> I do it ok, BUT I want to set my homserver to serv the files from CD not a local mirror. I place my serverIP/ubuntu (the dir where the CD is mounted) nothing happens and I get back to choosing a mirror :(
<mhz> of course, after so many tries, my guess is local mirror would have been fine in the end :D
<mhz> jsgotangco, I have not found a way to provide info APT accepts so it can immediately get all files from my homserver CD drive
<mhz> OR, I could use a PCMCIA Cd drive connected to thin laptop, but it is not an option I can see easily
<mhz> jsgotangco, any ideas about the syntax I should specify so APT just deals with it and let me serve files from homeserver?
<mhz> jsgotangco, in the meantime, good news is I can run Debian Sarge in my hp jornada 728 :D
<jsgotangco> ohhh
<jsgotangco> how big is your card?
<mhz> so far, 256 MB
<mhz> but I hope I'll get a 1 GB soon
<jsgotangco> i guess debian arm is very very efficient
<mhz> very much, indeed
<mhz> but it needs more space left in CF
<mhz> so far, it runs many tools (command line) and ion2 for X desktop
<jsgotangco> at 256MB, having X11 is nice
<jsgotangco> i used to do that on the zaurus with a 128mb
<jsgotangco> hehe
<mhz> and leaves me with only 40 MB available after installing links2
<mhz> :D
<mhz> jsgotangco, indeed. I still have the Z, running Opie now
<mhz> Familiar + Opie
<jsgotangco> its been a while since i reflashed my pda
<mhz> jsgotangco, I have tested hp j728 with Familiar and opie, Familiar and GPE, Debian Sarge and ion2
<mhz> jsgotangco, it is always nice to see these "toys" run Linux
<jsgotangco> yeah
<mhz> actually, this is also VERY nice propject http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/8514/access-linux-platform-shown-at-linuxworld/
<mhz> jsgotangco, soon, pretty soon, I am sure there will be armuntu :D
<mhz> or Edarmuntu :D
<mhz> hehehe
<jsgotangco> yuck
<jsgotangco> think of a better name heh
<mhz> jsgotangco, so, no idea what to specify for APT to take files from my homeserver?
* jsgotangco scrollbacks
<mhz> Juntu ?
<mhz> Ubuntuj
<mhz> Jubuntu ?
* mhz thinks jsgotangco is still on too much medication.. he falls asleep
<mhz> ;)
<jsgotangco> buntu
<jsgotangco> hehe
<mhz> ohh
<mhz> jsgotangco, here's the answer
<mhz> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuViaNetBoot
<jsgotangco> mhz, this might help you
<jsgotangco> http://oss.mri.co.jp/i2oss/
<mhz> jsgotangco, GREAT url! thx
<mhz> Burgwork, see? the approach of my doc was diff than the other netboot docs. Or you think it should be part of the other one?
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> After rebooting, while packages were installing 5%, I got an error and therefore it all stops.
<mhz> and get to a login prompt
<mhz> jsgotangco, how can I restart the process of installing all apakages after 1st reboot (when CD rom is no longer needed)?
<bimberi> mhz: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop     ??
<mhz> bimberi, nope :(
<bimberi> :(
<mhz> Does anyone know how I can get the I/O ports for my PCMCIA Cd Drive?
<HedgeMage> mhz: I've done that before, but only on gentoo and it takes an odd kernel option... you may need to compile your own kernel
<HedgeMage> mhz: but wait for someone who knows ubuntu better than I to tell you for certain
<mhz> HedgeMage, thx but I really need it so I can boot my box from PCMCIA CD drive via Smart Boot Manager
<HedgeMage> mhz: outside my expertise, then, sorry
<mhz> HedgeMage, i see, thx for the enthusiasm, thoug
<HedgeMage> np :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JaneW> hi all
<JaneW> ok, I am upright today (albeit drugged), so let's get this cookbook meeting sorted out
<JaneW> 1) Do we still want a) a cookbook b) be a meeting about it?
<spacey> if we want a) we want b)
<spacey> :>
<spacey> how was the new website going btw? (since i missed the meeting yesterday)
<ogra> JaneW, i think we're not strictly bound to it since we have highvoltages doc, but i dont think we should drop it 
<ogra> as long as someone wants to work on it, thats fine 
<jsgotangco> ohh someone is on drugs
<JaneW> jsgotangco: ME
* jsgotangco stares at JaneW " you are under my spell"
<JaneW> for someone who barely takes a headache tablet, I am doing well popping painkillers and muscle relaxants
<highvoltage> sorry, is there a meeting scheduled for the cookbook?
<highvoltage> can i confirm some impressions of the cookbook I have?
<highvoltage> as far as i understand, the reason for an 'edubuntu cookbook' was that it would be easier to take the tuxlab cookbook and modify that for an edubuntu cookbook. this proved not to be so easy, though.
<highvoltage> and in the meantime, many different views on what the cookbook should be, and what it was initially decided on, existed, which caused some confusion.
<jsgotangco> highvoltage, no, just no people doing it
<highvoltage> also, the cookbook is a BEAST. too complicated to co-ordinate, so no one has time to co-ordinate it.
<highvoltage> i would suggest that the big hairy cookbook gets modularised, and broken up, and then everyone does a piece (or more)
<jsgotangco> yeah i managed to go around 1/2 till it got stuck because we had no Xorg running nicely during breezy milestones
<highvoltage> it would be much easier to track who does what, assign deadlines, etc.
<highvoltage> then, afterwards, you can combine it all to get a nice edubuntu manual.
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i remember that was pretty much a tough time for everyone involved
<highvoltage> my suggestion would be, to focus less on the social challenges initially, and get the technical part as snappy as possible as fast as possible.
<highvoltage> there are many docs available on ICT in education, social challenges in working in 3rd world countries, etc.
<highvoltage> but not info on how to make the most out of edubuntu lab.
<highvoltage> and that is this teams' responsibility, and no one elses.
<highvoltage> i would suggest that, we have at least a coverage of the entire system, in a simple-english manual.
<highvoltage> covering installation, troubleshooting, which applications are installed, how to access them, how to configure them, configuring advanced ltsp configuration, how to lock down systems, basic system administration... that kind of things.
<highvoltage> WIHVTT
<highvoltage> hmm... channel is quiet. something i said? :)
<juliux> highvoltage, ping
<highvoltage> juliux: pong
<juliux> highvoltage, i have read on the planet that you want to have some powered by ubuntu stickers
<juliux> is this rigth?
<highvoltage> juliux: yep, a friend has ordered 10, he's going to share them with me.
<highvoltage> :)
<juliux> ah ok
<juliux> i only asked because i have 100 here
<spacey> i want them too!:)
<spacey> but the ones in the german webshop were quite expensive imo
<spacey> 10 for 5 euro
<spacey> + shipping
<juliux> spacey, so you have to come to the linuxtag in wiesbaden ;)
<spacey> why?
<spacey> i don't think i'll go this year
<juliux> hm because mark is there
<spacey> in 2003 i didn't found it worth the trip
<juliux> because there a stickers
<spacey> well who knows
<spacey> when i get bored
<spacey> when is it? beginning of june again?
<spacey> or was it end june
<juliux> no begining of may
<spacey> oh
<spacey> don't think i can manage that
<spacey> but who knows
<spacey> in the spur of the moment we might drive there
<spacey> where is wiesbaden?
<juliux> because in june is soccer world championship in germany
<spacey> i hope its closer then where it was before
<ogra> spacey, near frankfurt
<juliux> in hesse
<juliux> frankfurt/main
<spacey> what was the town again where it was before
<spacey> uhh
<juliux> karlsruhe
<spacey> ah yeah
<spacey> fucking long drive
<ogra> fucking ugly city 
<juliux> +1
<ogra> i'm happy we wont have the ubuntu conference there
<spacey> actually i think i went there twice
<juliux> in karlsruhe?
<spacey> hehe
<spacey> now i remember
<spacey> :)
<ogra> juliux, in wiesbaden
<spacey> one of those times i slept in the freaking car
<spacey> that sucked
<juliux> ogra, why? wiesbaden is very cool
<juliux> ogra, karlsruhe is a ugly city 
<highvoltage> heh. there's a tv crew filming how i work. so i came here to the #edubuntu channel :)
<spacey> hello tv
<ogra> hey tv crew !
<ogra> :)
<juliux> hello tv crew
<juliux> regards from germany ;)
<spacey> groeten uit nederland! :P
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> juliux: sorry, lost my power. did you say anything to me recently?
<ogra> highvoltage, he's fearing the publicity :P
<highvoltage> heh :)
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know of any wiki pages that explain how to customise ubuntu / ubuntu cd's?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<ogra> there is a similar one for install anywhere
* highvoltage looks
<highvoltage> i spelt customisation the 'uk' way as apposed to the 'us' way. that's probably why my searches failed :)
<highvoltage> ogra: although, that's specifically a live cd, isn't it?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> read my second sentence :)
<highvoltage> ah, ok. my eyes are getting tired :)
<highvoltage> yay, found it :)
* Kamping_Kaiser dist-upgrades an edubuntu box. while since i'v even run it :). *wonders what edU dapper is like*
<ogra> shiny indeed :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :) about 200mb of packages to go
<ogra> if you are using ltsp, i'd recommend to rebuild the client environment
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, just a workstation install to look at.
<ogra> fine then :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> sweet
<shomon> hi - I don't actually have or run edubuntu but a friend of mine is doing research on children and learning. is there a researcher or educator or something among you - who is maybe advising on software or usability, or contacts for  one somewhere?
<ichigo> hello ... there
<shomon> (just looking on the website too, but no luck yet)
<ichigo> how do I get my root directory back on edubuntu
<ogra> shomon, i dont know how many are in here (i'm only a developer) but i'd suggest the mailing list
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<shomon> ok great! will suggest
<ogra> there are many teachers and educators subscribed
<ogra> we're about to open a edubuntu-users list as well soon
<juliux> ogra, the users list is a very good idea
<ogra> i dont think so, but the community asked for it, so the community gets one
<juliux> do you want that the users ask on the devel list?
<mhz> hey ogra and juliux 
<juliux> hi mhz 
<ogra> i'd liked to not have a -devel and -users list but an edubuntu list 
<ogra> but that doesnt work with the ubuntu naming scheme for mailing lists
<juliux> than kick the -devel 
<juliux> ;)
<ogra> so we're set up like all other ubuntu lists soon
<mhz> ogra, after re-installing from net, and computer restarted to actually start unpacking and installing, after 5% of the process, I got errors and the process stoped. What is I need to restart in order to avoid doing all over again but just unpack and install?
<juliux> ogra, there is also a bazaar list without -user or -devel 
<ogra> thats different 
<ogra> luncpad stuff ... not distro stuff
<juliux> ah
<juliux> and sounder ?
<ogra> thats *the* initial list 
<juliux> *duck*
<ogra> the first one that ever existed ... so its kept for general chatter
<ogra> mhz, i fear you need to start over again ... 
<mhz> hmmmm., I guess that if we need more people to provide contributions (any kind and level) besides just 'use' stuff, we should have ML combining devel and usage. Maybe ejust adding a 'prefix' to the subject so we all know the 'category' of the email
<mhz> so, juliux i guess i see your point and agree
<juliux> ogra, it is possible to have aliases in mailman? so -devel and -user are on list but -devel get a preffix [devel]  and -user get a preffix [user]  ?
<juliux> s/on/one
<mhz> ogra, damn!, okis, I will. Because theonly ohter way I could do it is using Smart Boot Manager but so far, unsucceeded to boot from PCMCIA (even following instructions from site)
<ogra> juliux, i dont get what you mean ...
<shomon> well I think educators, researchers, policy makers in schools and around education should have a place to get tech-jargon free but humanities jargon heavy info on the benefits of using FLOSS in education and into the thought behind the games/software currently in the distro... but hopefully someone will just write a paper on it and they can read that...
<ogra> we'll have a -users and a -devel list like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu have 
<shomon> cos it could be what tips the balance and getting a whole school to switch to edubuntu...
<ogra> shomon, that was the reason to make the -users list
<mhz> BTW, another 'plus' for Edubuntu is that it is a very good option for boot server and install-server. :D
<ogra> but since we dont have many developers yet, the -devel list will get very silent
<shomon> cool, I thought a users list would just be "can't find explorer" questions...
<ogra> nope
<ogra> its for all edubuntu related user stuff ... i.e. for teachers ... how do i use  kalzium in my chem class ...
<ogra> where do i find content for teaching ... 
<ogra> or for school admins ... how do i set up my ltsp server to do this and that
<shomon> oh, I meant just as a first point of contact with edubuntu rather than day to day help/support
<ogra> sure, that as well 
<shomon> from someone who is into it but has to convince clueless yet powerful people to authorise it's use across an institution :)
<ogra> if i would consider edubuntu, i'd ask other users 
<ogra> which is what the list is for as well ...
<shomon> I wonder what our local hacktivist organisation did... they considered edubuntu but went for mepis instead, I'm not sure why... they are not educators though... I guess it was their own support concern too
<shomon> these are people who got a local primary school set up with mepis in the end...
<ogra> in the end they have the same :) mepis is ubuntu based
<shomon> yeah I guess :)
<ogra> but mepis is a live distro ...
<ogra> you wouldnt want to install that anywhere ... its unmaintainable ...
<shomon> well, this was 1 year ago - who knows... maybe they have now regretted it!
<ogra> heh
<ogra> unless they run it from CD ... 
<shomon> naah. anyway, thanks a lot for the help - you should hopefully get a researcher asking questions about children learning soon! keep up the great work
<Sergi0> where to start for edubuntu tweaks for thin clients? execpt the wiki info?
<ogra> the code ? 
<Sergi0> no, not the code, just a good howto/info ltsp and edubuntu stuff - where to start if it works :)
<ogra> there is not much yet, i'm still writing docs ...
<ogra> jonathan started a nice doc for dapper
<ogra> but thats neither complete, not in all areas correct yet
<ogra> http://jonathancarter.co.za/docs/ed-gs/
<ogra> and indeed our official doc for breezy: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes
<Sergi0> okay, ill take a look
* kgoetz retries dist-upgrade... it seems to have half upgraded o_0
<Sergi0> ahum, 397 updates on a fresh edubuntu breezy install :O
<Sergi0> thats even without the multiverse :O
<Sergi0> and universe
<ogra> yes, we care about security :)
<kgoetz> lol. sounds like 500 for a full dist-upgrade isnt so bad :D
<Sergi0> btw now im wondering, what if there is only an dailup connection for a school, how hard will it be to keep m updated?
<kgoetz> i'm using a dapper kernel, got the dapper splash, but firefox still says Ubuntu 5.10. bizare
<Sergi0> kgoetz: thats jus the html
<Yagisan> Sergi0: not too hard. just needs a bit of planning
<ogra> the page isnt updated yet
<kgoetz> Sergi0: the whole network? or just a few boxes?
<kgoetz> <grin> i see. at least its meant to be lke that
<Sergi0> just the server, if its a edubuntu ltsp network
<Sergi0> btw just testing it out, it not a real enviorement
<ogra> kgoetz, do you run ltsp on the machine you just dist-upgrade ? 
<kgoetz> ogra: no, workstation
<ogra> ah, k
<Yagisan> Sergi0: just set up 1 box with apt-cacher and have all other boxes use it as the apt server. only the apt-cacher box will download the updates, and all the othe boxes can get it at lan speeds.
<Sergi0> Yagisan: yes, but thats a local mirror for the clients, could be used in a normal enviorment, but for a ltsp? is not needed right?
<Sergi0> but, downloading 182mb (after a fresh breezy install) no-one will recomend that :) with dailup that is
<Sergi0> correction: 387mb downloading, will use 182mb on the hdd 
<ogra> Yagisan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkWideUpdates might also be intresting 
<ogra> (once its implemented)
<Yagisan> Sergi0: my ltsp setup works fine with it. You said for a school, so one ltsp server per classroom = what 15 or so servers. Still makes it useful
<Yagisan> ogra: I roll my own that does that sort of stuff. universe has most of what you need, without needing to code much.
<Yagisan> s/to/too
<Sergi0> Yagisan: how many clients are connected at your setup per server? and what server hardware/speed u have? just curious
<Yagisan> Sergi0: Small business here. 1 server (that I broke over the weekend :-[ ) I have 4 terminals, and a local user (me) on the server, but only 1-2 terminals are in use at any time
<Yagisan> Sergi0: server = amd64 2Ghz, 1.5GB RAM , 600GB RAID0, 64bit ubuntu. clients various sub 350Mhz i586/i686 boxes with 64~144MB RAM, 32bit clients.
<Sergi0> networkspeed wise, is 10mbit fast enough for clients? (works here but is just not it) using 100mbit for lets say 6clients and 1 server also at 100mbit? could it be productive?
<Yagisan> Sergi0: I use fast ethernet here, switched
<Sergi0> thats 100 then?
<ogra> 100mbit should be fine for 6 clients
<Yagisan> Sergi0: yeah, you should have no problems with that
<ogra> i think junathan runs 20 over 100mbit
<Yagisan> Sergi0: I've tested 15 clienst on 100, and it was ok, but I haven't tested more
<ogra> *jonathan
<Sergi0> okay thx
<ogra> he recommends to have a gigabit uplink to the server if you run more though
<Sergi0> okay last question for now, a thin-client with good hardware AMD2800/1024mb/200gb etc, it is usefull to use as a thin client? or it then a normal install better?
<Yagisan> Sergi0: running on theory you can do 60 clients on 100mbit fine, so I'd say the practical limit is around 30 then.
<Yagisan> Sergi0: that would make a nice server. What is your goal with thin clients ?
<Yagisan> Sergi0: mine is I need *quiet* systems, but the sub 350's are too slow for my normal work, I have bandwidth to spare, but no cash to spare, so thin clients work for me.
<Sergi0> thanks Yagisan
<Yagisan> Sergi0: your welcome. I'm happy to chat and help you with your ltsp stuff
<Sergi0> Yagisan: me just testing some stuff, maybe ill try and ask some schools if it could be used (schools dont spend alot of money on there hardware around here)
<Sergi0> i got to go now, cya around
<Yagisan> Sergi0: bye
<Burgwork> mhz, even if your doc can't be combined with the other, it would be nice to put it under Installation
<tsurc> We had a guy from linux-format mag' round today, writing a feature article on linux in education. We just finished off an install of ltsp 4.2 and dapper and had some kids logging on and using USB sticks and stuff. Very impressed. Looks like it will be a great read....and a fantastic way to spread the word.
<ogra> nice ... 
<ogra> but we dont ship ltsp 4.2 :)
<jsgotangco> heh
<tsurc> no it was a ltsp.org install
<tsurc> but had LDA working with no fuss at all
<tsurc> should be good if it could get into dapper as an add-on package
<ogra> i'm packaging ltspfs today 
<ogra> ltsp 4.2 wont go in
<ogra> else the work on ubuntu ltsp of the last months would have been pretty useless :)
<tsurc> now your talking, so long as there are "easy" instructions on getting LDA to work
<ogra> first the code must work ... then we cvan document it
<ogra> it didnt work for quite some time and i'm not sure its ready for ssh based ltsp implementations
<tsurc> There are a load of sys admins I know round here in Lincolnshire who would love to try it out. But only have windoze. So it really needs to be a very simple transition to get it up and running.
<ogra> its neither promoted nor planned to have local devices for this release, it will be a goodie to have the packages to easily adapt the ltsp.org scripts to get it running
<tsurc> else it'll just put them off for life....... and the community doesn't really need that. (in my humble opinion)
<ogra> our LDA will look very different next release
<ogra> (we dont just trhow random scripts around, that needs proper integration which the ltsp.org impelmentation doesnt offer)
<ogra> (doesnt and cant)
<raekism> Hey all, I was just watching CNN about cyber stalkers and I thought of a great idea. 
<raekism> We should start a sub project that has built in protection for kids and build it into Edubuntu
<tsurc> should be a lot better too, if the work that has gone in so far is anything to go by. You/Everyone have really done a great job so far.
<jsgotangco> raekism: lock the desktop?
<ogra> tsurc, i plan to use the fuse stuff for next release (ltspfs) but to integrate it properly with dbus (insteda of reinventing the wheel like lbus does) and nautilus/gnome-volume-manager 
<raekism> Yep, have some logging for kid login. Restrictions to chat. Some documents for parents. safe guard controls.... things like that. 
<ogra> tsurc, but that takes a bit more time than the ltsp.org solution ... thats why we dont have it this release
<ogra> (ours looks prettier but lacks functionallity) ;)
<jsgotangco> raekism: pessulus has a rudimetary framework for locking the desktop...
<ogra> yes, pessulus or sabayon offer that functionallity
<raekism> I am not aware of either, is that another flavor of Linux?
<jsgotangco> no
<ogra> nope, that are apps
<raekism> app
<raekism> ?
<jsgotangco> those are apps
<raekism> gotcha
<ogra> google for either 
<raekism> thanks
<Burgwork> http://gnome.org/start/2.14/notes/en/rnadmins.html] 
<jsgotangco> they are more into profiles rather than age-based restrictions though
<raekism> Will do
<ogra> but you can crate age based profiles ;)
<ogra> *create
<raekism> That would work, my daughter has her own Edubuntu box =-)
<raekism> I am. I am around her when she is on, but i am thinking long term. She is 6 now and innocent. 
<jsgotangco> ogra: it'll be shiny if we actually default epi though :)
<ogra> that'll take a lot of changes ... 
<ogra> first all firefox dependencys have to go
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> hmm
<Burgwork> they can be migrated to xulrunner
* jsgotangco just thought of something nifty to pessulus
<ogra> thats the plan for dapper+1
<Burgwork> jsgotangco, upstream is vincent, so file a bug
<Burgwork> he is quite receptive
<jsgotangco> i'm going to pull source
<ogra> or poke him in -devel :)
<tsurc> I'm in favour of clean and pretty as apposed to full functionality that doesn't work all the time
<ogra> tsurc, i dont know if ltsp.org's implementation doesnt work at any time, but we have different scopes ... they have to be distro independent and need to offer the most common solution... we can integrate it deeply into the system
<tsurc> and as such will rock !
<tsurc> ?
<ogra> i hope so :)
<jsgotangco> good night
<ogra> night jsgotangco 
<tsurc> got to go, taking the wife for 4th anniversary dinner. scary... i'm only 24!
<ogra> wow
* ogra is 36 and doesnt even think about marriage
<jsgotangco> ogra: that's wow indeed
<ogra> even my GF wouldnt mind i guess :)
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<cbx33> 4 years eh...
* cbx33 is nearing 2 years :p
<cbx33> ogra, I'm getting there....built my first package earlier
<ogra> yeah, i'm in -motu ... :) 
<cbx33> of course you are
<pygi> spacez, ogra, highvoltage, JaneW ....
<pygi> spacey*
<spacey> pygi: pong
<pygi> spacey: got my mail?
<mhz> Burgwork, ping
* HedgeMage peeks in
<Burgwork> mhz, pong
<mhz> Burgwork, I am preparing these kind of very small docs, trying to keep them KISS enough, for and from edubuntu env.
<spacey> pygi: its a crappy week
<spacey> i'm sick too :p
<pygi> spacey: damn :-/
<Burgwork> mhz, hmm
<mhz> Burgwork, you think, at least the one you read (modified today, a few hours ago) is ready for Installation/..
<mhz> ?
* pygi pokes Hedgemage
<Burgwork> anything that has to do with installation should go under there, regardless of completeness
<mhz> Burgwork, ohh, I see your point
<pygi> spacey: wats up with you?
<HedgeMage> e/me peeks back in 
<HedgeMage> pygi: you poked?
<pygi> Hedgemage: well, no reason.. :-P
<HedgeMage> LOL
* HedgeMage tickles pygi 
* pygi evades
<pygi> spacey: also, my new mail :)
<spacey> got only 1
<pygi> hm, there are 2 :P
<pygi> the first is layout, second meeting time
* ogra looks on the mailing list ...
<ogra> i dont see one either 
<pygi> hm, not mailing list ogra...private mail?
<pygi> sec
<ogra> could you please use the list for such stuff
<ogra> (how else are others supposed to know there is a meeting)
<ogra> you sent the second one only to me it seems
<pygi> ogra: well, we have to agree first if we all can come
<pygi> yup, I saw
<pygi> I forwarded just now
<ogra> thanks :)
<pygi> If we all agree, then we can send it to the list :)
<pygi> my fault anyway,so no need to thank me
* pygi still has a headache :-/
<ogra> please send it to the list so others see it and can discuss the time as well
<pygi> hm, will do...
<pygi> -devel?
<ogra> we dont do anthing hidden here
<ogra> yepo
<pygi> yup, agreed
<ogra> -users isnt existent yet
<pygi> ogra: yup, I know
<pygi> anyway, sent
<pygi> damn, forgot the time :-/
<pygi> ogra: there :)
<ogra> thanks :-D
<pygi> bah, don't thank me all the time
<pygi> I should be thanking you :P
<iGotNoTime> BOO!
<iGotNoTime> Ha got you all again!
<iGotNoTime> My name will go down in history within the IRC logs :P
<mhz> ogra, caravena (ubuntu-cl) is interested in taking care of documenting applications performances
<caravena> Hello ogra.
<mhz> ogra, "in this HW env. these apps. use % of mem, % of prcoessor when X numebr of users acceess them at same time" ETc
<iGotNoTime> again I must ask, do I run OSS or ALSA ?
<ogra> mhz, sorry phone
<iGotNoTime> Native in Edubuntu I mean :)
<mhz> iGotNoTime, iirc, alsa
<iGotNoTime> k thanks :)
<mhz> yw
<mhz> ogra?
<iGotNoTime> Ok, this time I am not spamming.. I just had the worst error I have yet seen and can not figure out why....
<iGotNoTime> I logged out to restart
<iGotNoTime> wouldn't let me log in
<iGotNoTime> so I changed sessions and the only session I can get in is CLI
<iGotNoTime> It did give me a decent list of errors
<iGotNoTime> Main problem looks like this I think: _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<iGotNoTime> Cannot create /dev/X
<iGotNoTime> I don't know alot of these _Ice errors
<iGotNoTime> does anyone have a suggestion?
<iGotNoTime> I only have 40% battery left on this laptop :(
<iGotNoTime> ohh and biggest and last error : Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/joshua/.ICEauthority
<ogra> mhz, still phone
<ogra> iGotNoTime, sudo rm /home/joshua/.ICEauthority
<iGotNoTime> just looking for laptop plug, doing it now
<iGotNoTime> then exit?
<iGotNoTime> after I entered password I am back to command prompt
<iGotNoTime> You know I would understand errors if I messed with it, but I don't even use sudo. I changed nothing :(
<iGotNoTime> maybe I didn't reboot often enough?
<iGotNoTime> I am down to 22% battery on this laptop... Is there any way to get to back to what it was an hour ago, or do I need to reinstall and lose all my data again?
<iGotNoTime> I need to shut down now, I will try again later. I hope you all have a great night :)
#edubuntu 2006-04-12
<mhz> ogra?
<iGotNoTime> Finally got it fixed :)
<areels> where can i see supported languages ?
<Burgwork> areels, I don't there is a place, but which language are you interested in?
<areels> turkish
<mhz> .oO(gee, fluxbox is fast!)
<jenatmcds> need help with schooltools - love the idea and have tried to get it working - installed schoolbell but can't get it to run?  any ideas
<raekism> Jena where do you find schooltools?
<bimberi> !info schooltool
<ubotu> schooltool: (common platform for school administration), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.11.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<bimberi> !info schoolbell
<ubotu> schoolbell: (web-based calendaring server), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 172 kB
<bimberi> raekism: you can install them with Synaptic (or your preferred package manager)
<kgoetz> correct me if i'm wrong - but does edU have *red* title bars? different :)
<mhz> red title bars?
<kgoetz> in dapper yeh. i just opened a terminal and its title bar sure as heck not brown :)
<kgoetz> bbs
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<xwind> I'm trying to boot a client computer from a diskette with an image from rom-o-matic. But it won't. The file "/ltsp/pxelinux.0" as specified in dhcpd.conf is not there. Where can I get it?
* pygi pokes JaneW
<JaneW> hi
<pygi> Hi Jane
<JaneW> gimme 2 mins please
<pygi> will do
<JaneW> sending out weekly status report
<JaneW> ok done
<JaneW> I'm all yours
<pygi> can you please see the new mail I sent out or should I just summarize that one sentence? :)
<JaneW> it just arrived
<JaneW> let me look
* JaneW 's mail downloads very slowly this week
<highvoltage> ogra: i want to package this for tuxlabs: http://fixedreference.org/2006-Wikipedia-CD-Selection
<highvoltage> ogra: it's ~150MB
<highvoltage> ogra: would that be a possible candidate for universe, even if it's that large? or would the packages need to be split up?
<JaneW> highvoltage: nice
<JaneW> pygi: ok, so you want the meeting and it should be public
<JaneW> pygi: Monday at 13:00
<pygi> JaneW: that's preety much it...being public won't help us (it will actually distract us most probably), but still... :)
<JaneW> I still think we can go to #cookbook
<JaneW> we can announce it here and on our mailing list
<JaneW> it will avoid arb ppl joining and leaving #u-m and commenting at random
<JaneW> at least, and that may help a bit
<JaneW> i.e. we will only have ppl there who sepcifically want to attend
<pygi> JaneW: sure, agreed
<pygi> #edubuntu-cookbook open
<JaneW> yes, we won't have a password or anything
<pygi> I've already registered the channel 
<pygi> ah :-/
<pygi> anyway, will you announce it to the list where the meeting is to take place or?
<JaneW> ok
<pygi> JaneW: ok what? =P Ok, as in "I will announce" or as in "You go ahead, and announce"
<JaneW> Q:  will you announce it to the list where the meeting is to take place
<JaneW> A: ok
<pygi> JaneW: aha, ok, sorry =P
<pygi> and thanks 
<highvoltage> hehe!
<magnon> JaneW: I think you might be the kind of person who knows when the Ubuntu pro cert will be released?
<JaneW> magnon: " The certification exam will be launched in
<JaneW> Johannesburg, South Africa, May 16 - 19, 2006."
<JaneW> magnon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000063.html
<magnon> thanks :)
<jsgotangco> JaneW: lol
<JaneW> jsgotangco: :P
* jsgotangco doesnt have the heart to face JaneW now
<JaneW> jsgotangco: why not?
<JaneW> cos of my typos or cos I;m a nerd?
<jsgotangco> i haven't accomplished anything here
* JaneW is not aportioning any blame or anything
<JaneW> just trying to get some effective action now
<JaneW> I have to go, have another chiro appt now
<JaneW> although I feel better after dragging myself to yoga last night, and the instructor sprayed some magic (and weird smelling) chinese spray on my neck...
<jsgotangco> ancient chinese secret medicine
<jsgotangco> you'll never know what those are made of :)
<JaneW> yup appraently it's a military guarded secret recipe *shrug*
<mhz> re
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do i file a bug against EdUbuntu? i'm looking at applications -> system tools -> terminal specificaly, and thinking it should be moved to accessories to be like the rest of dapper.
<JaneW> teachers should not give kids drinking problems...
<JaneW> http://colmans.net/ts/drinkingproblem.jpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhahaa. that's frigging classic. whoever does those cartoons is good - i'v seen them before
<mhz> ogra: as I mentioned yesterday, caravena (ubuntu-cl) is interested in documenting edu apps. performances (is that called benchmarking?) given a certain HW env. Could you give us some tips?
<xwind> during install of edubuntu 5.10 it said something like "failed creating chroot environment for ltsp". After install, i can not boot a thin client because vmlinuz and initrd.img are missing.
<xwind> how do i fix the failure?
<xwind> should i just wipe the disk and retry installing edubuntu from scratch?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant help sorry, i have a workstation install here
<xwind> hi ogra
<ogra_> mhz, sure
<ogra_> xwind, look at the last lines of /var/log/installer/messages
<xwind> k
<ogra> (you'll need to sudo to read it)
<xwind> yes, been reading it. huge file, have not found anything relevant except:
<xwind> Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 (2.6.12-9.23) ...
<xwind> Or maybe you don't want a symbolic link here. Hmm? Lets See.
<xwind> i just made some educated guess based on ogra and steelballz chat log. got to disconnect so i can test. bye for now.
<mhz> ogra: sure... sure as in "yes I can give caravena some tips" ?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> just ask
<mhz> ogra: okis
<mhz> ogra: caravena has left for work/university, I guess. Thx, anyways. I'll let him know
<iGotNoTime> I have an off topic question....
<iGotNoTime> On the wiki you guys have a sandbox correct?
<iGotNoTime> Is a sandbox a plugin or script? Or is it simply a *usergroup editable page ?
<iGotNoTime> I am trying to figure out the setup of a wiki and felt the need to ask a random question in here :)
<iGotNoTime> Ogra I did get that ICE error fixed like you said, it just took about 4 minutes of the brown screen to load the GUI
<iGotNoTime> I rebooted and now I think I just have to cope with a 5 minute boot up time. But I am happy I didn't lose any data :)
<iGotNoTime> thanks for the help on that yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. i have a few more questions... 1 is where is "multimedia systems selector", 2 is there are 2 screensaver otptions, and my query about the menu editor from before
<iGotNoTime> sorry for delay I was working
<iGotNoTime> #1 is located under system/ preferences
<iGotNoTime> #2 is unclear to me sorry
* Kamping_Kaiser look sagain
<Kamping_Kaiser> (NP about work -i should be as well) hm. it's not there on my box :S
* Kamping_Kaiser points out this is a workstation install incase it's relevent
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> * hi zakame
<iGotNoTime> Kamping_Kaiser, I really don't know then I have a full install on my desktop, I don't know the differences yet :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> iGotNoTime: "full install"?
<zakame> hi Kamping_Kaiser! :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know of 'server' 'workstation' and one i don't remember
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<iGotNoTime> I used the default install
<iGotNoTime> pressed enter
* Kamping_Kaiser goes o_0 right then. what's the metapackages for that one? do you know?
* Kamping_Kaiser is having wine issues, i'm not sure why though
<iGotNoTime> no I don't know sorry Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> nm then. thanks ;)
<iGotNoTime> I have installed only a couple times, but have always had Multimedia Systems Selector under system/preferences
<iGotNoTime> Sorry I am too new :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. i hvae done 2 workstaion installs (made sence at the time)
* Kamping_Kaiser might hang around untill ogra wakes up/becomes free and ask there as well
<iGotNoTime> ya ogra is the master :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<na7e> hey, anyone here work on the edubuntu preseed and/or cd-repos?
<na7e> no one, eh?
<pygi> na7e: what do you need?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no :/
<caravena> mhz: Hello ogra and mhz
<na7e> hey, anyone here work on the edubuntu preseed and/or cd-repos?
<na7e> pygi,  :)
<pygi> what do you mean by cd-repos?
<na7e> the repos on the cd
<na7e> because i need some help customizing an installation cd, or rather just understanding it
<na7e> thats what i thought :)
<pygi> well, it's the Main repository
<na7e> lunch time!  be back in a bit to annoy you all
<pygi> altought not entire Main repo is on cd
<na7e> LaserJock is my hero so he'll help me with customizing the installtion CD or at least understanding it
<LaserJock> interesting
<na7e> so, is that a yes? ;)
<LaserJock> well, sorry to lower you grand image of me but I have no idea how to customize the install CD
<na7e> well, do you at least understand the 'Release' file and how you change the Task?
<ogra> na7e, have you read https://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo ?
<ogra> caravena, hi
<LaserJock> ogra: have you gone through that wiki page ever?
<ogra> nope
<LaserJock> I've had 3 or 4 people in -motu have problems with it. I  don't know how many succeed but I don't know enough to determine if it has a problem
<ogra> Mithrandir must update it for dapper i guess
<ogra> i see no notes about squashfs
<ogra> oh, indeed
<ogra> squashfs == liveCD, silly me
<jsgotangco> heh
<na7e> that wiki doesn't explain important concepts
<na7e> like making your own tasks
<na7e> or editing tasks
<na7e> i spent a week trying and discovering ways not to make installation cds
<na7e> ogra, LaserJock 
<na7e> but i'd love to fix it if I could only figure out what was wrong, or write something up explaining the tasks and how they work with the installer and how the installer reads the Release files and determines the tasks
<Burgwork> ogra, ping
<ogra> Burgwork, pong
<na7e> ogra, pinnnnnnnnnng
<na7e> er, nvm
<Burgwork> ogra, the cookbook, where are you planning on keeping that? would the doc team svn make sense (we can get you access easily)
<Burgwork> the advantage of the doc team svn is that it will always be there, and our toolchain is well developed and maintained
<ogra> theer is already a bzr archchive somewhere
<Burgwork> that was the issue I was thinking about 
<ogra> flint hosted it ...
<Burgwork> "bzr archive somewhere"
<ogra> i'd also prefer to keep it in bzr, but thats really up to the authirs/maintainers, i'll only contribute and package ...
<ogra> *authors
<ogra> we have a cookbook meeting next monday 
<ogra> i'll bring that up 
<Burgwork> xubuntu recently migrated their docs to our repo
<Burgwork> plus you get the advantage of having the momentum that the doc team has built up
<Burgwork> anyway, just a thought to get you guys going
<ogra> as i said, i'll bring it up in the meeting
<na7e> who setup the preseed and tasks on the edubuntu installer?
<na7e> install-cd that is
<ogra> that happens in the files in the preseed dir 
<ogra> dunno what you mean with tasks
<na7e> In the Release file
<na7e> in the repos on the cd
<na7e> the preseed uses tasks to install certain packages
<ogra> thats generated by the scripts from debian-cd 
<na7e> i want to know how those work
<ogra> (the Release file)
<na7e> from debian-cd?
<na7e> where can i find this?
<na7e> oh crap, in the repos
<na7e> no one mentioned this before!
<ogra> i dont have much clue about it, i just use the server in the datacenter that creates the images according to the seeds ...
<ogra> but all creation steps are donre with debian-cd
<ogra> *done
<na7e> ok, what server in what datacenter?
<ogra> the canonical datacenter 
<na7e> is it accessible to me, or is it only for ubuntu developers?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> its only for employees
<na7e> of ubuntu?
<na7e> or what?
<ogra> canonical
<na7e> oh...ok...
<ogra> but as i said, the builders are only wrappers around debian-cd
<ogra> you should be able to build your own iso with it
<na7e> ok, i'll have to figure out a way to do this then...sigh...
<ogra> why dont you just modify the CD accordingly to the wiki ?
<na7e> i tried that
<na7e> for like a week
<ogra> i know its at least tested with breezy ... even if i didnt do it myself 
<na7e> but i can't troubleshoot it if i don't understand the process or how it works
<na7e> it's like shooting in the dark trying to hit a target and all i have is someone pointing "it's that way"
<ogra> the release file is used like in any other debian archive ...
<ogra> read up about archives ...
<na7e> on the debian archives?  where?  archives as in repos or archives as in docs or archives as in compressed files?
<ogra> the preseed stuff requires some knowledge about debconf, read about that as well ..
<ogra> archives as in repos
<na7e> yeah, i read about that, but when building the release files the tasks are already assigned and I need to create a new task, which is what I don't understand how to do
<ogra> moun an iso and look at it, there is a pool directory and dist directorys etc, as in every normal archive
<na7e> yeah, I've seen it, i'll look into it i guess
<na7e> i worked with it alot
<ogra> i still dont understand what you mean with tasks ? 
<na7e> i even tried manually editing the release files
<na7e> look in the release file on the cd for main/binary-i386
<na7e> 'Release'
<na7e> under each entry is a 'task' which is used to determine if it is copied over during install and if it is installed
<na7e> Notice in the preseed file there is an (optional) d-i entry for which tasks to copy
<neurogeek> Seig heil!
<na7e> then later a base/package entry that determines what it installs
<na7e> using the task name
<na7e> or names
<ogra> neurogeek, ??
<na7e> supposedly you can add packages this way, but the amount of customization i want to do isn't possible with just adding packages
<neurogeek> ogra, nevermind.. bad joke on wrong channel.. sorry
<ogra> what do you want to customize ?
<na7e> Removing all unneccesary packages and adding ones geared towards computer forensics
<na7e> sortof like nubuntu, or kubuntu, or edubuntu
<na7e> changing it all up
<na7e> and there is no documentation on the installer, so I just want to find who controls this stage of the development process and pick their brains
<na7e> by no documentation I mean that there isn't anything of enough detail to suit my needs
<na7e> brb, gotta kick the students out of the building
<ogra> ubuntu/edubuntu/kubuntu use the metapackages to intall the default packages
<ogra> in the preseed file you then have a pattern like:
<ogra> d-i     pkgsel/install-pattern  string ~t^edubuntu-standard$|~t^edubuntu-desktop$|~t^edubuntu-server$
<ogra> which installs -standard,-desktop and -server 
<ogra> and their dependencys indeed
<ogra> ubuntu doesnt use "tasks" like debian does
<ogra> so you need a metapackage that installs your package selection, then you can thin out the cd repo to only have your packages and their dependencys
<na7e> the t stands for task
<na7e> at least according to Kamion
<na7e> and that has to do with the listing of the Task: in the Release files
<na7e> but maybe he's wrong
<na7e> metapackages are easy to make, so...
<na7e> but it says in the customization wiki that the way to install an individual package is to use ~n^
<ogra> you dont want to install a single additional package ... you want to change the whole CD 
<na7e> yeah
<ogra> so in case of an edubuntu CD i'd keep the edubuntu-standard in the above line, create my own metapackage and replace edubuntu-desktop with it ... and drop -server
<ogra> then adjust the repo accordingly, done ...
<ogra> you find the preseed files in the preseed dir ... and the default selection in isolinux.cfg in the isolinux dir 
<na7e> yeah, messed with those a bunch
<na7e> ogra, i love you, have my babies
<ogra> lol
<na7e> lol, was i saying release file before?  I meant packages file
<ogra> yeah, the packages file is created by apt-ftparchive ... 
<ogra> according to the content it finds in /pool
<na7e> but they include that Task entry at the bottom of most packages
<na7e> which match up with the metapackages
<ogra> thats in the control file of each single package
<na7e> ugh, so I gotta change every single package?
<ogra> you would have to rebuild the whole archive 
<ogra> the tasks are not used as i said 
<na7e> hrm, that's smelly
<ogra> its just a hint for the packaging system ...
<ogra> just use a metapackage
<na7e> see, now i wanna find out what the Task is for just for spite, to see what the heck it was doing
<ogra> its used by tools like tasksel or aptitude
<na7e> cuz in kubuntu they all list kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<na7e> in the task
<ogra> sure
<ogra> they are dependencys of edubuntu-desktop ...
<ogra> err 
<ogra> kubuntu indeed
<na7e> so when i do the apt-ftparchive without the ubuntu-desktop metapackage they won't be associated with that task?
<ogra> apt-ftparchive will read the /pool dir, nothing else
<na7e> not that it matters, but did the kubuntu people rebuild every package in the archive?
<ogra> nope
<na7e> to change the control files?
<ogra> the buildd assigns that entry according to dependencys
<ogra>  apt-cache show kalzium|grep Task
<ogra> its not CD related ...
<ogra> there miht be magic to read the task entries in debain-cd to make the initial selection, but thats totally irrelevant if you modify an existing iso
<na7e> ok
<na7e> so just a new metapackage really and i'll be kosher
<na7e> and add the packages to the repos on the cd
<ogra> you just do the same as if you'd build a personal repo
<ogra> and use your own metapackage, exactly ...
<na7e> and use the ~t^ notation?
* LaserJock runs to build an laserjock-ubuntu-desktop package
<ogra> just make sure to keep the -standard package from ubuntu, so you have a guarantee for a working base system
<na7e> ogra, indeed :)
* na7e chases LaserJock to build a na7e-ubuntu-desktop package
<LaserJock> me meta package is cooler than yours ;p
<LaserJock> s/me/my/
<na7e> nu-uh doody-head!
<na7e> so...
<ogra> have a look at the second script on the wikipage, that should help if its not buggy :)
<na7e> well, thanks for putting up with my nonsense ogra, i'm indebted to you.  i'm sure i'll mess something up and come whining, so talk to ya soon :)
<ogra> heh, have fun
<na7e> ogra, I did that second script twice and it didn't work both times, but I don't really wanna do it to just add some packages, i want to change it around a bunch
<ogra> yep
<na7e> so the hard part begins 100t
<na7e> err, w00t
<na7e> or whatever, i'm a nerd
<ogra> :)
* pygi pokes HedgeMage
<pygi>  /ban HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> pygi: it would work, oddly enough.  I don't like ban immunity and keep it off unless dealing with a specific problem. :P
<pygi> HedgeMage: well, it wouldn't work since I am no one here =P
<pygi> HedgeMage: any advancement in guitar? :)
<HedgeMage> pygi: lol
<HedgeMage> pygi: I've been working on it, and making some progrees... I have a feeling it'll start speeding up today.
<HedgeMage> I got new glasses so I can finally see again
<pygi> HedgeMage: great :)
<pygi> I am still for that concert, you know :-P
<HedgeMage> pygi: I need to either get us on the same continent or get a toddler-proof microphone :P
<pygi> HedgeMage: can be done, someday at least ;)
<HedgeMage> :)
#edubuntu 2006-04-13
<mlask>  hi there! my problem is: i would like to hear a mp3/ogg files in nautilus window, however, it doesn't work. I have enabled this function in nautilus opitons menu, i have also enebled gnome sound server and sound actions. I'm also sure that there is no other app blocking my audio device. I can hear sound conected with my acctions, eg. when minimalising a window, but i'm still unable to hear sound in nautilus. What should i do?
<pygi> JaneW: bah, around ? :)
<jelkner> hi all
<jelkner> we have an edubuntu lab here in which most of the clients won't start x
<jelkner> all we get is a console log-in
<jelkner> (running 6.06)
<jelkner> 2 of the machines started x
<jelkner> strange, since all are the same hardware
<jelkner> the others won't
<jelkner> is there a client log file we could look at?
<jelkner> x tries to start, but then fails
<jelkner> hardware info: hp compact t5500 thin-clients
<juliux> have you tried alt+f7 ?
<jelkner> monitors: Dell E173FP
<jelkner> trying now...
<juliux> my thinclients one time boot dircetly into x one time only console
<jelkner> that did it!
<jelkner> juliux: thanks!
<juliux> np
<juliux> dont ask me why it shows you the consolen login
<juliux> jelkner, what for server hardware you use?
* juliux is interessting who much power an edubuntu server needs
<jelkner> a custom built dual xeon machine
<juliux> oh
<jelkner> juliux: we should file a bug report
<juliux> jelkner, yes but which package?
<juliux> ltsp? xorg? 
<jelkner> we want this fixed before release
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> i don't know
<jelkner> i'll ask ogra
<jelkner> ok, i need to get off
<juliux> cu
<jelkner> we have a class going on
<jelkner> you were a life saver!
<juliux> have fun
<jelkner> thanks again!
<iigfii> anyone out there who can help me with a ltsp login problem?
<iigfii> ldm.log shows the whole login thing and then 'connection to 192.168.0.117 closed by remote host'
<Yagisan> iigfii: try running "sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys" on the server and reboot the client
<Yagisan> it might help
<iigfii> hi Yagisan. Tried it. No difference
<iigfii> the ssh login works ok I think (from what I see from the logs)
<iigfii> >> debug1: authentication succeeded (password)
<iigfii> but then for some reason the connection gets closed
<iigfii> the .xsession-errors ~/ says:
<iigfii> Xsession: X session started for laurent at za apr  8 21:30:09 CEST 2006
<iigfii> No profile for user 'laurent' found
<Yagisan> does the user exist ?
<iigfii> yes
<iigfii> it is not in /etc/passwd though
<iigfii> it's an ldap user
<iigfii> can this be the problem?
<Yagisan> perhaps, I've never used it with ldap. your pam setup working ?
<iigfii> yes. I can log in directly on the server
<Yagisan> any other ldap accounts able to log into the clients ?
<iigfii> no
<Yagisan> is this a production box ?
<Yagisan> if not, have you tried to chroot
<Yagisan> into the ltsp directory, and configure pam in there
<Yagisan> just a thought
<iigfii> no. it's just a test setup.
<iigfii> I just created a local user.
<iigfii> same result
<iigfii> I do have a pam_mount thing going on... Maybe I should try without it
<iigfii> disabled pam_mount. no difference
<iigfii> is it possible that it tries to set a video mode that doesn't work or something?
<Yagisan> I don't think it is video related because you can see to log in
<Yagisan> maybe someone else has some ideas too
<iigfii> when I log in, there is some screen flickering before I'm trown back to ldm
<iigfii> bingo!
<iigfii> seems to be related to sabayon
<iigfii> the no profile message was generated by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60sabayon_apply
<iigfii> I removed this file and no I can log in
<iigfii> should I file a bug against ltsp or against sabayon?
#edubuntu 2006-04-14
<Sergi0> any comment on ifolder? on ubuntu or edubuntu? just read some stuff about it, could be interesting
<Burgundavia> Sergi0: it needs few different packages and until recently was not completely free
<Burgundavia> Sergi0: I would expect some movement for dapper
<Burgundavia> +1
<Sergi0> Burgundavia: are u using it? or test something with it? can i even try to build it or is that just a waist of time?
<Burgundavia> Sergi0: thankfully iFolder has nothing to do with my waistline...
<Burgundavia> :)
<Burgundavia> it is buildable
<Burgundavia> I think whiprush or tseng are the people to talk to
<Sergi0> oh :) 
<Yagisan> ogra_ibook: around ?
<Yagisan> G'day all
<Yagisan> I need to bring up the GDM session options from a thin client
<Yagisan> they only have a power button
<Yagisan> and some users need CJK languages. When they log in, they only get english
<Yagisan> it works fine from the server, but I'd rather not have people locally logging in
<Yagisan> hmm, we use ldm don't we
<Yagisan> is this going to break if I change from ldm to gdm ?
<iGotNoTime> Wow very advanced question!
<Yagisan> thanks iGotNoTime
<iGotNoTime> I wish I could help, but since I can't I wish you the best of luck
<Yagisan> It usesd to work fine, but since the upgrade to dapper, if I'm in an elish session, it won't type CJK
<Yagisan> wow, I can't type
<Yagisan> s/usesd/used s/elish/english
<pygi> spacey: hey, around?
<spacey> y
<pygi> spacey: bah, because? :-)
<pygi> I see ... no time, ok :) 
<pygi> will talk tommorow
<spacey> ok
<spacey> 12 utc r?
<pygi> huh, that no fine :-/
<spacey> there is a meeting right
<spacey> ?
<pygi> no, no meeting :P
<pygi> don't you read mails? :)
<spacey> uh
<spacey> not today
<pygi> it was yesterday :)
<spacey> especially miss things if it changes everyday
<pygi> jane Suggested tuesday, 13:00 UTC
<pygi> but I can't attend so I proposed Wednesday, 13:00 UTC
<pygi> anyway, just mail her if that's ok for u
<pygi> spacey: still alive? :)
<spacey> sort of
<pygi> bah, enjoy then
<spacey> i'll mail
#edubuntu 2006-04-15
<xwind_> dapper 6 installed without prompting errors and booting from a thinclient seems to be successful as well.
<xwind_> BUT, i could not login graphically. I could do Ctrl-Alt-F1, however, and login successfully at the console.
<xwind_> I would like now to run openoffice from a thinclient, what are my next steps?
<xwind_> with edubuntu, is it necessary to install a separate set of applications for the thinclient? i mean, i already have openoffice on the server, do i still need to install it via chroot in /opt/ltsp/i386?
<xwind_> this is my first trial at ltsp.
<bash> mhz, are you there ?
<mhz> bash: yep, i am
<mhz> bash: Leonardo?
<bash> sip
<bash> leiste el mail que te envie ?
<mhz> just read it. I'll subscribe myself to it after the National Geographic program I am watching (El Evangelio de Judas)
<bash> oh, so cool
<mhz> it is very cool! Church has always said Judas' Gospel is forbidden
<mhz> now i see why
<bash> i talk you, the mailman it up, it so. :P
<mhz> bash: THANK you! we appreciate it very much
<mhz> mailman rcks
<mhz> rocks
<mhz> bash, GCF is your admiror
<mhz> :D
<bash> yup
<mhz> bash: tuesday...what time you are off school?
<bash> 4:00 PM.
<bash> for what ?
<mhz> bash: so, is it possible we meet at the Hotel, at 18:00? (we send you the address) Or maybe, your brother, if you can't?
<bash> okey
<bash> i talk to my brother.
<mhz> please. The idea is you can get an idea of the place we'll have for the event
<mhz> bash: ya me inscribi
<bash> okey
<bash> mhz, todavia no te veo registrado
<mhz> sip
<mhz> que raro... oh, quizas me envio un "confirm" 
<mhz> duh!
<bash> sip
<bash> envia un confirm.
<bash> luego se activa el registro.
<mhz> eso, acabo de leerlo
<mhz> :D
<mhz> (es que esta tan bueno este programa!)
<mhz> listoco
<bash> ahi sip
<bash> :D
<mhz> bash: please remember to send me the capabilities you have (as redlinks), the response times for each of your services, etc., 
<mhz> bash: pcollaog@ te da errores?
<mhz> bash: que te parece el tipo de diapositiva (considerando que es Moin) ?
<mhz> http://mhz.homelinux.org/somework/EmacsCommands?action=SlideShow&n=4
<bash_> como ?
<bash_> como pcollaog@
<bash_> ?
<mhz_libre> bash: sorry, my laptop battery run out
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> morning.
<JaneW> morning highvoltage 
<highvoltage> JaneW: how's the back?
<JaneW> highvoltage: still painful, but not nearly as bad as last week
<JaneW> thanks
<highvoltage> i don't have much faith in doctors hey.
<highvoltage> most of the time i hear someone having medical problems, the doctors can't figure out what's wrong.
* JaneW neither
<JaneW> which is why I normally don;t use them
* highvoltage neither
<lucasvo> I can't build the ltsp chroot on ppc
<lucasvo> It fails during config of Xorg
<highvoltage> lucasvo: on dapper?
<lucasvo> highvoltage: yup
<highvoltage> xorg might just be broken in dapper on ppc :/
<highvoltage> i suggest you hang around for ogra for feedback
<lucasvo> yeah, I'll try it again now
<juliux> hi lucasvo 
<juliux> ogra, do you knwo this thinclients? http://store.epatec.net/de/product_info.php/cPath/1/products_id/40 
<ogra> juliux, nope
<ogra> lucasvo, how does it fail ? 
<juliux> ogra, i only want to if you know this company
<juliux> i have ask for testdevices
<ogra> ah, cool :)=
<ogra> the soundcard could make probs, the rest looks fine
<juliux> i am searching for companies in german who distribut thinclients
<juliux> but i dislike igle
<juliux> igel
<ogra> why ? 
<juliux> because there are many people who ask where they can buy thinclients in germany
<juliux> i also wirte an e-mail to disklessworkstations
<lucasvo> ogra: some problem with getting the keyboardlayout from /dev/blahblah
<ogra> i mean why do you dislike igle ?
<juliux> ogra, because there arent very friendly at cebit, they only want to sell here igel software
<lucasvo> ah, on the second attempt I get this error: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/powerpc dpkg --force-depends --instal l var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu4_powerpc.deb var/cache/apt/archi ves/base-passwd_3.5.11_powerpc.deb
<juliux> ogra, but not only thinclient
<juliux> s
<ogra> ah
<lucasvo> juliux: do you have any thin clients you don't need?
<juliux> lucasvo, hm i have three here
<lucasvo> how much do you want for one of them?
<ogra> lucasvo, that if you rub it from the liveCD ?
<ogra> *run
<lucasvo> ogra: no, ubuntu 
<lucasvo> install edubuntu-server -> ltsp-build-client
<ogra> ubuntu ? 
<ogra> on a powerpc ?
<lucasvo> ogra: yes
<lucasvo> dailybuild from yesterday
<ogra> oh, do you have a new disk ? 
<lucasvo> no
<ogra> tha daily is totally broken
<juliux> lucasvo, an i have a lot of wyse 3350 thinclients
<juliux> lucasvo, but i dont know who good the wyse is working with linux
<ogra> *that
<lucasvo> ogra: I updated 
<lucasvo> today
<lucasvo> juliux: hm, I don't need sound, if X is working, I would take it
<lucasvo> juliux: you said that you have a HP without psu?
<ogra> lucasvo, they are broken sice days and wont instaa the desktop
<lucasvo> ogra: I have a working desktop
<juliux> lucasvo, i didnt test the wyse with linux
<juliux> lucasvo, i have wyse and fujitsu siemens
<juliux> lucasvo, ogra has the compaq thinclients with out a/c adapter and without ram
<juliux> lucasvo, but the wyse thinclients have the same a/c adapter as the compaq
<lucasvo> ogra: would you give me the compaq? 
<juliux> heh
<lucasvo> juliux: I know how to build a PSU
<lucasvo> of course I would pay
<ogra> hmm, i'm just rebuilding one for car usage and one as a digital videorcorder ...
<juliux> lucasvo, if you mean you can do that ok
<juliux> ogra, for car usage?
<ogra> (i got three)
<lucasvo> ogra: compaq thinclients?
<ogra> yep, i have a neat 80gig 2,5" usb HD ... that has all my music...
<juliux> ah a very big mp3 player
<ogra> the compay is a perfertly small system you can put under the seat
<lucasvo> juliux: you can send me one and I will test it
<juliux> lucasvo, i can send you a wyse thinclient
<ogra> i havent got my wyse running yet ...
<lucasvo> ogra: whats the problem?
<juliux> lucasvo, that the wyse has no pxe
<ogra> no fitting memoray
<juliux> lucasvo, it needs an image to boot
<lucasvo> juliux: but I have quite a lot to do in school atm, so don't expect any success that fast
<ogra> thtas no problem ... you just follow the etherboot howto ;)
<lucasvo> juliux: a rom image?
<lucasvo> ogra: can you burn the roms?
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPEtherbootSetup
<juliux> lucasvo, no there is some thing like a flash port
<ogra> at least my wyse has a flashcard slot, you can pot a rom-o-matic image on it
<lucasvo> juliux: which model is it?
<juliux> lucasvo, 3350se
<lucasvo> ogra: what kind of flash card?
<lucasvo> I'd like to have a S10
<ogra> it has a pcmcia slot, you can put a 10 cf card adapter in there ...
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> ogra: how do you make a vcr recorder?
<juliux> ogra, there is also a flash slot on the mainboard
<ogra> oh, i thought that was in the compaqs
<lucasvo> juliux: are there any specs available on the internet?
<juliux> hm that could be i have no wyse thinclients here
<Yagisan> G'day ogra
<ogra> lucasvo, you build a special chroot that starts mythtv locally on the client 
<lucasvo> cool, so you are actually using mythtv?
<ogra> (and indeed need a tv card (usb)
<ogra> not yet
<juliux> lucasvo,  i can e-mail you some urls in the next days
<ogra> i'm still building the setup
<lucasvo> ogra: could you document it somewhere I would like to do this as well
<juliux> ogra, but is this also education?
<ogra> if it works, i'll add an mythv mode to ltsp-build-client ;)
<Yagisan> ogra: did you see my question yesterday re: ltsp + CJK ?
<lucasvo> ogra: cool
<ogra> juliux, thats private fun and preparation for thick client installations ;)
<juliux> ogra, hehe
<ogra> Yagisan, do you need CJK at the login manager ? 
<Yagisan> ogra: that seems to be the way to get CJK to work on dapper
<Yagisan> ogra: it no longer works for me with an english UTF-8 locale
<lucasvo> ogra: maybe one should make a mediaubuntu
<lucasvo> :)
<Yagisan> lucasvo: isn't that multiverse ;)
<juliux> ogra, if you know somebody who want to come to linuxtag , i have 57 onedaytickets for the *ubuntu community
<ogra> lucasvo, google for ubuntu studio ;)
<ogra> heh, not really, but if someone asks me i'll point him to you 
<juliux> ogra, i have to say everybody that i have the tickets, i dont know what i should do with so much tickets
<ogra> yep
<juliux> because staff tickets are extra
<lucasvo> ogra: how do you rightclick on your ibook?
<ogra> f12
<lucasvo> I hate it
<lucasvo> can't one set it somewhere?
<ogra> its fine as long as you dont change to other laptops :)
<lucasvo> I think fn+click would be much better
<ogra> i started to occasionally hit f12 on my amd64 :)
<lucasvo> lol
<lucasvo> anybody know if there is a fuse for sftp?
<ogra> the other way around that sentence makes sense ;)
<ogra> i think there is something in the works ...
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> in the works, I want something stable! ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> its still very young ...
<ogra> (write something or wait ;) )
<lucasvo> apt-get install sshfs
<ogra> hmm, if my current patch works, we wont have to edit the dhcpd.conf anymore on new installs
<ogra> and the progressbar will actually show the ltsp install in the installer ...
<lucasvo> Is there any document about Edubuntu for Students?
<ogra> ??
<lucasvo> I mean a document in the wiki about what students need their pc for. and what should be implemented into edubuntu
<lucasvo> education on an academic degree
<ogra> nope, i dont think so
<lucasvo> is there any calculator for solving equations for linux?
<lucasvo> or does Texas Instruments have still the monopole?
<lucasvo> ogra: seems to work no, the chroot
<ogra> intresting
<ogra> what did you do ?
<lucasvo> *now
<lucasvo> nothing much
<lucasvo> when I first tried, I was on tty2 
<lucasvo> now I am in gnome terminal
<lucasvo> ogra: btw, what do you use the Apple-Button for?
<ogra> which ones ?
<ogra> the one left and right of the spacebar ? 
<ogra> i use the default, i think alt-gr
<curtis_> Hello, I am a newbie to edubuntu and have a question
<ogra> shoot
<curtis_> I have completed my install and need to configure squid for dans guardian.  I need root priveledges but was never asked to provide a root password
<highvoltage> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ogra> see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/RootSudo
<ogra> pfft, that bot needs url adjustment :)
<highvoltage> hehe. yeah.
<curtis_> i will check it out.  thnx
<juliux> this bot is cool
<ogra> but still needs url adjustment :P
<juliux> put it at cc agenda ;)
<ogra> nah, thats nothing the CC needs to be bothered with, they get enough trivial nonsesne to care about ;)
<highvoltage> we had our own bot, but she went off-line when my internet connection at home went down :(
<highvoltage> it is called 'edubuntugirl'
<juliux> highvoltage, cool
<juliux> highvoltage, do you need a server with a shell account for the bot?
<highvoltage> juliux: if you have one, that would be nice. although i'll also have to dig up the computer that edubuntugirl lives on :)
<juliux> highvoltage, i will create you one at my server
<juliux> highvoltage, login name?
<ogra> kingofthelabs :)
* highvoltage was tempted to say 'edubuntugirl'.... but that might be a weird login name for me :)
<ogra> heh
* JaneW sees highvoltage in a new light
<highvoltage> JaneW: i suppose we all have a little edubuntugirl inside of us :P
<highvoltage> JaneW: what's a joie de vivre?
<JaneW> highvoltage: hrm...you shouldn't have eaten her
<JaneW> highvoltage: joy of life
<highvoltage> aaaah
<highvoltage> JaneW: i cut back on wheat based products and i started feeling much happier.
<JaneW> highvoltage: aaah
<JaneW> highvoltage: you could have a point there
* JaneW had a less than nutritious diet this w/e
* highvoltage too
* highvoltage went to KKNK, it's so overcommercialised
<highvoltage> you even had to pay to go to the toilets.
<JaneW> KKNK?
<JaneW> highvoltage: wtf is the stay tuned thing?
<juliux> highvoltage, you have an e-mail
<highvoltage> JaneW: Klein Karoo Nasionale Kunstefees
<highvoltage> JaneW: i don't know, something to do with B.O.D. as far as I can deduct.
<highvoltage> juliux: thanks
<juliux> highvoltage, no problem
<juliux> highvoltage, it is a dual p3 1ghz with 1.5gb ram, there is enough power 
<JaneW> highvoltage: oic, KKNK sounds like fun (apart from paying to go potty) ;P
<juliux> highvoltage, i only need the server for mail and file transfer
<highvoltage> JaneW: the KKNK itself was not too impressive, but i went with good friends so i had a good time. i also *really* needed to get the break. since being back i fell like a new person. just wish i could do the same for you :(
<JaneW> highvoltage: thanks
<JaneW> highvoltage: invite me next time :P
<JaneW> highvoltage: we went to Clifon 3rd yesterday, which was nice (except for the hurricane force winds)
<highvoltage> ok :)
<HE_BEPb_B_XyDO> nick -
<noyr> hi/Y
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<mhz> jsgotangco: hey, mon
<jsgotangco> mhz: hey dude! what's up?
<mhz> nothing nteresting besides the sad fact I have started sending resumes to "whatever" job ads on the newspaper 
<jsgotangco> mhz: don't be so worried about it, i used to be in the same position a few months ago but i just pushed on
<jsgotangco> mhz: it "just" happens
<mhz> yeah, I am in agood mood to do it.
<mhz> I gotta take advantage of such mood before I regret it :D
<mhz> I just hope I dont have to send stuff to McDonalds :D
<jsgotangco> mhz: always remember you're better off than most people in the world since you are still able to access the net
<mhz> jsgotangco: hehehe, good point
<mhz> however...
<jsgotangco> McD is still food 
<mhz> It seems I'll be offline for about 3 weeks, pretty soon
* mhz is forced to move to a smaller apartment
<jsgotangco> same here, catholic "holidays"
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: Jonathan!
<mhz> highvoltage: hey mon. Is it possible you make your agenda available to come here 3 days before the event (held on june 01 and 02) ?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: hi there!
<highvoltage> mhz: probably, let me just check...
* mhz crosses fingers
<jsgotangco> what's this about
<jsgotangco> ?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage is going to tour chile?
<mhz> highvoltage: some biz people and university people would like to meet all international speakers before the event
<mhz> jsgotangco: it seems so. To the Feria of Eduaction and Free Technology (FLOSS)
<jsgotangco> WHOA
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: seems so, hey :)
<jsgotangco> ROCKSTAR HIGHVOLTAGE TOUR
<mhz> jsgotangco: me and other fellas are organizing this ...still reaising funds thoug
<highvoltage> hehe!
<spacey> how much funds do you need for such a event?
<mhz> many people are very interested in the 200 labs of highvoltage's team
* jsgotangco remembers his crazy south korea talk
<highvoltage> mhz: yep, i am fine to come earlier
<spacey> jsgotangco: what was crazy about it?
<spacey> crowd going mad?
<mhz> spacey: yup. We want to pay for all 6 international speakers accomodation (hotel+tickets+food), the 4 conference rooms, equipement, merchandising, interpreters, logistic, ets., etc
<jsgotangco> spacey: i got my visa and plane ticket roughly 8 hours before the talk and its a 4 hour flight from Manila to Seoul
<spacey> hehe
<jsgotangco> spacey: left Manila around midnight, arrived Seoul at 6am and gave a talk (no rehearsals at 9am)
<spacey> :>
<spacey> succes?
<jsgotangco> oh yes
<jsgotangco> it snowed the next day heh
<spacey> in a mostly ms windows country?
<spacey> :p
<spacey> at least afaik south korea is a really strong market of ms
<jsgotangco> spacey: its quite peculiar, its not about the OS really, but about MSN IM
<mhz> spacey: so far, about U$ 48300
<spacey> mhz: thats quite a lot
<mhz> indeed, too much
<mhz> and it is a 2 day event where we'll have install fest, howto fest, talks, stands of people developing FLOSS, 2 labs (both with ubuntu), accessibility facilities
<jsgotangco> spacey: also ActiveX :/
<highvoltage> activex!?
<spacey> your talk was about MSN and activex?
<jsgotangco> heh no!
<jsgotangco> the mozilla guy was the one who did that (Asa Dotzler)
<jsgotangco> the portal market is pretty huge and predominantly ActiveX drive from the start but now its eating them up
<mhz> actually, Luke Yelavich, and 2 other people will have a talk and a BOF
<jsgotangco> whoa a11y
<mhz> yup
<mhz> it is a very key issue for Tecnocimiento people
<spacey> jsgotangco: so what was your talk about?
<mhz> we are very ignorant about a11y
<spacey> a11y?
<spacey> accesibilility?
<mhz> yup
<jsgotangco> spacey: ubuntu as a desktop system
<spacey> jsgotangco: ok:)
<spacey> grat
<spacey> great
<spacey> i'm going shopping
<jsgotangco> spacey: the slides are at the wiki
<spacey> jsgotangco: i will hold a talk about that in two months
<jsgotangco> its fun
<spacey> i'll be sure to check your slides
<spacey> bbl
<mhz> jsgotangco: i still insist we could use mois slides and ODP files
<mhz> so downloading and starting OOO is not needed if we have thin old hardware
<mhz> mois =moin
<jsgotangco> well
<jsgotangco> maybe the edubuntu wiki will be a good test case for such
<mhz> yup
<mhz> jsgotangco: the good side of it is that if we can have moin slides, then we can look up into its contents
<mhz> downloading each ODP to see if the content is good for specific purposes is a slower process
<jsgotangco> hey Burgwork 
<mhz> highvoltage: still in charge of Moin sites?
<Burgwork> salut jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> gotta sleep
<jsgotangco> good night
<highvoltage> dodgy connection--
<juliux> highvoltage, is the shell account ok?
<highvoltage> juliux: yep
<lucasvo> btw, where is the new edubuntu site?
<highvoltage> it's at proto.edubuntu.com, very far from complete still.
<lucasvo> highvoltage: thanks
<lucasvo> highvoltage: not found?
<lucasvo> ah, it is .org
<lucasvo> who is responsible for the design?
<highvoltage> sorry, lost my connection again :(
<highvoltage> lucasvo: what were you saying about the design?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i must warn you, it still needs love
<mhz> re
<mhz> highvoltage: so, still in charge of Moin sites for ubuntu?
<highvoltage> mhz: nope.
<highvoltage> mhz: i don't think anyone is really in charge of that, per se
<mhz> highvoltage: who is?
<mhz> oh
<mhz> who could then give us a chance to try out Moin SingleSlideShow plugin?
<highvoltage> mhz: i would have to say it's heno, depending on what you mean by 'in charge'
<mhz> highvoltage: oh, I'll email henrik then
<mhz> thx
<highvoltage> yeah, henrik would be best able to install that
<LaserJock> hmm, could we get 1.5.2 with that? ;-)
<mhz> dont know, LaserJock 
<mhz> but maybe
<mhz> so far, my main interest is SlideShow macro, so slides can be looked up instead of downloading and opening OOO each time ;)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: be careful that you don't use too much gradiens
<highvoltage> lucasvo: heh. that's one of my weaknesses
<highvoltage> lucasvo: is there too many gradients already?
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I would use no gradient in the box titles
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i've done those to mimick the look of the title bars in edubuntu though
<highvoltage> but i suppose it could be 'cleaned up' a bit.
<lucasvo> brb
<highvoltage> i'll keep it in mind though. glad there's someone to keep my gradients under control :)
<Burgwork> mhz, I would love the slideshow macro as well
<mhz> Burgwork: oooh, you read backlogs, uh? :D
<lucasvo> re
<Burgwork> mhz, I do
<bash> mhz, 
<mhz> hey
<bash> como el reply que sea  a la lista default ?
<bash> direccionar el Reply-to a la direccion de la lista ?, mhz ?
<mhz> sip, bash 
<mhz> that
<bash> okey
<mhz> piece of cake?
<bash> listo
<mhz> bash: emails I sent to pancho are "rebotados"
<mhz> and it's weired beacuase I replied to his own email
<bash> okey
<mhz> bash: graciela
<bash> reply-to: lalal@lalal.lalal.cl
<bash> mhz, test now, and tell me.
<mhz> okis..
* mhz testing
<bash> what is wrong.
<bash> funco mhz ?
<mhz> bash: nope. Reply To me dirige a mi direccion
<mhz> (pues yo envie un correo de testeo, obvio)
<bash> mhz, test again :)
<mhz> bash: it works perfect!
<aretwelve> i have a problem with the live dapper cd flight 6
<aretwelve> (wait for it)   ....   login screen
<aretwelve> looks beautiful, plays a neat drum sound ... but no "logged on goodness" joy
<aretwelve> hello..  is this thing on?
<Burgwork> aretwelve, tep
<bash> mhz, so cool
<bash> :P
<mhz> bash: muchas gracias!
<bash> oh, in this morning i have a problem with my Dapper :S when starting the root file system.
<bash> :S
<mhz> bash: hehehehe, COOL!
<mhz> no soy el unico!
<bash> el error fue con un icono de Tango
<mhz> ahhh
<bash> que se econtraba en mi .theme/tango/metacity
<bash> :S
<mhz> that's nopthing
<bash> yup
<mhz> grrrr
* mhz es aun el unioc gil parece
<bash> but dont have starting..
<bash> i have to start with a live cd
<bash> to mount the file system and delete the file..
<bash> and then reboot.. :S
<bash> this me happen in the opencomunity :S
<bash> and now again :S
<mhz> ohh
<bash> duh..
<bash> xD
<mhz> dapper is still "unstable"
<mhz> and if you are sure it's a bug, then please file a bug
<bash> when happen in the opencomunity i have the version of breezy :D
<bash> i think so the bug it on reported.
<mhz> ohhh
* mhz has never had that same problem
<bash> uhm, intresting XD
<bash> i goint to review...
<bash> "En una de esas".. xD
<mhz> hhehe
<mhz> "lo mas probable es que quien sabe"
#edubuntu 2006-04-16
<thedarkener> what's up people!
<thedarkener> WAKE UP! =p
<juliux> thedarkener, whats up?
<lns> nada mucho
<lns> just got back doing an edubuntu install, 6 terminals online so far
<juliux> great
<lns> another 4-8 to go for this site
<lns> and hopefully many more soon
<mhz> cool news
<mhz> juliux: hey mon! long time no see ya
<mhz> (my fault though)
<lns> ogra, you around?
<lns> so can anyone link me to some documentation on customizing default things like desktop backgrounds for new users, ldm splash, etc?
<are-12> hello all
<are-12> i'm booting up fine, but get stalled at a login screen
<are-12> are there demo accounts on the live cd (dapper flight 6)
<are-12> ??
<are-12> thanks for all the help
<are-12> ah ... acording to the wiki (i'f i'm reading it right) i want to boot dapper live and select WORKSTATION, otherwise i boot into a (USELESS) thin client
<are-12> not entirely intuitive, but makes sense
<bimberi> are-12: ah, kk (did see your Q earlier but couldn't help)
<are-12> aretwelve is at my office and i'm home now as are-12
<are-12> so i'll have 16 hours of chat to scroll through when i get to werk
<are-12> BUT ... the basic problem is, i boot up (defaults into live dapper flight 6, then x loads and i'm challenged for a user / pass  ... and no matter what ... nothing logs me on   ... as there's not thin client server on my netwerk
<are-12> so i suppose i need to tell it to boot workstation style
<are-12> is that "linux workstation"  or just "workstation" ???
<are-12> (actually, i'm reading the install notes for 5.10 )   is 6.4(6?) more or less the same?
<bimberi> are-12: sorry, i don't have the edubuntu livecd so I can't tell you.  I'd try "workstation" first.  Did you try "ubuntu" (or "edubuntu") with no password
<are-12> yup ... same old "you need to check your capitalization" error
<bimberi> kk
<are-12> tried    demo / demo  and  admin / admin and ubuntu / ubuntu and ubuntu / <CR> and about 20 other combinations .... the problem is i'm not in a "desktop environment"  it's playing "thjin client"  (SURE MIGHT BE GOOD TO USE SOME OF THAT SCREEN REALESTATE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS)
<are-12> so lemme go try that ... wish me luck 
<are-12> thanks all
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JaneW> morning all
<Burgundavia> salut JaneW
<highvoltage> morning and salut!
* JaneW salutes
<Burgundavia> wow, shipit in the 2nd result for free linux cd
<JaneW> what's first?
<highvoltage> !google free linux cd
<ubotu> highvoltage: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JaneW> heh
<Burgundavia> that is ubuntu canada. YMMV
<JaneW> it's 4th on altavista
* JaneW gave someone a CD yesterday it was funny
<JaneW> she runs a company
<JaneW> and I said I had a CD with me
<highvoltage> JaneW: i want some of your medication
<JaneW> she asked if one of her tech guys could look at it
<JaneW> and spent like 5 minutes convincing me that it would get used by an appropriate person, or they'd return it if they don't need it etc
<JaneW> I had to eventually tell her 'It is FREE. Take it, keep it!'
<highvoltage> hehe
<JaneW> highvoltage: well actually my neck felt ok this morning, so I went for a short gentle run
<highvoltage> i would even give her 5 more! :)
<JaneW> I am completely drug-free today :))
<highvoltage> that's brave!
<lucasvo> JaneW: wow, nopain killers? 
<JaneW> and feeling much more possitive
<JaneW> yup
<highvoltage> i thought your medication might be a cause for thinking that handing out cd's is funny :)
<lucasvo> so the doctor actually helped you, and not just gave you painkillers(which is the normal procedure)
<JaneW> highvoltage: heh
<JaneW> lucasvo: well I went to a chiropractor and then physio
<JaneW> the chiro actually didn;t want me to take meds, but I couldn;t think straight without them (or with them)
<JaneW> I normally don't even take an asprin, but I was taking pain killers AND muscle relaxants
* lucasvo to 
<JaneW> I think I still have some muscle sensitivity but at least they have loosened now, so I feel much relieved
<lucasvo> I can't think straight with any meds
<JaneW> lucasvo: you joined the edubuntu frapper group right?
<lucasvo> yup
<JaneW> I looked at it yesterday, and am sure I saw you...
<JaneW> ok
<lucasvo> in zurich
<JaneW> yup
<lucasvo> where are you?
<highvoltage> edubuntu frapper group?
<highvoltage> what's frapper?
<JaneW> http://www.frappr.com/edubuntu
<JaneW> hey look who else is there..."TechnologyRescue.com Granite Bay (CA)
<JaneW> Using Edubuntu in thin-client mode in our business!"
<JaneW> sounds good
<JaneW> or is that Burgundavia ? ^
<highvoltage> no, that is Steve.
<highvoltage> he's not using edubuntu yet, but he's going to.
<highvoltage> he's currently using K12-LTSP.
<Burgundavia> JaneW: nah, we use multiseat X in what we do
<lucasvo> horrible, anybody know how to reset the font-settings on mac osx?
* highvoltage notices that jsgotangco is quite literally half way around the world from here
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i'm sure someone does
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I think I'll install ubuntu on all our school machines
<JaneW> highvoltage: oic, who is steve?
<lucasvo> osx sucks
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes jsgotangco is pretty far away
<highvoltage> JaneW: Steve Hargadon, here is his blog: http://stevehargadon.blogspot.com/
<highvoltage> JaneW: he works with thin clients and refurbished machines
<JaneW> highvoltage: oh right, yes I 'know' him from e-mails and he does a lot of trade shows etc
<highvoltage> JaneW: very nice guy, he wants to roll out 100 labs in the US some time
<JaneW> highvoltage: excellent
<highvoltage> JaneW: and base a big part of it on the tuxlab model
<highvoltage> yeah, he's very active.
<JaneW> highvoltage: we should give him more support
<JaneW> I wish I had a budget
<JaneW> *sigh*
<highvoltage> definitely. we could all benefit from a relationship.
<highvoltage> JaneW: when you're in again, let's talk in person
* JaneW will see what can be done
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes lets
<JaneW> I think I'll only come in next week, since this is such a short week
* bimberi adds himself to frappr
<JaneW> and I am dashing off to Robbie Williams on Thurs :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: so prolly Tues, or maybe Wed next week
<JaneW> ?
<JaneW> I have received a new spam/virus, which is pretty effective (luckilly I am not too gullible)
<JaneW> "Dear user of canonical.com,
<JaneW> We have received reports that your account was used to send a huge amount of spam messages during this week.
<JaneW> Obviously, your computer had been compromised and now runs a trojan proxy server.
<JaneW> Please follow our instructions in the attached file in order to keep your computer safe.
<JaneW> Have a nice day,
<JaneW> canonical.com support team.
<JaneW> "
<JaneW> the attachment is a .zip
<JaneW> yeah right
<lucasvo> anybody know where one can buy a (boot) rom programmer?
<lucasvo> a cheap/used one
<highvoltage> JaneW: yep, tues or weds will be fine
<highvoltage> JaneW: that's quite rich :) it would have been even funier if it was an .exe
<JaneW> highvoltage: indeed
<lucasvo> ah, finally my ltsp machine is working again
<highvoltage> yay!
<lucasvo> highvoltage:  I had a mainboard crash
<lucasvo> second one this year
<lucasvo> no, not this year, but during 365days
<lucasvo> highvoltage: ah, yes, about proto.edubuntu.org
<lucasvo> I wouldn't make the rounded corners where they "touch" the screen border
<lucasvo> I don't know how to say this in english
<thedarkener> Has anyone had the issue of after adding a user (I've seen this in Breezy as well as Dapper up to flight 6), you try to login on a terminal, it goes black, big X11 'X' and back to the login? Even with the right password?
<ogra> thedarkener, can you log in on the server dirctly with the user ? 
<thedarkener> i haven't tried, i just got a call this morning of this..i just installed another server here in my lab though i'll try it
<thedarkener> it seems to happen intermittently
<thedarkener> like if i try a few times it will log in
<thedarkener> I'll check the logs too when i'm there next (it's 20mi away)
<lucasvo> thedarkener: yes
<thedarkener> lucasvo, maybe we can help - can you describe what you're having problems with?
<lucasvo> yup
<lucasvo> how do I have to configure the network interface used for ltsp?
<lucasvo> shouldnt sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.1 be enough?
<lucasvo> thedarkener: or do I need to do sth. else?
<thedarkener> lucasvo, the edubuntu setup should bring the adapter up by itself
<thedarkener> if you need to do it manually, yes 'ifup eth0' would work (provided you set up networking correctly during install)
<lucasvo> thedarkener: I didnt set up the second interfafce during install
<thedarkener> lucasvo, which interface is connected to the ltsp network? eth0 or eth1?
<lucasvo> eth0
<lucasvo> eth2 is connnected to internet
<thedarkener> you mean eth1?
<thedarkener> eth2 would be a third interface
<lucasvo> yes it is
<lucasvo> I have 3 interfaces
<lucasvo> on the server I do:  ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.1
<thedarkener> lucasvo, if you do 'ifconfig eth0 up' command you have to manually enter much information about your network for it to route properly, etc.
<lucasvo> thedarkener: so how should I do it ?
<thedarkener> What I would do if I were you is edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and enter your settings for all network adapters you didn't configure during setup
<thedarkener> that way you can simply type 'ifup ethX' when you need to bring up/down interfaces manually
<lucasvo> thedarkener: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<lucasvo> ?
<thedarkener> I can, but just keep in mind your IP settings will be different
<thedarkener> iface eth0 inet static
<thedarkener> address 192.168.3.50
<thedarkener> netmask 255.255.255.0
<thedarkener> network 192.168.3.0
<thedarkener> gateway 192.168.3.1
<thedarkener> use the keywords only, don't copy the IP settings
<thedarkener> also put 'auto lo eth0' in there above it
<thedarkener> so whenever you boot the machine it will bring up the interface(s) automatically
<thedarkener> repeat those settings (with different ip settings of course) for each interface on your server
<thedarkener> lucasvo, what is the third interface for?
<thedarkener> dmz?
<lucasvo> yes, but I dont need it atm
<lucasvo> what do I have to set in the gateway field?
<thedarkener> i believe you'd put the IP address of the same interface
<thedarkener> since it's going through itself
<lucasvo> okay, now it says Failed to bring up eth0
<lucasvo> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<thedarkener> lucasvo, what is the IP network of eth0 for you?
<thedarkener> 192.168.X.0
<lucasvo> 1
<thedarkener> ok
<thedarkener> verify everything in /etc/network/interfaces to make sure that it's correct for your 'iface eth0 inet static' stanza
<thedarkener> and that there's no duplicates
<thedarkener> can you paste it?
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/653837
<lucasvo> I pasted no the same
<lucasvo> I mean the whole file under the same url
<thedarkener> ok
<thedarkener> your gateway needs to be .1.1
<thedarkener> not .1.0
<lucasvo> oh
<thedarkener> .1.0 is called the 'network address'
<lucasvo> but it is definately not 192.168.1.1
<lucasvo> because this breaks my whole network config
<thedarkener> hrm...hold on
<thedarkener> ok try putting the gateway as the internet connected interface
<thedarkener> the internal routing should take care of finding it
<thedarkener> i think.. =)
<lucasvo> ok, this works
<thedarkener> awesome
<thedarkener> ogra, do you have any guesses on the user login issue i'm having?
<lucasvo> but, when I do dhclient eth0 on a client, it doesnt get anything
<thedarkener> well that's a whole different thing there
<thedarkener> you need to make sure all your dhcpd settings are correct
<thedarkener> and that the daemon is running
<thedarkener> since you're changing the network config, you need to change the ip settings in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to reflect it
<lucasvo> it is running
<ogra> thedarkener, did you check that the user can log in on the server ?
<lucasvo> the dhcpserver is configured correctly
<thedarkener> then do an /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart, see if that helps
<thedarkener> ogra, sorry no :( was just wondering
<lucasvo> I already did that
<ogra> thedarkener, first make sure the users are set up correctly, if thats the case lets dig deeper :)
<lucasvo> even if I configure static IP address it doesnt work
<thedarkener> ok thanks ogra :)
<thedarkener> lucasvo, on the client are you trying to boot via ltsp?
<lucasvo> no, it is a livecd
<thedarkener> are you able to ping the server from the client when you statically assign ip settings?
<lucasvo> no
<thedarkener> check your network cable/switch
<thedarkener> if you're sure all your ip settings are correct on the server and client and both server and client interfaces are up and running, there's nothing else it could be (besides a firewall?)
<lucasvo> no
<thedarkener> are you sure the correct adapter is connected to your switch/hub, and not one of the others that aren't up?
<lucasvo> if I put it into the other interface. it doesnt even come up
<thedarkener> if you're statically assigning the IP address on eth0, it will come up even if it's not connected to the switch/hub
<lucasvo> it takes more than 30s
<lucasvo> and then it exits
<lucasvo> without configuring the interface
<thedarkener> sounds like it's still trying dhcp
<lucasvo> no
<lucasvo> then there would be output, wouldn't it/
<thedarkener> there should be
<thedarkener> i've seen the situation before though
<thedarkener> where even if you apt-get remove dhcpd, there is still a rogue process running
<thedarkener> make sure no dhcpd processes are running
<lucasvo> I don't think it is a problem ofdhcp
<thedarkener> well i'm stumped then, i'm not sure what else it would be if everything we talked about was correct
<lucasvo> thedarkener: thanks a lot
<lucasvo> I have to work on that thing later
<thedarkener> no problem lucasvo i hope you get it figured out
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu
<ogra> ciao highvoltage 
<highvoltage> ciao!
<spacey> heh
<spacey> whats a bounty subscriber
<spacey> if you just want to get the latest comments
<spacey> or does it directly mean you want to do the job (which i don't want to)
<Bluekuja> ogra: are you there?
<Bluekuja> oliver when you have some free time contact me 
<Bluekuja> tnx
<Rondom> spacey: I slo wondered about the bounty thing
<Rondom> slo=also
#edubuntu 2007-04-09
<__Serge__> Hi
<__Serge__> I have a question
<__Serge__> I'm downloadinf ubuntu 7.04 BETA... but i've heard that this is not THE 7.04 version... it is a "BETA"... so, what is "BETA"?
<__Serge__> hello?
<crimsun> it's a beta.
<__Serge__> what is beta?
<crimsun> meaning, some things have changed since it was released
<crimsun> the vast majority of infrastructure will not
<crimsun> it's a testing version
<__Serge__> so, it is like an un-complete version?
<__Serge__> i see...
<LaserJock> it's like a pre-release version
<LaserJock> to let people test and work out the last bugs before the final release
<__Serge__> then when the "real" or the "not beta" version will be available?
<__Serge__> do u know the date?
<crimsun> April 19th.
<crimsun> see wiki/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<__Serge__> nice...
<__Serge__> ok.
<__Serge__> one more thing
<__Serge__> if i install the beta version
<__Serge__> can i install the not beta version on it?
<__Serge__> can i upgrade it with the not beta version?
<crimsun> of course
<crimsun> you don't even need to reinstall
<__Serge__> really?
<crimsun> you can just update the beta version to the final ("not beta" in your words) version
<__Serge__> that's goood
<__Serge__> well, thx 4 the info...
<__Serge__> oh, wait... another thing
<__Serge__> a long time ago, i installed... or i tried to install the 5.04 version...
<__Serge__> it was horrible...
<__Serge__> is this new version easier to install?
<__Serge__> ...and easier to use and understand??
<LaserJock> yes
<crimsun> considerably
<crimsun> blame LaserJock for any problems. It's all his fault!!
<crimsun> (well, no, they're not his fault, but we have to find a scapegoat :-)
<__Serge__> ubuntu 5.04 was my first experience with linux... i almost hate linux forever... lol... : )
<LaserJock> crimsun: lol
<__Serge__> now, a lot of people tells me that 7.04 will be awesome and easy to manage... i hope this is true...
<__Serge__> Does 7.04 have open office?
<LaserJock> of course
<__Serge__> nice
<__Serge__> Hey, one guy in this chat told me that ubuntu (linux) doesn't have virus... is that true????
<__Serge__> is ubuntu invulnerable to viruses??
<__Serge__> ??
<LaserJock> well, to the vast majority of viruses it is
<__Serge__> then i will not have to use norton of mcfee?
<LaserJock> as many of the viruses are Windows executables or exploit Windows applications
<__Serge__> or mcfee
<LaserJock> no, although there are still antivirus programs in Linux if you wish
<__Serge__> wow.... that's very cool
<LaserJock> there are always security vulnerabilites with any Operating System
<LaserJock> but so far I don't think Linux has seen anything like the Windows virus situation
<__Serge__> i see...
<__Serge__> hey... there r four kinds of ubuntu, right? ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubunto...
<__Serge__> so...
<LaserJock> yes, and many many other derivatives
<__Serge__> what differences are betwen them?
<__Serge__> for example, what has edubuntu that ubunto doesn't?
<LaserJock> well, the different between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu is the desktop environment they use
<LaserJock> they look and feel different
<__Serge__> that's teh only diference?
<LaserJock> well, it can be a fairly significant difference for some people
<__Serge__> but, for example, gcc will work in any of them... right?
<LaserJock> oh sure
<LaserJock> all of the base stuff is the same
<__Serge__> nice..
<LaserJock> in fact they all come from the same software repositories
<__Serge__> i seee
<__Serge__> and tell me something
<LaserJock> Edubuntu is a little different
<LaserJock> because it's difference is in it's target audience and purpose
<__Serge__> which one of this looks and operate like windows?
<__Serge__> what's with edubuntu?
<LaserJock> most people say Kubuntu is the closest to Windows, but I really don't know
<LaserJock> Well, Edubuntu is for educational environments
<__Serge__> ok.
<__Serge__> educational?
<__Serge__> what do u mean?
<LaserJock> for young kids, schools, high schools, universities
<__Serge__> for people who wants to learn about what?
<__Serge__> aahhh... ok.
<__Serge__> and xubuntu?
<LaserJock> xubuntu is another desktop environment, XFCE4, which is better suited to older computers
<__Serge__> you mean computers with no many RAM, CPU... etc.?
<LaserJock> yeah
<__Serge__> all right
<__Serge__> Look, what i want is to have Win XP and ubuntu (or kubuntu, etc..) in the same computer...
<__Serge__> so...
<__Serge__> if i already have win XP installed there
<__Serge__> can i now install ubuntu?
<LaserJock> you can
<LaserJock> you'll probably want to back up first, and resize your existing disk to make room unless you have a separate hard drive for it
<sbalneav> LaserJock: You're going to be at both UES and UDS, right?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: yes, i'll leave mid-way through UDS
<__Serge__> I only have 1 HD... it's a laptop
<sbalneav> Well, we'll try to front-load some of the LTSP and Edubuntu BOF's
<LaserJock> ok, then backup and use a tool like Partition Magic or similar to resize your had drive
<sbalneav> __Serge__: Always make a backup before attempting to install any new operating system on a single drive system.
<__Serge__> well... that's the problem... i don't know anyting about that stuff...
<__Serge__> what is partition magic?
<__Serge__> how do i use it?
<__Serge__> after oor before i install ubuntu?
<LaserJock> well, Parition Magic is Windows program that allows you to resize the hard drive partitions
<LaserJock> you would run it before installing Ubuntu
<LaserJock> however, if you back your Windows stuf first you can try the resizer that is in the Ubuntu installer
<__Serge__> what is a partirion? the only thing i know is that i have a 20 GB HD, and i have used only 7 GB...
<__Serge__> so, i have 13 gb for ubuntu...
<LaserJock> right, well you might read up a little on that, wikipedia would probably have some info
<__Serge__> i can't just install ubuntu without making anything with that partition stuff?
<LaserJock> basically a partition separates your hard drive into chuncks
<LaserJock> the problem is that Windows is already controlling the whole hard drive
<LaserJock> even though you haven't used it all, it's basically "reserved" that space
<__Serge__> aaaahhhh.... i'm starting to understand now...
<__Serge__> and with partition magic i can "undo" this reservation made by windows?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> it will resize the "reservation" so it will tell Windows, "You only get 10GB"
<LaserJock> or whatever you want it to have
<__Serge__> very nice...
<__Serge__> and i have to use this tool before teh instalation, from windows...
<LaserJock> well, Partition Magic is a particular program (not free) that does it in Windows
<LaserJock> it works very well
<LaserJock> the Ubuntu installer can also do it
<__Serge__> ok.
<LaserJock> but you want to be sure to back up your existing Windows files before doing it
<LaserJock> becuase if it gets messed up that's it
<LaserJock> you have to reinstall
<__Serge__> i see..
<__Serge__> well... thx for all the info..
<__Serge__> : )
<__Serge__> i'll experiment later...
<__Serge__> see you..
<__Serge__> Byeeeee
<LaserJock> phew
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> We have this running joke in #ltsp...
<sbalneav> About people who just got themselves a brand shiny new set of box end wrenches...
<sbalneav> And then figure that, since they got the wrenches, they got everything they need to build an F14 :)  Regardless of how easy we make it, you'll always need a LITTLE bit of computer savy to install Linux.  Until we get it easy to buy pre-installed boxes.
<LaserJock> yep
<Burgundavia> heh
<LaserJock> not that Windows is necessarily easier to install
<LaserJock> it's just that we will always be LSOS (Linux as a Second OS) ;-)
<sbalneav> Right.
<LaserJock> I think the pre-installed Linux will be the tipping point
<LaserJock> it's pretty darn sweet if you don't have to install anything
<Burgundavia> for the consumer market, yes
<sbalneav> And I'm CONSTANTLY amazed, as a sysadmin, the number of people who'd be willing to install another OS on their box without backup first
<Burgundavia> for the corporate marketing, we need more config tools
<LaserJock> yeah
<Burgundavia> apparently rh is working on some cool provisioning stuff
<sbalneav> I wonder, any good backup software for windows we can point people to?
<sbalneav> Especially Free!
<Burgundavia> dd?
<crimsun> http://sourceforge.net/projects/amanda/
<sbalneav> Does that backup windows box?
<crimsun> Amanda is the most popular Backup and Archiving software that protects multiple machines running various versions of Linux, UNIX and Microsoft Windows operating systems. It supports tapes, disks, optical media and changers.
<crimsun> I really did use that URL for a reason.
<LaserJock> :-)
<crimsun> http://www.zmanda.com/downloads.html  if you're really, really, really, really lazy.
<crimsun> s/lazy/preoccupied/g or whatever you choose :-)
<sbalneav> Yeah, but how do you use it for a single box that;s windows only?  Doesn't Amanda need a centralized server?
<crimsun> oh, you want the server on win32?
<crimsun> hmm.
<sbalneav> Well, something we can point people to and say, "here, before you install *buntu on your box, download THIS and back up your laptop/destop on CD's/DVD's etc.
<Bhaskar> which movi/music player is best for child?
<bddebian> Heya
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<bddebian> Heya Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hallo bddebian :)
<cliebow_> anyone have a oneliner to import gpg keys..for feisty?'
<juliux> cliebow_, which gpg keys you need?
<cliebow_> well update manager fails for feisty-security release
<cliebow_> feisty-updates..
<cliebow_> just stearted this A.M.
<stgraber> cliebow_: wget http://the-key-url -O - | apt-key add -
<stgraber> as root ?
<cliebow_> sudo
<juliux> i think there are no feisty-security and feisty-updates yet
<cliebow_> hmm..maybe i am up to date then..this machine upgraded from breezy-->edgy-->feisty..so ichanged sources.list a couple times
<juliux> cliebow_, i am not sure
<pipedream> there are
<cliebow_> just dont know what key repo to use..googling isnt halping much
<knix_> has network mnger been fixed yet?
<pipedream> echo exit >> /etc/default/NetworkManager
<pipedream> echo exit >> /etc/default/NetworkManagerDispatcher
<knix_> ?
<pipedream> to disable NetworkManager
<pipedream> messes with some setups
<pipedream> gtg
<knix_> Im just curious if it has been fixed,  I really want to test ltsp
<pipedream> dunno
<pipedream> but if you need to disable it, you can use that in the meantime
<pipedream> kbye
<knix_> ty
<knix_> when I try to boot to the server I get this message, file not found, no tftp agent or something like that
<knix_> the dhcp server is running, what should I check
<cliebow_> is there a tftp server running?
<knix_> not sure, it was working before
<knix_> just trying to boot to the edubuntu server
<cliebow_> perhaps netstat -anp|grep":69" will tell if tftp is listening via inetd?
<knix_> ok i see udp
<cliebow_> dpkg -l|grep tftp might tell which server you have?
<knix_> hpa
<knix_> well like I said, it did work before.  I updated it today and now it doesnt, other than network mangaer and static interfaces
<cliebow_> knix_:you might go tp #ltsp..see if jammcq can help you
<cliebow_> is dhcp clearly running?
<knix_> yes it is running, i dedfinitely made sure of that
<cliebow_> there is a way to try tftp from one regu;ar  machine to another..
<knix_> ok, does my thin client need tftp?
<cliebow_> it does..to download the kernal
<knix_> ok cliebow_ ty
<sbalneav> Afternoon all
<juliux> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello juliux
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock
<sbalneav> How's it going?
<LaserJock> ugg, I've been sick since Friday
<sbalneav> Updates seem quiet yesterday and today.  Wonder if "gaim" will become "pidgin" before apr 17
<LaserJock> and I have a departmental seminar to give Wednesday :(
<sbalneav> Oh no.  Flu?
<LaserJock> no, just a cold, but it's enough to be annoying
<LaserJock> I'm just shot
<sbalneav> I can imagine.  Spring/summer colds are the worst.
<knix_> Ok, I reinstalled edubuntu edgy, and maybe I am missing something.  I configured /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf and I still cannot boot to the server.  Its saying the same thing as in feisty, tftp agent file not found
<knix_> Are there any other configurind steps that I might have missed?
<sbalneav> What's saying the same thing?
<sbalneav> the boot client?
<knix_> yes the boot client
<sbalneav> have you done a "sudo ltsp-update-kernels"?
<knix_> since nm has not been fixed yet, i went back down to edgy.
<knix_> no I have not issued that cmd yet
<sbalneav> Then you'll need to.  That installs the kernels into the tftp area.
<knix_> ok, i did that and it says "skipping invalid chroot : /opt/ltsp/i386
<sbalneav> do you have an /opt/ltsp/i386
<knix_> I just rebooted one sec
<knix_> yes i do
<knix_> fyi, this is a fresh install with updates
<sbalneav> So you did an ltsp-build-client?  Or the install did it for you?
<knix_> i did not, im assuming the install did it
<knix_> this is weird, it was doing the same for edubuntu fesity beta earlier
<sbalneav> Might have failed, by the look of it, seeing as how the update-kernels doesn't think it's a valid chroot.
<sbalneav> best bet would be to mv /opt/ltsp /opt/oldltsp
<sbalneav> and do a sudo ltsp-build-client
<knix_> ok, i will try thatj, ty for the help
<knix_> ack
<knix_> failure trying to run chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc error: LTSP client install ended abnormally
<sbalneav> Were you doing some stuff in the chroot before?
<knix_> nope, its a new install
<sbalneav> does /proc/mounts show /proc mounted int he chroot?
<knix_> i had to reboot again, one sec
<knix_> sbalneav, do you use aim or anything?
<sbalneav> Sometimes I use gaim
<knix_> I mean like aim, yahoo, msn, etc....
<sbalneav> I use jabber.  Why?
<knix_> just wondering,  it would be nice to chat outside irc
<knix_> ok, how should I check /proc/mounts?
<sbalneav> Why?  Here the conversation is recorded and logged.
<knix_> ha, nvmd
<sbalneav> cat /proc/mounts
<sbalneav> That way it can be searched by others.
<knix_> gotcha
<knix_> im not seeing it there
<knix_> wait, yes i do
<sbalneav> Just one, or two?
<knix_> one
<sbalneav> one is ok
<knix_> ummm
<LaserJock> sbalneav: get my pm?
<knix_> ok, im lost
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Yes I did, and I responded
<sbalneav> knix_: OK, so what happens now if you do the sudo ltsp-build-client
<knix_> same thing
<sbalneav> ok, lets try this:
<knix_> failure trying to run chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc error: LTSP client install ended abnormally
<sbalneav> sudo umount /proc ; sudo ltsp-build-client
<knix_> umount: /proc: device is busy failure trying to run chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc error: LTSP client install ended abnormally
<sbalneav> hm
<sbalneav> Something odd there.
<sbalneav> do a sudo mount /proc
<knix_> for real
<knix_> already mounted
<sbalneav> LaserJock: See my message?
<knix_> does it matter if I installed edubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: no
<sbalneav> Hmm
<knix_> sbalneav, is there a log we could look at?
<sbalneav> I'm looking about now.
<cliebow_> knix_would you check what versiof of ltsp-build-client you have?
<knix_> sure
<knix_> cmd?
<cliebow_> like maybe ddpkg -l|grep ltsp-build-client?
<cliebow_> scrap a d there
<knix_> heh, one sec
<knix_> nothing is coming up
<sbalneav> It's not a separate package.  ltsp-server will be though
<knix_> .124
<cliebow_> Hahah!
<knix_> for basic and complete
<knix_> ughhh?
<cliebow_> you d prob want 5.0.67
<cliebow_> you d prob want 5.0.6
<knix_> I got it from the repos
<sbalneav> cliebow_: he's got it.
<sbalneav> That's just the package version number
<cliebow_> hmm mine says ltsp-server 5.0.6
<sbalneav> hmmmm, google or the mailing lists aren't turning up anything
* knix_ wipes his forhead
<cliebow_> i had quite a time with /dev/fd0 in .124
<cliebow_> ltsp-server-standalone 5.0.6
<knix_> ya mine show 0.124
<cliebow_> Scottie: wouldnt you sudo apt-get update ltsp-server-standalone?
<sbalneav> Well, I'm assuming you've done all the updates, yes knix_?
<knix_> correct
<sbalneav> hmm
<sbalneav> Well, best bet is to keep an eye out for ogra.  He'd know for sure...
<knix_> very very weird
<cliebow_> what happens if you do sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone
<sbalneav> But I'll keep looking
<sbalneav> He's got it already
<knix_> yes i do
<cliebow_> ok..that nimber seems ancient..
<knix_> the .124?
<cliebow_> sbalneav is a prime mover here....
<knix_> lol
<sbalneav> Phht
<sbalneav> ogra's the expert.  I'm paging through the code now to try to figure out why that'd be failing.
<knix_> im just really confused.  It was working last week on feisty beta, and now this
<cliebow_> that version was...well...almost twoweeks ago..the Stone age for all practical purposes
<knix_> lol
<cliebow_> cliebow looks for dead horse to flog
<knix_> lol
<knix_> flog?  new work to me
<cliebow_> so apt saya you have the newest version huh/
<knix_> ya
<knix_> on edgy
<cliebow_> yeah..and i am in feisty
<knix_> nm still broke ?
<cliebow_> i saw no updates...
<knix_> doh
<knix_> hehe
<cliebow_> this for wireoless you mean
<cliebow_> ?
<knix_> no
<knix_> static ip
<knix_> dual nics
<cliebow_> /etc/network/interfaces still works though/
<cliebow_> ?
<cliebow_> hmm..edgys should be marginally ok..
<knix_> ya, but both nics wont work together, lets say one is dhcp from inet and static internally, shizz is broke.  and yes i thought edgy would be bugless
<cliebow_> network-mangler has Always been weird..i almost gave up in breezy cause of it
<knix_> :)
<cliebow_> but sbalneav and jammcq snickered at me so i redoubled my effort..
<knix_> well i have to leave soon. Ill be back on later to chat,  I wont be able to touch the machine till tomorrow
<cliebow_> ive got one of my servers here doa on the operating table
<knix_> :(
<knix_> hopefully a windows one
<cliebow_> voltage regulator module died..it is a redhat box serving one school
<knix_> kewl
<cliebow_> mostly in the background so far..trying to sneak in the back door 8~)
<knix_> haha, should I post this issue on the forums?
<cliebow_> ogra isa bound to be around..
<cliebow_> he will knw..since he wrote it
<cliebow_> mostly anyway
<knix_> well I gotta run, Ill be back on shortly.   Great ill look for him later
<cliebow_> over and out
<ajmitch> morning
#edubuntu 2007-04-10
<knix_> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paolob> Hi guys! What proxy can I install behind a edubuntu set of clients?
<bimberi> !info squid | paolob
<ubotu> paolob: squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.3 (edgy), package size 595 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<sbalneav_> !seen ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<juliux> hey willvdl
<willvdl> juliux, hey
<juliux> who was your holiday?
<willvdl> good thanks, except for the end bit (got robbed on the last day)
<juliux> ohh
<highvoltage> willvdl: ohno.
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<juliux> willvdl,  in which dangerours area you have been?
<highvoltage> willvdl: you should just do what I do, make funny faces and scare them away.
<willvdl> that was in Buenos Aires
<willvdl> highvoltage, I pretended that I didn't understand them
<willvdl> but the gun made it fairly obvious after that...
<highvoltage> ouch... that bad...
<willvdl> yip. well, not really. not "threatening" like back home if you know what I mean
<RichEd> welcome back willvdl
<willvdl> RichEd, have a good long weekend?
<RichEd> willvdl: okay thanks ... back to the grindstone today ...
<willvdl> likewise
<RichEd> willvdl: I've added a spec for UDS for you, Edubuntu documentation as a subset of Ubuntu documentation
<willvdl> ah. will look it up
<RichEd> the idea is that at UES we discuss any holes in our processes or facilities or procedures ... and then carry any needs forward into UDS
<jsgotangco> hey you guys
<jsgotangco> willvdl: doing well now?
<willvdl> jsgotangco, all good thanks. Good to be back
<jsgotangco> that's good to know
<jsgotangco> its nice to know as well that Edubuntu will have its own docs on feisty ;-)
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> RichEd: hey how are you doing lately
<RichEd> jsgotangco: well thanks ... and yourself ?
<jsgotangco> hmm its alright, i might be moving to a new job soonish...
<jsgotangco> had a week-long break to think about things
<RichEd> jsgotangco: and with productive results I hope ?
<jsgotangco> i guess :/
<jsgotangco> wikipedia can be too entertaining sometimes
<jsgotangco> :)
<jsgotangco> let's see what happens in a month or two
<jsgotangco> dinner brb
<RichEd> ping willvdl
<willvdl> RichEd, pong
<RichEd> ->
<maccam94> RichEd, you around?
<RichEd> hi maccam94 ... just creating a spec around the mass deployment / admin at the moment :)
<maccam94> sweet
<RichEd> I'll send you the wiki page link and the discussion page for the Education Summit
<maccam94> thanks
<RichEd> maccam94: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla/BOF/EdubuntuMassDeploymentManagement
<RichEd> please take a look, and email me comments / changes
<maccam94> k
<RichEd> I've added it to the UES discussion topics, but we should be able to get an initial overview out before the meet
<maccam94> RichEd, are there going to be any meetings/summits in the northeast US anytime soon?
<ogra> RichEd, thats nothing we should do without having cjwatson around
<ogra> so rather a UDS task
<ogra> (or any other prson deeply involved with dbeconf and package management devlopment fwiw)
<ogra> *debconf
<RichEd> ogra: we'll do a lot of these as brainstorm pre-prep for UDS ... to get requirements from an end user perspective ... so it will transfer to a UDS spec for a formal BOF
<ogra> well, brainstorming on tasks where someone with deep knowledge would probably immediatly say "no that wont work" makes more sense than shooting in the blue imho
<ogra> we should restrict the tech stuff for UES to pieces we can really discuss and keep the ones where we need knowledgeable people for UDS
<ogra> (imho)
<RichEd> ogra: I'm thinking more along the lines of brainstorming user needs ... as in "I have 4 schools under my management, each with 40 workstations, and a local school server. How do I configure for the easiest set-up and update process."
<ogra> mass deployment will involve a *lot* of changes to many different subsytems if we want to do it right
<RichEd> i.e. for Matt Oquist and David Trask to describt the real world environments at UES. And then we can make suggestions on how to best aproach this at a proper UDS BOF with the right people.
<ogra> right, i just want to prevent us from going the wrong paths ...
<ogra> mass deployment/management is as long requested as network authentication
<RichEd> I understand, and we'll make it clear that UES will not create pie in the sky wishlists for UDS to shoot down.
<RichEd> You and I will act as gatekeepers for allowing only specs that have a reasonable chance of passing
<ogra> the task is involving to many other systems to even say more than "thats what we want to do" ... without involving knowledgeable people that say "thats what we *can* do"
<ogra> so keep the expectations of such stuff for UES low
<highvoltage> hey ogra and RichEd.
<ogra> (for the atendees it should be clear that we might completely differ in views from what UDS people will say or do)
<highvoltage> I'm currently background-processing ways that I could contribute at UES. Worst case scenario, I'll answer as many questions possible to the attendees, and make you guys coffee :)
<RichEd> So the solutions emerging from UES may then be "guidance, recipes and pointers to existing web documentation"
<maccam94> ogra, it's not necessary at this point to work out the technical details of how the packages will be modified. what's necessary is for the developers to hear what the users want, so they know what to work on
<ajmitch> at this rate I may end up getting flights that arrive while UES is on :)
* RichEd supports maccam94's point of view
<highvoltage> ajmitch: nice!
<ajmitch> highvoltage: not really
<ajmitch> highvoltage: got an email from the eyas people today, who looked for 4 hours & found no suitable flights yet
<highvoltage> RichEd: a grand wishlist might be real good, will show the users that they are heard, as long as they understand that wishlist features won't necassarily make it into the gray giraffe (or whatever it's called)
<willvdl> ajmitch, from where?
<highvoltage> ajmitch: outch!
<ajmitch> willvdl: new zealand
<willvdl> doh
<RichEd> highvoltage: you're going down on the list for 1) a presentation on tuXlabs and 2) any tools you've built that will make sense for us to look at or consider
<ogra> highvoltage, learn C ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ltsp/ldm-greeter
<highvoltage> RichEd: ok, will do
<ajmitch> you might be interested to know of some ubuntu-directory work that's going ahead, with regards to hardware info, software deployment, etc
<highvoltage> ogra: I've actually ordered the K&R C book, I'm planning to start working through that as soon as it lands on my doorstep from the Amazon
<ogra> maccam94, i'm sure that the need for mass deployment and management been expressed over several releases by ISPs and other companies already :)
<ogra> but as pdap authentication it will tae its time ... it needs deep changes in the architecture
<maccam94> ogra, but is there an organized spec showing what all of the specific needs are?
<ogra> *take
<ogra> *ldap
<ogra> *sigh*
* ogra needs to train typing it seems
<ajmitch> ogra: the stuff I'm talking about is being written up in a spec, and is being done by someone as a masters project
<ogra> maccam94, not sure ... i'm sure cjwatson could answer that from the top f his head :)
<ajmitch> *very* conveniently, this person happens to be within walking distance of my place ;)
<ogra> ajmitch, yes, but the request for such a feature is there since pre-hoary
<ajmitch> ogra: I know that
* ajmitch is getting some pressure from certain people to get authtool a bit more polished & working asap :)
<ogra> i'm sure it would have been more successfull (and earlier as well) if we had had a spec where the people involved with the facts would have helped earlier on
<RichEd> ogra: just some background ... maccam94 asked the other day in this channel on how to best deploy to many local workstations so as to simplify the updates process.
<ogra> so i'm tryig to prevent such stuff
<ogra> RichEd, yes, i was around
<RichEd> he did not want to go LTSP as the w/s all have decent processing power & local disk etc.
<ogra> yep
<highvoltage> ajmitch: heh ;)
<RichEd> so this spec is to give advice on that sort of question, and documented in such a way that we can just point someone to the wiki URL
<ogra> RichEd, the problem with such big specs is that its very easy to go in the wrong direction and take more time through that
<RichEd> okay, so then we need to make sure that the wiki discussion page is realistic before the session starts.
<ogra> we should in any case formulate a requirement and point (and maybe test) to other distros solutions
<ogra> but we'll need t stop very early without having input from the experts
<ogra> so preparing the ground is fine ... but lets keep off suggestions and deep tec details for such big tasks
<ogra> its not edubuntu specific at all either ..
* RichEd agrees with all of the above
<ogra> ... even though we might have big demand in our community
<RichEd> maccam94: http://www.ubuntulive.com/ porland oregon ... that's the next US event
<RichEd> *portland
<maccam94> gah, that's a bit of a treck from here :-\
<ogra> where are you ?
<maccam94> near boston, MA
<cliebow_> ogra: we had a fellow with some issues yesterday using edgy and ltsp-build-client .124..How would you suggest proceeding?udpate somehow to 5.0.6?
<ogra> maccam94, i think there is something planned for the eastcoast
<ogra> but nothing concrete yet (only roumors i heard)
<ogra> cliebow_, 0.124 on feisty ?
<cliebow_> no edgy
<cliebow_> no...edgy
<ogra> well, thne 5.0.x wont work unless he upgrades the server
<ogra> *then
<ogra> 5.0 ha dependencies not available in edgy
<ogra> *has
<cliebow_> he cited probs with network-manager...would simply manal edit of interfaces suffice there?
<ogra> in edgy ? ther shouldnt be any probs with NM and ltsp ...
<ogra> NM in edgy doesnt touch interfaces that are defined in the config file ...
<cliebow_> he shied away from feisty cause of nm...
<ogra> i have the fixed NM package running here already ;)
<ogra> next upload should fix it for everyone
<cliebow_> cool..so should be available pretty quick then..ill pass that on
<ogra> not sure when Mithrandir wil upload it though ...
<ogra> lol
<ogra> while i wrote the above it did hit the archive :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/008321.html
<cliebow_> heh..guess ill give it a try..
<cliebow_> soon
<ogra> yeah, it needs to build first :)
<ogra> thats only the upload notice
<ogra> but that should make many edubuntu users happy again :)
<cliebow_> whic is a Good thing 8~)
<ogra> yeah
<knix_> morning all
<knix_> did ogra get a chance to look at that issue with ltsp?
<ogra> ??
<ogra> "the *issue* with ltsp" ??
<knix_> ya,  I cant boot to the server.  On a fresh install of edubuntu, booting to the server says tftp agent not found
<knix_> and when i try and build-client etc  it says chroot fail
<ogra> which release ?
<knix_> ogra heres the story,  I want to get edubuntu in my job/school and so i did feisty, and I found out NM is broke.  so i installed edgy and no good
<cliebow__> knix_:i ust talked to ogra on this..
<ogra> knix_, are you kirk ?
<cliebow__> nm should be available soon
<cliebow__> for feisty
<knix_> nope, i am oringinally stormchas3r
<ogra> ah
<knix_> o really
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/008321.html <-- your fix :)
<knix_> so i greatness
<ogra> uploaded five min ago
<knix_> you are the man
<ogra> bug 100021 summarizes th eproblem btw
* ogra looks at ubotu 
<ubotu> Malone bug 100021 in ltsp "[Feisty]  LTSP fails on multi-homed server due to network manager touching predefined static interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100021
<ogra> :)
<knix_> so when will it be working
<ogra> slow day today for the bot :)
<ogra> as soon as the package has built
<ogra> 1-2h from now should be fine ...
<knix_> great, i will install feisty beta asap
<knix_> ty
<cliebow__> 8~)
<knix_> thanks for the help yesterday cliebow_
<cliebow__> sure...ogra tells me there deps that keep one from using 5.0.6 in edgy..so i was both wrong
<knix_> i c,  thats why i had .024
<cliebow__> .124
<ogra> the 5.0 series is exclusively in feisty and later ...
<knix_> ya that too
<knix_> kewl
<ogra> everything before where 0.xxx ones
<ogra> (i bumped the version number to make it easier to determine for users that they run ltsp5)
<knix_> roger
* ogra has a new baby looking for contributors btw :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ltsp/ldm-greeter
<knix_> i know i asked this b4 but is there a way to join the eduubntu server to a windows domain?
<maccam94> knix_, yes
<maccam94> don't ask me how, but i read it somewhere
<ogra> ajmitch wrote a tool :)
<knix_> sweet
<ogra> i dont know the link from the top of my head but it was on planet.ubuntu.com
<knix_> great
<knix_> so the problem i was having with feisty before was both nics would operate together, it was either on or the other.   This fix in NM will fix this?
<ogra> yes
<knix_> that made my day
<knix_> :)
<ogra> NM wont touch static interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces ... which is what the edubuntu installer does for ltsp
<knix_> gotcha
<bddebian> Heya
<knix_> morning
<knix_> ogra, just checking, as of right now NM is still broke correct?
<ogra> yes, until you get the updated package
<knix_> ok, and what is the eta for that?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<knix_> i see that for power pc
<knix_> ogra, is this correct?  https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/317274
<ogra> looks like
<knix_> sweet, usually how long for that to hit the repos
<ogra> if all arches have built it will be copied to the archive within about 30min
<knix_> nice
<knix_> ty
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<ogra> vagrantc, meet RichEd
<ogra> RichEd, meet vagrantc
<ogra> :)
<vagrantc> greetings :)
<RichEd> hi vagrantc ... good to meet you
<RichEd> ogra has many kind & interesting words about you
* RichEd waves from the bottom of Africa
<vagrantc> ah, well, that's good to know :)
* vagrantc waves from nuevo mexico
<ogra> oh, mexico again ?
<vagrantc> this is the part of mexico the US stole from mexico
<ogra> ah
<ogra> :)
<RichEd> how unlike the US ;P
<juliux> hi all
<knix_> hello
<ogra> hey juliux
<juliux> hi ogra
<juliux> ogra, i am sorry i have no time to test feisty:(
<ogra> not once before 19th ?
<knix_> ogra, I could test for ya
<juliux> no chance
<juliux> i have examen on 19th morning :(
<ogra> knix_, that would be really appreciated ... we need any tester we can get :)
<ogra> juliux, tsk ... totally overrated ... tell them you have more important stuff
<ogra> ;)
<juliux> ;)
<knix_> ogra, great, count me in
<knix_> I havent seen NM in the repo yet, I am paitently waiting
<ogra> just monitor this room ... i'll get noisy if we have cadidates during the week
<knix_> ogra, candidates?
<ogra> isos ....
<ogra> test candidates ....
<knix_> kk
<ogra> indeed you can test any iso image you like :)
<ogra> but the announced ones are motre likely to work
<ogra> *more
<knix_> I installed beta and updated that,  couldnt i update NM thru that?
<ogra> sure
<knix_> Is there a link other than the one you gave me to monitor and know when NM will be available?
<knix_> so I dont have to bug you
<ogra> just run sudo apt-get update from time to time ...
<ogra> the update-manager should tell you about it then
<knix_> ha
<knix_> ok
<knix_> how do I get x11vnc installed on the client to monitor their screens?
<ogra> enable universe in the chroot, then sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install x11vnc ... and write a startscript in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/rc2.d  that attaches the vnc server to the local display
<knix_> verynice, it's just i have no idea how to do that
<knix_> :(
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 makes you root in the clients /
<ogra> all operations you do there then will affect all clients ...
<knix_> ok
<ogra> i.e. installing packages
<ogra> or writing scripts
<knix_> ok, no go for the scripts
<knix_> but I would love to learn
<cliebow_> knix_, lookslike networkmanager isready..
<ogra> note that you have to reboot and that it will tear down your static interface during the package upgrade
<ogra> at least it did that here
<cliebow_> no worries 8~)
<knix_> great
<knix_> is there a guide to conifiguring x11vnc for thin clients?
<ogra> wiki.ltsp.org might have something
<knix_> ty
<ogra> apart from that try to ignore the term "thin clients"
<ogra> the thin client environment behaves like any other ubuntu
<knix_> your right, my bad
<ogra> so if u run the chroot command you can follow any howto for setting up vnc servers on ubuntu
<knix_> great, ty for the tip
<cliebow_> knix_:fwiw http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/WorkInProgress
<cliebow_> dont know just how this will port
<knix_> ty
<knix_> Please bare with me guys.  I chroot into /opt/ltsp/i386, then run apt-get install x11vnc, it says it couldnt find the package
<knix_> so if I go into apt/sources.list there is nothing listed there
<ogra> add universe to the sources.list file and run apt-get update
<ogra> you can also copy over the one from the server
<ogra> just make sure to run apt-get update after any change to it
<knix_> ok, ty
<knix_> that did it
<knix_> gracias
<knix_> i just copied the whold list over
<knix_> alright, i install x11vnc in the chroot, try to run it and fail everytime
<ogra> dont *run* it in the chroot :)
<ogra> you can only run it from te client
<ogra> s/from/on/
<knix_> ok, if I run it from the client, it says "x error of failed request: Bad
<knix_> Access (attempt to access private resourse denied)
<greg_g> sorry to interrupt, don't answer if you are busy with that problem (it is more important) but...  What have you found to be the best source for the thin client hardware.  I did a basic look around the internet and the majority of products only support the Windows thin client.  Are there options for do it yourself people that want low cost and low power?
<ogra> disklessworkstations.com
<greg_g> thanks, *looks*
<knix_> ogra, ok, im clueless here.  I am trying everything from the client to connect to the server and nada
<cbx33> anyone here know iranian?
<cbx33> or know what language this is?
<cbx33> http://opmdream.blogspot.com/2007/04/top-ten-tips-for-not-burning-out-in.html
<juliux> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hey juliux #
<knix_> cliebow_, you there?
<greg_g> interesting how disklesscomputing's logo is sort of a rip of microsoft
<knix_> ogra, I understand the concept.  When I start it on the client it fails.  I tested it on the server and it started fine.  Im not sure what im missing
<knix_> ogra, i got x11vnc up and running on the client but the "thin client mangaer" still says unavailable, install x11vnc on the client
<knix_> anyone else know?
<greg_g> sorry knix, no idea, I'm just here lurking and learning
<knix_> ya, me too, thanks anyway
<zzaza> hi all
<knix_> so when is the full release suppose to be out for feisty?
#edubuntu 2007-04-11
<gnomefreak> knix_: 19thish
<knix_> great, ty
<knix_> hey gnomefreak do you have a sec
<gnomefreak> lna little bit yes
<knix_> gnomefreak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406220
<gnomefreak> give me a few its taking a while due to uploads
<knix_> no prob, ill be here
<gnomefreak> knix_: im not sure i have never used it before sorry :(
<knix_> no prob
<knix_> ty for looking
<gnomefreak> hang out here long enough someone will come along that knows more about it
<knix_> heehee, ok
<alcros> hi everyone
<alcros> I'm new to edubuntu and by that, I'm stuck on the login screen of one of the thinclients, why can't I login?
<alcros> I added the new users to the server
<alcros> but that doesn't seem to help
<bimberi> alcros: can you log onto the server as one of the users
<bimberi> ?
<alcros> yes
<alcros> I have three different users and they all work
<alcros> on the server
<alcros> but not on the thin client
<bimberi> hm
<bimberi> alcros: try running 'sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys' on the server.  Then rebooting the client.
<alcros> ok, give me a couple of minutes cuz *this* is my thin client
<alcros> I'll have to reboot
<alcros> by the way, and just out of curiosity
<alcros> I saw that on /opt/ltsp/i386/etc is a set of files just like in /etc
<alcros> should I copy passwd and group to that directory?
<bimberi> No.
<knix_> is think client manager/x11vnc suppose to work out of the box?
<bimberi> alcros: That's the /etc loaded onto the thin client.  There should be no need to log in locally.
<alcros> ok, thanks bimberi I'll be right back... I'll just reboot to see if that works
<knix_> thin*
<bimberi> knix_: no idea sry
<knix_> :(  ty anyway
<greg_g> knix_: not having good luck today huh?
<ScottyK> anybody have a minute to help a newbie?
<knix_> greg_g, not really, I can't find the answers to this issue anywhere.  and i dont want to bug too much in here and piss people off
<knix_> ScottyK, whats the beef?
<ScottyK> just downloaded 6.10 how do I get it to fit on a blank DVD? it's a little too big
<knix_> it should only be like 698 megs or something like that
<knix_> just burn it as a iso and you should be ok
<ScottyK> really? the one I downloaded is 4.8 GB
<knix_> ughhhh
<ScottyK> humm
<knix_> i have never seen that one, i guess i a n00b right with ya.  The standard isos are 698 megs roughly
<knix_> could you point me to where you dl it?
<ScottyK> ok, i'll go back and check.. maybe I downloaded really weird!
<ScottyK> sure..
<ScottyK> let me get the URL
<greg_g> this is where it should come from:
<greg_g> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/
<knix_> nice one greg_g
<greg_g> there is a 4.4 (amd64) and a 4.5 (i386)
* knix_ didnt even know there were dvd versions
<ScottyK> feisty-dvd-i386.iso          08-Apr-2007 17:21  4.5G  Install/live DVD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<knix_> have you tried to burn it yet?
<greg_g> and it was from that link I posted right ScottyK?
<knix_> you still have 200 megs free, you should be A-ok
<ScottyK> yes
<greg_g> ok
<ScottyK> used nero 6.12
<knix_> fail?
<greg_g> yeah, it should work then, unless something borked during the download
<knix_> right
<ScottyK> said I needed more space
<greg_g> what speed is your connection?
<knix_> was your dvd a rw?
<knix_> or just r?
<ScottyK> just r
<knix_> hmmm
<ScottyK> oh crap
<ScottyK> rw
<greg_g> that is probably it ;)
<ScottyK> don't remember getting rw's!
<knix_> there ya go
<greg_g> it probably already has data on it or something
<knix_> go dl the standard cd iso, then add the packages later
<ScottyK> no it's blank, right off the spindle
<greg_g> or sometimes RWs end up being "smaller" after they are formatted
<bimberi> ScottyK: or try the beta.  a bit older but smaller - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/feisty/beta/
<greg_g> I second knix_
<ScottyK> I've got some other blank DVD's at work, i'll try those tomorrow
<knix_> glhf
* knix_ nods at greg_g 
<greg_g> good luck h? friend???
<greg_g> have fun?
<knix_> good luck have fun
<knix_> standard counter strike chat
<ScottyK> thanks. if the other dvd's don't work then i'll try the beta. thanks!
<greg_g> it has been a while since I have been on IRC
<greg_g> no worries ScottyK
<knix_> no prob, me too
<knix_> greg_g, minnesota?
<greg_g> yep
<knix_> nice
<greg_g> Minneapolis actually
<knix_> even cooler, literally
<ScottyK> greg - went to school in the twin cities many moons ago
* bimberi suspects the daily dvd images are not controlled for size
<greg_g> it is a good place
<knix_> o.0
<greg_g> I'm going to Michigan in the summer to attend the University of Michigan.. Grad student
<knix_> and to you greg_g GLHF
<knix_> lol
<greg_g> yeah, I hope I am ready for grad school
<knix_> I am trying t0 finish my college too, but I am waiting on edubuntu feisty to be flawless, and it's not looking to good
<greg_g> knix_ that is a weird graduation requirement
<alcros> bimberi: I just came back to thank you... that command "ltsp-update-sshkeys" did the job
<knix_> well, it's what I chose.  I want to get Linux into education.  And I want to show the "bobs" all the great benfits of it.  If I cant get x11vnc to work, im SOL
<bimberi> alcros: cool! np :)
<greg_g> knix_ good point
<greg_g> I am thinking of ways of using edubuntu (and other thin client OSes) for my studies also
<knix_> greg_g, do you use aim, yahoo or what not?
<knix_> sweet
<alcros> I'm going back to keep poking around... thanks again !!!
<greg_g> haven't used an IM program for a long time, gmail mostly
<greg_g> good luck alcros
<knix_> greg_g, do you mind if I email ya?
<greg_g> no worries
<knix_> mines stormchas3r at gmail dot com
<greg_g> take my nick, replace the "_" with a "." and add "rossmeier"
<knix_> gotcha
<knix_> sent
<greg_g> replied
<greg_g> knix_: you an undergrad right now?
<knix_> ya, im 27 and decided to go back
<greg_g> right on
<knix_> you?
<greg_g> 24, took a year and a half off between undergrad and applying to grad school
<knix_> i hear ya
<greg_g> Computer Science and Anthropology undergrad (weird mix huh?) and going to Michigan for a Masters of Science of Information
<knix_> not too shabby, very nice
<greg_g> the degree that librarians need to be a librarian, but the school at Michigan is very multidisciplined, I am going to study "Community Informatics"
<knix_> kewlness
<greg_g> basically it is how communities can use (or better use) information to benefit themselves.  everything from how to write grant proposals for park improvements to libraries to whatever
<knix_> i like that
<knix_> always good to learn something new
<knix_> well im off to bed.  check your mail, and hope to see ya again on here
<greg_g> will do
<greg_g> g'night
<knix_> nighty night, dont let the windows bugs bite
<pranav_> hi
<pranav_> #code4lib
<pranav_> Hi
<pranav_> I want to know more about the schoolbell
<pranav_> can somebody explaint me ??
<pranav_> ??
<pranav_> hello
<bimberi> pranav_: what do you need to know?
<bimberi> pranav_: http://www.schooltool.org/products/schoolbell is its website
<pranav_> I need to know whether schooltool/schoolbell has an assignment submission system....
<pranav_> bimberi: ^^^??
<bimberi> pranav_: I don't think so (but could be wrong).
<pranav_> hmm........
<bimberi> pranav_: http://www.schooltool.org/st-products/schooltool-2006/index_html  doesn't seem to indicate that it does
<pranav_> yes It doesent .....,
<pranav_> bimberi: are a developer of edubuntu
<pranav_> ??
<bimberi> pranav_: no
<pranav_> oh!!
<pranav_> so you use edubuntu is that so??
<bimberi> I use Edubuntu as a standalone workstation.  I don't have a LTSP setup.
<pranav_> oh is it
<juliux> morning
<pranav_> morning
<pranav_> may I know if you are one of the mentors for the GSOC
<pranav_> juliux: ?
<juliux> pranav_, no i am not a mentor;)
<pranav_> oh ok
<pranav_> may i know the nick of matthias Klose
<juliux> his nickname is doko
<juliux> you can find him in ubuntu-devel i think
<pranav_> oh thank you very much
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<pygi> well, hya :)
<ajmitch> hi pygi
<bimberi> hi pygi, ajmitch
<ajmitch> hey bimberi
<pygi> ho bimberi and ajmitch ... how is it going?
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> how are you?
<pygi> tired, otherwise fine
<ajmitch> :)
* ajmitch also
<bimberi> pygi: pretty good thanks.  helped a couple of people in here today
<ajmitch> too busy
<pygi> still playing with cd-recording =)
<bimberi> i've been putting TiVo recordings onto DVD
<bimberi> discovered a brilliant script "dvdwizard"
<pygi> I've been working on getting you ways to do that ;)
<bimberi> pygi: coolies :)
<pygi> (put data on DVD :P)
<cliebow_> ogra:boy this is a newb question..but im having a time getting feisty at 708 meg burned on a cd..
* jsgotangco actually found 800MB CD-Rs at the mall
<cliebow_> guess i may have yo go that route..or do a server install
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds odd to go just over size, not under :O
<bimberi> cliebow_: where's that iso?
<cliebow_> err..cdimage.ubuntu i think
<jsgotangco> well there's a report at the bottom of the download page to check if there are errors on the build
<cliebow_> its on my apple..just need to rebuild this rhel3 server..
<cliebow_> jsgotangco, looks like the durrent mage will make it..
<cliebow_> Balls
<cliebow_> jsgotangco, looks like the current image will make it..
<jsgotangco> heh
<ogra> hmm, thats ppc ? i need to look at it and probably drop some stuff there after RC
<cliebow_> ogra:sorry..that was i386..but i tried to burn it on an ibook
<ogra> hmm, i386 should be fine size wise
<ogra> at least the current one is
<cliebow_> todays looks fine..
<cliebow_> at 699
<ogra> feisty-server-i386.iso               11-Apr-2007 07:29  699M
<ogra> yeah
<cliebow_> the one i had was 708
<ogra> well, i dont check them every day :)
<cliebow_> whats wrong with you?
<ogra> so might be that there wqas a temporary glitch
<jsgotangco> lol
<cliebow_> 8~)
<knix_> cliebow_, you there?
<knix_> ogra, Im still having no luck with x11vnc.  Is this suppose to work out of the box?  To be able to see the desktops of the clients?
<ogra> no, its not
<ogra> we'll need documentation for it post release
<ogra> but i currently have no time for it
<knix_> I understand.
* ogra makes a note to mention it in the meeting tonight ... 
<knix_> I tried everywhere to find how to get it working
<cliebow_> knix_: i dont think i can help on the ubuntu side..but wanna meet me in #cliebow?
<ogra> you just need to run x11vnc with the right parameters on the client ...
<knix_> cliebow_, sure
<knix_> ogra, I got it lauched on the client, but no go on the server to see it
<ogra> have you tried with tsclient ?
<knix_> nada
<ogra> well, then something is wrong with your config ...
<ogra> i remember x11vnc needinbg a ton of options set right to work
<knix_> ie, x11vnc -display :0 -auth path/to/
<ogra> way more iirc
<knix_> ok, i will mess with it tomorrow.  ty
<ogra> check the manpage r online howtos
<ogra> err
<ogra> thin clients dont use :0
<knix_> :1?
<ogra> by defauklt its :6 i think ...
<ogra> ttynumber-1
<knix_> cool, ill keep hammering out google for the answer
<bddebian> Heya
<knix_> bddebian, hello
<bddebian> Hello knix_
<cberlo> Hey folks.  Just dropped 9 new thin clients onto my "massive" Edubuntu server (4GB, dual 1GHz cpu), and I'm having speed issues all of a sudden.  Authentication is done through ADS, so I think that's the issue, but any pointers on what I can tweak?
<cberlo> Okay, is anyone else using Active Directory as a source for client accounts?
<knix_> how do you get ADS to work with edubuntu?
<cberlo> knix_: Glad you asked.  :)  Basically, just set up samba and winbind to do the backend authentication.  Then, have PAM mkhomedir (can't recall the exact name at the moment) make home directories for the users on the fly.
<knix_> o wow, crazy stuff there
<knix_> ty
<cberlo> ...and you use wbinfo (from winbind) to find out user groups and such -- which is where the big slowdown for me is.
<knix_> gotcha
<cberlo> We have over 10,000 users in our ADS, and multitudes of groups.  So basically I need a way to cache all of this stuff locally so login is bearable.
<knix_> for real
<knix_> sorry I cant help
<cberlo> that's okay.  I'll get it sorted out -- with or without help.  Generally, with help is faster.  :)
<knix_> Is this for a school?
<cberlo> Yes.
<knix_> K-12?
<cberlo> Yes.
<knix_> how did you get it in there?
<cberlo> More on the 9-12 side.
<knix_> kk
<cberlo> Pilot program to try recycle older hardware
<knix_> very nice
<cberlo> Yeah, and up to now it's worked excellently -- but with only 4 users.  hehe
<knix_> ack
<cberlo> Jumping to 14 is showing strain.
<cberlo> ...but the plan has been for up to 60 users.
<cberlo> So this is an issue I need to figure out!
<knix_> on one server?
<cberlo> Yes.
<knix_> yeah, I think 4gb is good there.  what about network wise?  10-100m?
<cberlo> 100MB -- can move it to 1000 if necessary, but that's not where the backlog appears to be
<knix_> roger
<cberlo> FYI - 10 MB is a bit slow but usable for just a few clients -- more than just 3 or 4 and you get major lag.
<knix_> do you have x11vnc running on the clients, to be able to see the desktops from the server?  I hear ya
<cberlo> No.  Waiting for student-control-panel to support that.
<knix_> ok
<cliebowx> thin-client-manager is out in edubuntu
<cberlo> Would *love* that feature, but for now it's not essential -- we filter everything the kids can do with an edited menu, policies to eliminate the command line and squid to block sites we don't want them on.
<knix_> cliebowx, edgy?
<cliebowx> err feisty
<knix_> roger
<cberlo> cliebowx: Can't touch that yet.  Love to, but I *need* this to be stable.
<cberlo> cliebowx: But thin-client-manager allows shadowing of student desktops?
<cliebowx> cberlo yes
<cberlo> cliebowx: Awesome.  I'll have to set up a test server and play with that.  If I can get ADS to work right with that kind of setup, and have teachers able to snoop on the kids, that would make my boss very happy!
<cliebowx> we used ads for several years with our only prob being i had to restart winbind all the time
<knix_> cberlo, please dont mind me asking, but how did yo get involved with this?
<cberlo> I'm also looking at getting openMosix to work on the thin clients, if I can -- that would hopefully help things, too...
<cliebowx> hourly cron job
<cberlo> knix_:  which?  thin client, edubuntu, linux...?
<cliebowx> i dont think anyone has had much luck with that yet
<knix_> edubuntu in schools
<cberlo> knix_: started last June.  Pilot is ongoing, and so far has been good.  Also running a Pilot at a local college -- 30 clients there, edgy.
<cberlo> That one just started in January.
<knix_> this is something I am pushing toward where i work " a 9-12 votech hight school"  but I need to feel comfortable first with it
<knix_> wow
<knix_> do you consult or something?
<cberlo> cliebowx: So far, just hacked a Debian setup with LTSP 4.1 to use the openMosix kernel and tools -- haven't got client going yet.
<cberlo> knix_: No, just a Computer Tech here that is fanatical about Open Source.  :)
<cberlo> knix_: I *do* consult on the side, but there's not much call for it around where I live -- yet.
<cliebowx> cberlo:touch base with neuralis in #ltsp if you have a chaance
<knix_> wow, were all on the same boat.
<knix_> last ? I swear.
<cberlo> cliebowx: I'll do that!
<knix_> How did you get the "bobs" to give in and say ok for edubuntu etc...?
<cliebowx> jammcq and sbalneav are travelling to fisl today i think so it will be tomorrow before you see them there..they are heart and soul of the original ltsp
<cberlo> Well, my boss is a very good guy.  He's been keeping an eye on what I can do with Linux -- we've used Squid in the past to alleviate network traffic at High Schools, and as a DSL router at remote sites.  Biggest obstacles is the manager in one of the other departments.
<knix_> nice
<knix_> nice, dansguardian?
<cberlo> knix_: Nope.  Much simpler:  /etc/squid/squid-block.acl (filled with regexes of what they can't view).
<knix_> nice
<cberlo> In the squid.conf file, set a redirect url for anything in that file and you're done.
<knix_> crazy, no proxy?
<cberlo> Yeah, squid *is* the proxy.
<greg_g> morning
<knix_> my bad
<knix_> morn greg_g
<cberlo> And I set the firefox.cfg file so they can't get around that.
<cberlo> Morning, greg_g
<knix_> nice
<knix_> brb
<cliebowx> cberlo:suppose you are up against a samba issue?
<cliebowx> with wbinfo?
<cberlo> cliebowx: Yeah, that sounds about right -- technically not LTSP, is it?
<cliebowx> sure it is
<cliebowx> oh i see..
<cliebowx> from what i can see samba has had some issues lately
<cberlo> Oh no...  Hope a recent update didn't mess me up!
<cliebowx> but i am sure..anyone with some knowledge would pitch in
<cberlo> Well, I'll have to do a bit of googling around and see what I can bring up.  For now, I need to move my "office" to another classroom and fix another issue.  Thanks for the input!
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<pygi> highvoltage still holds his op :)
<knix_> dang, i missed him
<juliux> hi highvoltage
<knix_> pygi, its been while
<knix_> a*
<pygi> knix_, hm?? :)
<highvoltage> hi pygi and juliux!
<knix_> we havent talked in a while.  my other nick is stormchas3r
<highvoltage> juliux: howzit going?
<juliux> highvoltage, bad bad bad
<pygi> knix_, ah! :P
<pygi> hm, jsgotangco ... long time no see :)
<pygi> hi highvoltage :)
<juliux> highvoltage, i have to write an examen a second time next week
<knix_> pygi, do you know how to get x11vnc working on the client side?
<jsgotangco> pygi: hey dude!
<juliux> highvoltage, by my first try i needed one more point to pass the examen
<jsgotangco> how is the legendary pygi doing?
<ogra> jsgotangco, what would you expect from him ... ?
<ogra> indeed he's nagging everybody about SoC :P
<ogra> ;)
<pygi> jsgotangco, I'm not legendary :P
<pygi> + I didn't mention SoC, ergh!
<jsgotangco> ahh its that time of the year
<ogra> heh
<pygi> I shall be quiet then :(
<pygi> jsgotangco, how are you?
<pygi> knix_, I don't know much =)
<knix_> no prob, jw
<highvoltage> juliux: ouch!
<juliux> highvoltage, and the examen is on feisty release day;)
<jsgotangco> pygi: not bad, just busy trying to make a living
<pygi> jsgotangco, I hear you :-/
<highvoltage> juliux: I'm sure you'll make it, needing just one more point than last time ;)
<jsgotangco> while i watch the world change
<juliux> highvoltage, i am also sure that i will make it, but it is a bullsh**** date, i want to test feisty not to learn for an examen
<pygi> juliux, look, I had and have tons of exams :P
<ogra> jsgotangco, "trying to make a living while watching the world change" ? you mean you live from ordered pizza watching tv ???
<pygi> And I'm still quiet, tho I failed most of them :P
<juliux> pygi, i write 4 in february;)
<pygi> juliux, just 4? :P
<juliux> pygi, yes;)
<jsgotangco> ogra: partly yes?
<juliux> pygi, in june i will have around 6 or 7
<ogra> :)
<pygi> juliux, well, around 13 here in june :P
<pygi> tho I gotta go to London next month, and probably birmingham (ergh, spelling) in July :)
<jsgotangco> ogra: its not really a good time for me lately though but its alright
<juliux> pygi, what are you studying?
<pygi> juliux, informatics and organization :P
<juliux> pygi, sound similir to information managment;)
<juliux> similar
<pygi> knix_, what exactly is not working with x11vnc? :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, meh ...
<ogra> jsgotangco, are you coming to UES ?
<knix_> pygi, one sec
<jsgotangco> ogra: i wish :-)
<jsgotangco> ogra: i never really did anything for feisty to be UES worthy anyhow
<knix_> pygi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406220&highlight=edubuntu
<ogra> UES is for feisty+1 :P
<ogra> feisty is over ...
<jsgotangco> yeah I dunno, its not really my time lately
<jsgotangco> i can only help test isos for now
<ogra> thats already a major thing ... you know that ...
<greg_g> can testing livecds but not installing help with devel?
<greg_g> if so, I can do that ;)
<ogra> livecd tests help as well indeed :)
<ogra> https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/
<ogra> there we log the results now
<jsgotangco> are we getting DVD for edubuntu now
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20070411/
<ogra> its currently mirroring
<jsgotangco> ill grab the am64
<ogra> not sure the size is right
<jsgotangco> ahh
<ogra> still waiting to see its not oversized
<jsgotangco> what's Edubuntu upgrade?
<ogra> edgy->feisty
<jsgotangco> right that's interesting
<ogra> gah
<ogra> amd64 4.4G
<pygi> :-/
<pygi> it needs to be 4.3?
<pygi> cbx33, hello pete!
<cbx33> hey pygi
<juliux> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hey juliux
<juliux> cbx33, did you have on your todo list the point change the icon of edubuntu-school-support group?
<juliux> ;)
<cbx33> yes i did
<cbx33> I'm so sorry juliux
<juliux> good;)
<juliux> cbx33, and pls approve rockprinzess for this group, she makes a great job in vienna
<jsgotangco> ogra: great, we're like 1 DVD disc of Etch now hehe
<jsgotangco> probably in 2 years we'll eclipse the 3 DVDs of Debian
<cbx33> juliux, who are you on there?
<juliux> cbx33, sorry?
<cbx33> what's your full name?
<cbx33> as on LP?
<juliux> cbx33, juliusbloch
<cbx33> Tehre you go
<cbx33> I maed you an administrator
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will change the icon then you can make am a normal user back;)
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> I'm not taking it back
<cbx33> ;)
<rockprincess> 'lo everyone! :)
<cbx33> I want you as an admin
<cbx33> yo yo yo rockprincess
<rockprincess> cbx33: pete, thanks for approving me ;)
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> wow taht was quick
<rockprincess> cbx33: hihi i'm always on the quicky front :)
<juliux> cbx33, ok
<juliux> cbx33, crap the changed the size of the icon from 16x16 pixel to 14x14pixel
<cbx33> heheh
<juliux> yeah know we have a edubuntu icon
<knix_> we?
<juliux> edubuntu-school-support team in launchpad;)
<knix_> neeeeeice
<juliux> https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-school-support cbx33 i also change the logo in the left corner
<cbx33> awesome
<cbx33> what baout a big one?
<juliux> i also can make a big one for the right side
<cbx33> yes pelase
<juliux> cbx33, done
<cbx33> awesome
<cbx33> dude you rock
<pygi> =)
<juliux> cbx33, i will upload the svg file of the logo to the wiki side so everybody can use it
<cbx33> cool
<cliebowx> you guys All rck
<juliux> cbx33, but not for tommorow;) i have a inviation for a dinner today;)
<cbx33> ooooh
<juliux> a company wants to know more about ubuntu,edubuntu and linux distributions;)
<cliebowx> ogra:fwiw this i386 feisty iso failed..perhaps an unconfigured interface..
<cliebowx> i d/l ed current iso
<ogra> define failed
<cliebowx> ltsp-server piece failed..so i chose the next step
<cliebowx> just rebooting to see what i have
<ogra> what did it say ?
<ogra> any error message ?
<cliebowx> just ltsp-server install failed
<cliebowx> then on the next step an error about unconfigured interface for dhcp=derver
<ogra> i'd like to see the /var/log/installer/syslog from that install
<cliebowx> ok..be a sec
<ogra> its 0700 root, you need to make it world readable ...
<cliebowx> k
<cliebowx> having trouble getting in..be a minute
<cliebowx> ogra:pasted #ltsp
<ogra> yep, saw it
<ogra> cliebow_, bad CD i guess
<ogra> or you burned it to fast
<ogra> Apr 11 12:10:20 in-target: Ign file: feisty/restricted Packages
<ogra> Apr 11 12:10:23 in-target: Failed to fetch file:///cdrom/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<ogra> Apr 11 12:10:23 in-target: Fetched 24.5kB in 2s (8204B/s)
<ogra> is the error your install broke on ...
<ogra> but given that you already installed the complete system from the same CD with the same md5sum before the ltsp installer runs there must be something worng with reading it
<cliebow__> k..figures
<rockprincess> l,dm m ,+
<rockprincess> 0p+
<rockprincess> u 890huiomghplkj hjikp
<rockprincess> ooops ;) lol
<ogra> kitty kitty kitty
* greg_g is waiting for the edubuntu dvd to finish downloading, then I will test Edubuntu DVD, Edubuntu CD, and Kubuntu CD 
<LaserJock> ogra: got a sec for SoC?
<ogra> got socks ?
<ogra> :)
<ogra> sure
<ogra> i'm pondering to mentor the webgui stuff ... even i find it totally pointelss to have one, the spec was awesome ...
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> ogra: did you get my email?
<ogra> oh, right that was one of the hundret with SoC in the subject ...
* ogra looks it up
<ogra> fine with me :)
<ogra> if we dont find someone for the webapp i'll take it nd we're set with mentoring
<LaserJock> ogra: ok, there weren't any other "we've got to have this" apps?
<ogra> the only "we've got to have" apps i see was the parental control nobody applied for ... all others are nice to have imho but not essential
<LaserJock> does parental control = willowng or more?
<ogra> willowng is only a webcontent filter ... parental control goes way further
<LaserJock> would that include things like lockdown?
<ogra> right
<ogra> its a concept that involves the whole system ...
<LaserJock> probably usage timers
<ogra> for that SoC i would have been fine with a survey where to change what and a minimal app that includes settings for the low hanging fruit
<ogra> yes, usage timers as well
<LaserJock> yeah, that would be good indeed
<ogra> we'll get it at some point
<ogra> i wont stop bringin it up and some day a enthusiastic programmer will come ... i'm sure :)
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> most, if not all, of the apps were more upstream (brand new app)
<OgMaciel> hi... anyone can point me to some documentation on running schooltool?
<ogra> i dont care ... we're upstream for ltsp as well ...
<ogra> OgMaciel, hmm, only schooltool.org afaik
<cbx33> hey ogra LaserJock
<ogra> they should have some docs
<ogra>  hi cbx33
<cbx33> it's been a while dude ;)
<LaserJock> hi Pete
<cbx33> fancy seeing you here LaserJock
<LaserJock> *cough*
* cbx33 glares at LaserJock 
<OgMaciel> hey ogra
* OgMaciel is packaging it and would like to know more about the internals
<ogra> OgMaciel, packaging it ? how ?
<ogra> we have a package
<OgMaciel> ogra: not for (x)buntu
<ogra> sure
<ogra> its in the repo
<OgMaciel> ogra: I meant, I'm not packaging it for Ubuntu
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~$ apt-cache madison schooltool
<ogra> schooltool | 0.11.4-1ubuntu4 | http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<ogra> schooltool | 0.11.4-3ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
<ogra> ah, ok
<OgMaciel> ogra: I need to know how to actually lunch it
<ogra> ah, ok
<ogra> i think there is an install howto on the site anywhere
<OgMaciel> hummmm
* OgMaciel checks the wiki
<ogra> and there should be instructions in the tarball as well i guess
<OgMaciel> http://source.schooltool.org/svn/branches/schooltool-0.11.x/README.txt
<OgMaciel> thanks ogra
<ogra> yeah :)
<cliebow__> any slapd gys here..i have apermiosson denied writing to slapd.args..perms look fine
<greg_g> any specific tests you want me to do when I run the edubuntu live cd and dvd??
<ogra> install it and use it ...
<ogra> or for live just use it ...
<ogra> if you note breakage, file a bug
<greg_g> yeah, can't install at this time
<ogra> thats fine ...
<ogra> try browsing some webpages ... use the apps and look if you find weird stuff
<greg_g> will do
<greg_g> ok, be back later
* greg_g goes off to test some livecds
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<pygi> well, do I see RichEd, HedgeMage and willvdl here =)
<RichEd> hey pygi, HedgeMage , willvdl
<pygi> long time no see =)
* HedgeMage peeks in
<RichEd> busy busy ... etc.
<HedgeMage> what he said
* HedgeMage points at RichEd 
* RichEd ducks to avoid the sharp point
<pygi> :)
<willvdl> pygi, yes you do. back after a month's absence
<pygi> willvdl, "yes I do" ? what's with me ? :P
<pygi> ah, see :P
<pygi> well, I couldn't see you for a year or so since I wasn't here :p
<pygi> so wouldn't know what to say :)
<willvdl> see, exactly :P
<willvdl> you did alright
<willvdl> ======= Edubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 13 minutes =====
<pygi> willvdl, I did alright with what? :)
<pygi> hm, pretty, meeting :P
<LaserJock> woah, I forgot about the meeting
<LaserJock> good thing I poked my head in
<pygi> LaserJock, I see you are blaming stuff on me again :P
<pygi> (on the planet)
<LaserJock> pygi: hehe
<pygi> LaserJock, that's evil from you ;)
<LaserJock> me? evil? :-)
<LaserJock> o:-)
<willvdl> ======= Edubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes =====
<willvdl> LaserJock, hey there
<LaserJock> hi willvdl
<willvdl> ======= Edubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 1 minute =====
<willvdl> ======= Edubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now? =====
<greg_g> well, the livecds went well
<greg_g> adding info to the stgraber iso testing site
<ogra> thanks ! :)
<ogra> i386 server and serveraddon seem fine as well
<greg_g> right on
<greg_g> I wish I could help out more, but can't install right now
<LaserJock> willvdl: I'm glad to see that doc spec for UES. I hope I can get in on that :-)
<willvdl> rightous
<ogra> LaserJock: did you see my pm answer ?
<LaserJock> ogra: no :(
<ogra> we talked on the phone
<willvdl> ogra, hey. long time no see
<ogra> so you want the webfrontend stuff ?
<willvdl> pygi, ping
<pygi> willvdl, I listen
<ogra> oh, crap we have a meeting today, right ?
<pygi> ogra, done already
* ogra totally missed that during CD testing
<LaserJock> ogra: I guess so. I'm not great with LTSP stuff, but in general I don't mind
<ogra> pygi: thats not possible ... less than 1h ?
<LaserJock> well, you weren't there
<RichEd> willvdl ran a short sweet meeting
<ogra> LaserJock: ah, so its my fault ?
<pygi> ogra, yup
<pygi> (not fault, less then one hour :P)
<ogra> good to know ... i will only attend every second onwe then :P
<LaserJock> ogra: I didn't see any other apps that I fell in love with so ...
<LaserJock> might as well
<ogra> LaserJock: it is no ltsp stuff at all ... all ltsp related things he needs to do are reachable through python-tcm
<LaserJock> I just hope I can do it justice
<LaserJock> ah, so it really should be just a web frontend
<ogra> the main focus will be to take the existing frontend, rip out the gtk stuff, put in html/CSS instead and make that whole thing respond to a network port
<LaserJock> mhm
<ogra> if you call student-control-panel --web or something, it starts to listen on port XYZ for http requests ... if it sees a GET it sends html ...
<ogra> similar to beagle in webserver mode
<LaserJock> yep, makes sense
<ogra> preferably he should use existing webserving suff for python ... urllib2 or so
<ogra> we dont want a webserver involved and he shouldnt write one :)
<LaserJock> right
<ogra> as a goodie it should be possible to switch off headers of the html output ...
<ogra> this way you can merge multiple of these frontends in a summary page ;)
<LaserJock> that would be nifty
<ogra> i dint think the vnc stuff via web is doable ...
<ogra> *dont
<ogra> but i like to be proven wrong here ;)
<LaserJock> I can't imagine that working all that well
<LaserJock> but once the initial web interface is set up I'm sure there are cool things that one can think of doing
<LaserJock> ogra: is your nick not identified?
<ogra> likely
<ogra> even though i gave gaim the pw
<ogra> i'm working from a freh install here ... no personal data around :)
<ogra> *fresh
<LaserJock> ok, so to test all that stuff I'll need a working LTSP setup? to test TCM
<LaserJock> can I do that via vmware?
<ogra> apparently
<ogra> i never did it though, but some people do
<stgraber> LaserJock: I usually use VMWare for LTSP testing, it works just fine for that
<LaserJock> stgraber: how do you set it up?
* ogra goes for more testing ... 
<ogra> amd64, here we go
<LaserJock> like is the client in vmware?
<LaserJock> or the server?
<stgraber> LaserJock: Everything in VMWare
<stgraber> LaserJock: Server and client in vmware, using the host-only network
<LaserJock> with an existing DHCP server on the "outside"?
<stgraber> I've set up two network interfaces on the server, one bridged to my real network card and the other being the host-only network
<stgraber> then created 2-3 clients with only the host-only network
<stgraber> then it's virtually the same setup as WAN on a port of the server and a LAN on then other
<LaserJock> ok, cool
* pygi announces hopefully to be python-libburn/python-libisofs hackfest :P
#edubuntu 2007-04-12
<swilladoe> hello room
<cliebow> ello
<HedgeMage> wow, quiet in here tonight
<swilladoe> yes it is..anybody still awake?
<HedgeMage> kind of
* bimberi waves
<HedgeMage> hi bimberi
<bimberi> hi HedgeMage, hope you're well
<HedgeMage> yep
<greg_g> ello
<Lameiro> hey! i got accepted!
<positro1> for which project?
<Lameiro> coon
<positro1> nooo I applied for that one
<positro1> haha, good job :)
<Lameiro> hehhe :) but i still havent good google confirmation e-mail
<Lameiro> haven got
<Lameiro> but the web app says accepted
<positro1> yeah I see it
<greg_g> coon?  now, I don't know, but does that follow the Ubuntu CoC??
<greg_g> ;)
<pygi> hi folks
<ajmitch> hello pygi
<pygi> hi ajmitch
<pygi> how is it going?
<ajmitch> good, just home from work
<ajmitch> I see soc apps have been chosen, congrats
<pygi> thanks ^_^
<ajmitch> only 1 soc project which has some overlap with what I'm doing :)
<ajmitch> but doko knows about that & will probably make sure that there's no duplication
<pygi> ajmitch, what project is that?
<ajmitch> ldap out of the box
<pygi> aha
<ajmitch> the description reads as an FDS config util
<pygi> and doko is mentor?
<ajmitch> yep
<pygi> k
<ajmitch> so I'll coordinate with him & the student :)
<pygi> I need to coordinate with much more people :P
<ajmitch> pygi: so your soc project is basically pimping your existing code as much as possible? ;)
<pygi> lol =)
<pygi> ajmitch, ^_^
<juliux> good morning
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<pygi> highvoltage, :)
<highvoltage> hi mr py
<pygi> ergh, why are you calling me "mr" ? :P
<highvoltage> why are you sticking your tongue out at me!
<pygi> highvoltage, you're evil!
<pygi> if ($user == "highvoltage") libburn_stop_working;
<rockprincess> hello everyone! :)
<RichEd> hi rockprincess
<rockprincess> can i somehow upgrade edubuntu edgy to kde 3.5.6 , i think it currently uses 3.5.5
<rockprincess> hello RichEd!
<rockprincess> because the author of ktouch wrote a patch for me, and it seems to work only on kde 3.5.6 or above...
<RichEd> hi ogra ... i see you managed to connect
<ogra___> well, not really
<ogra___> i cnat get my real nick
<ogra___> *cabt
<ogra___> *grr
<RichEd> rockprincess just asked: rockprincess> can i somehow upgrade edubuntu edgy to kde 3.5.6 , i think it currently uses 3.5.5
* RichEd gives ogra's keyboard a tap
<ogra___> phew, thats  a question for #kubuntu i guess
<rockprincess> ogra: i managed to upgrade my kubuntu machine to kde 3.5.6 quite easily (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php) but will it work like that on edubuntu too?
<rockprincess> just putting one of the links into my sources and let it upgrade?!
<ogra> do we have any amd64 testers here ?
<ogra> heh, feisty+1 is gutsy gibbon
<juliux> ogra, did you need a amd64 tester?
<pygi> juliux, yup :)
<ogra> juliux, yes
<ogra> juliux, specifically an server or DVD tester
<juliux> ogra, i will ask around if somebody has an amd64
<ogra> good
<ogra> i need someone to test bug 105642 and bug 105828
<ubotu> Malone bug 105642 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel panic starting edubuntu dvd in live mode without vesafb" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105642
<ubotu> Malone bug 105828 in Ubuntu "wrong keyboard layout after LTSP chroot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105828
<juliux> ogra, ask pitt he has an amd64
<juliux> pitti
<ogra> juliux, nah, he's busy with ubuntu testing
<ogra> i asked doko, but he discovere43d all these weird things i cant reproduce with the CD
<juliux> is this only happend on amd64?
<ajmitch> hey jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> g'day ajmitch
<pygi> ^_^
<ogra> jsgotangco, !
<ogra> <ogra> do we have any amd64 testers here ?
<jsgotangco> hello fellow gibbons!
<ogra> <ogra> i need someone to test bug 105642 and bug 105828
<ubotu> Malone bug 105642 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel panic starting edubuntu dvd in live mode without vesafb" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105642
<jsgotangco> ogra: well let me grab the RC first
<ubotu> Malone bug 105828 in Ubuntu "wrong keyboard layout after LTSP chroot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105828
<jsgotangco> dvd hahaha...
<jsgotangco> let's see how fast my "broadband" is now
<ogra> heh
<jsgotangco> the dvd is a combo of install, live and the applications disc?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> and the supported seed
<jsgotangco> ok this is what you need to be tested right?
<rockprincess> hello all!
* rockprincess has an amd64 at school
<jsgotangco> rockprincess: if you have a fast connection, you can try grabbing the DVD
* jsgotangco broadband in his country isn't exactly that speedy enough
<rockprincess> jsgotangco: it's an install dvd, is it?!
<jsgotangco> rockprincess: DVDs are combinations of live, install and add-on
<jsgotangco> ogra: where's the link?
<rockprincess> jsgotangco: cool
<jsgotangco> ogra: would "current" be ok
<jsgotangco> ahh this looks like RC
<ogra> jsgotangco, not sure there were rebuilds ... if current points to 20070411
<jsgotangco> yeah im grabbing 11
<ogra> its better to use the timestamped one, current will change if we do a rebuild ...
<ogra> so if you are in the middle of a sync while we do that, it will break
<jsgotangco> lol this would take 6 hours on my side
<jsgotangco> ok gotcha
<jsgotangco> ogra: dude I don't have a german keyboard
<ogra> why is that ?
<ogra> :P
<ogra> but you have a non english one, dont you ?
<jsgotangco> i only have en_uk and en_us
<ogra> hm
<ogra> that wont help
<jsgotangco> i have a laptop with korean keyboard though but 386
<ogra> well, you could use korean as install language and just pick a wrong keyboard
<ogra> and after install check that its still the same wrong one :)
<jsgotangco> ahh right
<rockprincess> hmm what needs to be tested?
<ogra>  bug 105642 and bug 105828
<ubotu> Malone bug 105642 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel panic starting edubuntu dvd in live mode without vesafb" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105642
<ubotu> Malone bug 105828 in Ubuntu "wrong keyboard layout after LTSP chroot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105828
<SiCk> does anyone have any ideas on why my thin-clients after a successful boot, when restarted get a dhcp address, but get a problem leaving me at a b asic shell, then another restart after that, the dhcp3-server doesnt give an address at all, even though it's told to be static through MAC address...
<ogra> SiCk, msells like you have a second dhcp server in the net somewhere
<SiCk> nope, they're connected to each other through crossover so that doesnt happen
<ogra> are you on feisty ?
<SiCk> edgy
<ogra> hmm
<SiCk> getting towards my wits end!
<SiCk> haha
<ogra> i havent seen or heard of such a thing yet
<SiCk> is it worth an upgrade to feisty? , does it have updated dhcp or anything?
<SiCk> the other thing after the problems with the thin clients have occured, running /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart takes forever
<rockprincess> jsgotangco: ahhhh shit, i just realized i can't test the dvd, because i still haven't got a dvd-rom drive
<jsgotangco> :D
<SiCk> even when it does complete, it still doesnt give an address out
<SiCk> back in 30, suggestions welcome from anyone! haha thanks again ogra.
<jsgotangco> interesting sched for gutsy
<jsgotangco> ogra: if today's build is published, that means its ok to sync now or wait for announcement in -devel?
<ogra> right
<jsgotangco> which?
<ogra> as soon as you see it on the website
<jsgotangco> ahh so its built
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i havent looked yet
<jsgotangco> its there
<jsgotangco> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20070412/
<ogra> (my system is hradlocking all the time here
<ogra> thats the CD
<jsgotangco> yeah i mean the CD
<jsgotangco> the DVD is not yet published
<ogra> right
<SiCk> wahey, i've returned.
<SiCk> ogra, i've just had an idea too... do you reckon it could be a dhcpd.conf misconfiguration?
<SiCk> ( re: the problem i was having earlier )
<ogra> probably
<ogra> paste your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to a pastebot and lets have a look together
<SiCk> pastebot?
<SiCk> :\
<ogra> paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<jsgotangco> try pastebin
<SiCk> ooh, handy.
<SiCk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15206/
<SiCk> that's an old-ish one.. the most recent has the device getting a static IP
<SiCk> hasnt changed anything though
<ogra> looks fine to me ...
<SiCk> the only thing i can see that might make a difference is the absence of default-lease-time etc?
<ogra> nah
<ogra> that shouldnt have any effect
<SiCk> was hoping you wouldnt say that.. haha
<SiCk> the only problem i'd have mirgrating to feisty is the custom kernel you got someone to make for me a few months back
<SiCk> its the only way my clients will boot because of the via eden processor in them :/
<ogra> just create a fresh feisty chroot parallel to the old one and check if the new kernel probably fixes that ;)
<ogra> ltsp-build-client has the --chroot paramerter ... see  ltsp-build-client --extra-help
<SiCk> think it might be easier for me to install fesity on the server too... not too bright with ltsp-build-client yet! :/
<SiCk> well, changing images etc.
<cliebow_> locate java'
<ogra> java: not found
<ogra> bad luck,we didnt install java in this channel :P
<jsgotangco> lol
<ogra> and probably there is no apostrophe in the package anme either ;)
<ogra> *name
<jsgotangco> ogra: can you give me something easier like "not trying to grab the latest DVD image" lol
<cliebow_> ogra: that is my password
<cliebow_> wrong keyboard again
<ogra> ouch, change it to ruby now or something :)
<ogra> or perl :)
<SiCk> ogra, where would i get the feisty images to create this parallel chroot for the thin-client?
<ogra> hmm, wait, you wont be able to in edgy ...
<ogra> ltsp-build-client is only able to build backwards edgy->dapper_chroot ...
<ogra> sorry that was a wrong hint
<ogra> but you could try out the feisty tarball from ltsp.org for a test ...
<ogra> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/DownLoads#DownloadTarball
<cliebow_> ogra: any bell or beep i can add in rc.local to know a headless server booted ok?
<cliebow_> honk
<cliebow_> quack
<SiCk> i'll see if i can manage that then
<SiCk> ( moo )
<ogra> aplay /usr/share/sounds/something.wav ?
<cliebow_> moo works too
<cliebow_> k
<ogra> thats what gdm uses to play the drum sound
<ogra> (indeed that needs a souncard ... else just echo -n "\a" or so)
<cliebow_> without a heh
<ogra> moo is reserved for apt-get moo :)
<cliebow_> i tried to rob my smoothwall of its sound without success
<SiCk> apt-get install moo
<ogra> not install
<ogra> apt-get moo
<SiCk> apt-get install field
<ogra> moo is the command ;)
<SiCk> cd /field/
<SiCk> :D
<SiCk> apt-get install cow
<cliebow_> ogra: you are scaring me
<ogra> heh
<SimonAnibal> cliebow Why? He's just being helpful
<cliebow_> guess i need to do a little hacking at it..
<cliebow_> he Knows i will try those commands 8~)
<SimonAnibal> cliebow_: don't tell me you've been using "install" this whole time?
<cliebow_> usually insall
<SiCk> that's the mistake i've been making
<SimonAnibal> cliebow_: "moo" is much better
<ogra> is there a package moo ?
<SiCk> apt-moo install xxx
<cliebow_> omg..
<SiCk> no moo.
<ogra> moo
<SimonAnibal> nono, apt-get moo *packagename*
<cliebow_> in hawaii it is apt-get install moo-moo
<SiCk> has anyone noticed the extreme amount of crap we're talking?
<ogra> its pre-release time ...
<ogra> thats normal :)
<SimonAnibal> *shrug* file a bug ;-)
* willvdl blinks
<willvdl> damn these alteregos
<jsgotangco> hi!
* jsgotangco wonders why some commercial distros have fast servers
<juliux> hi willvdl
<willvdl> hi juliux
<SiCk> ogra: im a bit confused on installing this tarball :S
<ogra> untar it to /opt/ltsp ... run ltsp-update-kernels and point to it in your dhcpd.conf
<ogra> then boot a client :)
<SiCk> ah, okay.. i thought that was too easy actually... so i didnt do it! :/
<SiCk> haha
<ogra> oh, and ltsp-update-sshkeys if you wnt to log in :)
<SiCk> logging in is handy :)
<ogra> well, you look for a kernel bug :)
<ogra> so i didnt know if you want to log in at all :)
<SiCk> good point :P
<SiCk> you're too smart for your own good ogra. ;)
<ogra> heh
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<bddebian> Heya
<SiCk> ogra: on feisty, it still does it :( though it booted the second time, the third time, the DHCP server isnt even responding
<SiCk> and even after it being called in the hard-set IP, FIDS001, it was called biglap ? that's something i can get around later though... the fact that the dhcp server isnt even responding is a bit worrying!
<willvdl> RichEd, ping
<kmyst> Hi, anybody know much about booting thin clients and dhcpd.conf?
<ogra> just ask your question :)
<kmyst> ok basically I can't use pxlinux.0 and go that route, so the filename directive in dhcpd.conf is the bzImage for the clients...however i need to append root=/dev/nfs rw ip=dhcp and I am at a loss on how to accomplis that
<ogra> nothing of that should be needed with 2.6 kernels anymore
<ogra> how do you boot if not via PXE ? etherboot with floppy ? or etherboot with bootrom of the card
<kmyst> with a bootrom
<kmyst> er wait i'll be back..sorry meeting
<SiCk> ogra, where would i find the cd live/install version of edubuntu feisty?
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/ <-server CD
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/
<ogra> live ^^
<kmyst> Hi, anybody know how to boot thin clients without using pxelinux?  I can't figure out how to append kernel options in dhcpd.conf
<`mitch`> hello guys, do edubuntu have support for a "computer science" classes? like having a C++, asm, java ide and anything more?
<jsgotangco> `mitch`: this is actually on the radar for the next version
<jsgotangco> the toolchains are there, but not installed for sure
<`mitch`> wow, how nice.. i was expecting to have that feature.. i'd probably wait for the next release
<`mitch`> itwas probably hard migrating students to use console apps doing programming
<kmyst> hi guys, anybody know dhcpd.conf and booting thin clients?
<cbx33> `mitch`, a GSoC project this year maybe be a testing system for python
<cbx33> so people can learn python
<cbx33> but it's not confirmed yet
<rockprincess> cbx33: pete, i heard your GCoS project was accepted?! :D
<cliebow_> cbx33: count me interested..
<`mitch`> any information in this gsoc?
<LaserJock> `mitch`: what are you looking for?
<`mitch`> i dunno.. some *more* info about gsoc...
<tsurc> any one know if i'm likely to need and special tweaking for edubuntu-feisty and some HP t5725 we've just picked up.
<tsurc> I'd love to really get the best out of them, like graphics.. sound.. ?Local printer support?
<LaserJock> `mitch`: you're talking about Google Summer of Code?
<juliux> ogra, rockprincess has an amd64
<ogra> juliux, i already got some feedback, seems its doko only who has these probs
<juliux> ogra, ah ok
<ogra> indeed any additional proof would be fine :)
<rockprincess> ogra: shall i test the amd64 dvd version?
<ogra> if you have the spare time and ressources, indeed :)
<rockprincess> i need to download this at night....my flat mates are complaining about the bandwidth....
<ogra> heh, yeah i can imagine
<cbx33> rockprincess, has it been accepted?
<rockprincess> cbx33: may i forward you an email?!
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> i spoke spoke to my student
<cbx33> he's rather excited
<rockprincess> cbx33: cool, what email address shall i forward it to?
<juliux> ogra, do you know why there are no jigdo files for the desktop/live isos?
<cbx33> petesavage@ubuntu.com
<ogra> juliux, nope
<juliux> ogra, who should i ask? or should i open a bug report?
<rockprincess> cbx33: pete, it's on its way ;)
<cbx33> cool cool
<rockprincess> cbx33: when will this kick off?
<cbx33> that one is being mentored by a schooltool mentor
<rockprincess> i see
<rockprincess> i thought it was your project (as a mentor), though?!
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> initially the guy who I am mentoring came up with it
<cbx33> but there was a lot of controversy about how it would be done
<cbx33> so he came up with another project idea
<cbx33> and we ended up doing that instead
<ere> anyone using edubuntu/ubuntu for thick clients? how would you set up such a solution?
<Burgwork> ere: just install it in workstation mode
<ogra> ere, install the normal edubuntu server, install ubuntu-desktop in the ltsp chroot, set up network authentication and pam home mounting in the client and you are done ...
<ogra> oh and indeed you need to have the network auth stuff running on the server as well
<ogra> Burgwork, what would he gain by installing in workstation mode ? he would need to set up ltsp manually then ...
<Burgwork> ogra: he wasked about them
<ogra> no he asked about thick clients :)
<Burgwork> right
<ogra> which is an ltsp term
<Burgwork> which I wasn't certain if that code was production ready yet
<ogra> it isnt
<Burgwork> right
<ogra> because we have no way t automatically set up network auth yet
<Burgwork> ah
<Burgwork> but the rest is?
<ogra> but apart from that it was always ready :)
<ogra> you could *do* that since breezy
<Burgwork> well, we can chat about network stuff in sevilla
<ogra> it just needs beefy clients ... but its a charm to only maintain an iamge ...
<Burgwork> I and ajmitch will be there
<ogra> yeah
<Burgwork> or, we can kick ajmitch's ass to get it working :)
<ogra> imagine to have one "golden workstation" for a 1000 computer setup ... it mounts the client image in rw mode and every change you make to it will immediately be available to everyone
<ogra> btw, this kind of setup puts nearly no load on the server
<ogra> you *can* actually run 1000 clients with a standard $699 server
<ogra> but your clients will be as expensive :)
<ogra> i really look forward to having network auth ready i'm eager to implement it like above
<ogra> (since breezy already)
* pygi also think we should get iscsi libburn support =)
<ogra> its the thing that redhat never managed to finish ... (stateless linux)
<ogra> but in a way better implementation :)
<ajmitch> Burgwork: sorry? :)
<ogra> ajmitch, Burgwork was saying he will pay you a spanish beer bounty if you finish network auth in sevilla
<ogra> ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ogra> he just expressed it differntly
<ajmitch> well I'll be getting into seville at about 11pm on the saturday, so I'll be needing a drink or 4 :)
<ogra> heh
<ajmitch> oh good, the itinerary has changed
* ajmitch was going to be leaving at 7am the following saturday
<ogra> phew
<ajmitch> now it's after lunch :)
<ajmitch> enough time to recover from the night before
<Burgwork> ogra: if I made more, I would pay you to do it
<Burgwork> ajmitch, rather
<ajmitch> Burgwork: you'd pay him to kick my ass?
<ogra> haha
<ajmitch> I have been hacking on authtool quite a bit this week, fwiw
<Burgwork> even better
<Burgwork> excellent
* ogra has written a new ldm over easter :)
<ajmitch> the nice small one?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> as fast as gdm now ...
<ogra> and in C istead of python ...
<Burgwork> so, there going to be a Free Edubuntu as well, ogra?
<ogra> free edubuntu ?
<Burgwork> ala gnewsense
<ogra> no idea
<Burgwork> yankin your chain :)
<ogra> i'm busy enough with the current one :)
<cliebow_> any wat to rm a folder that wont go away with rm?
<ogra> rm --harder ?
<ogra> (joking)
<cliebow_> you yanking my chainds agaon
<ajmitch> so cold here today, I need some warm spanish weather..
<cliebow_> hehe . mv the fool thing to /tmp..see what happens 8~)
<cliebow_> brb
<cliebow_> thast killed the little barstid
<cliebow_> booking for home..get some wood in before it snows..
<cbx33> ogra, great work
<ajmitch> hey cbx33
<cbx33> hi ajmitch
<pygi> cbx33, ^_^
<cbx33> hey pygi
<cbx33> congrats pygi
<pygi> cbx33, on what?
* pygi wonders
<cbx33> GSoC
<pygi> ah, thanks :)
<tovella> i hope to use edubuntu do offer some instructional help so people at a local community center.   sound is working well on thin clients, but not from streaming sources like youtube.  any ideas?
<tovella> / #ltsp
<ere_> tovella: you may want a half thick solution where /usr/ and other filesystems are mounted on the clients from a filesystem on a server
<ogra> that wont solve the sound output :)
<ogra> tovella, which release ?
<tovella> ogra: feisty
<ogra> hmm ... that should work out of the box, strange ...
<ogra> when did you install it ? in early development pulseaudio and pulseaudio-esound-compat was installed on the server which is wrong ...
<ogra> might be that they are hogging something
<tovella> ogra: let me go check the CD... it might have been from herd5.
<ogra> no, just check if you have pulseaudio running :)
<ogra> it should only run on the client ...
<tovella> ...yeah, the CD i have is herd5.  it appears that pulse is only running on the client.
<ogra> hmmkay
<ogra> i know it worked when i tested it with a flash site with sound ... but thats some weeks ago ...
<ogra> i have to test some isos anyway the next 48h ... i'll check again what might be wrong there ...
<ogra> sorry but i cant come up with an immediate solution atm ...
<ogra> i assume you use the ubuntu flashplugin package ?
<tovella> the flashplugin-nonfree (with ubuntu-restricted-extras).
<ogra> ok
<tovella> ok.  i'll keep doing my updates and try again in a few days.
<tovella> thanks.
<pygi> swfdec ^_^
<ogra> i'll dig there then ... thanks for the pointer, i'll try to get it fixed before release
<sacater> hi, anyone know any of the answers to these https://answers.launchpad.net/edubuntu-website/+ticket/4578
#edubuntu 2007-04-13
<gnufede> hello everyone!
<LaserJock> sacater: I made an attempt
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock
<mattva01> anyone on?
<mattva01> Im having an issue with ltsp-build--client in fiesty
<FatalCure> mattva01: what's the issue?
<mattva01> it gives me the error: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /opt/ltsp//i386 mount -t proc proc /proc
<mattva01> i am getting my files from a local mirror
<mattva01> could that be the cause
<FatalCure> not sure
<FatalCure> mattva01: i'm having a bit of a look around, please bear with me
<mattva01> no problem
<FatalCure> mattva01: Try the fix described here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15314/
<mattva01> its very strange
<FatalCure> mattva01: argh, hang on, there's some tags in there that need to be removed
<FatalCure> mattva01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15315/
<mattva01> thanks
<mattva01> is that file supposed to exist beforehand?
<FatalCure> mattva01: yes
<mattva01> hmm
<mattva01> well trying it out
<FatalCure> mattva01: actually, try usr/share/ltsp/plugins/ltsp-build-client/common/010-mount-proc
<mattva01> there it is :)
<mattva01> crossing my fingers :)
<mattva01> did the same thing
<mattva01> damn
<FatalCure> mattva01: it did?  hmm.  sorry, that fix did look promising
<mattva01> oh well
<mattva01> i may try reinstalling
<mattva01> thanks for the help though
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<RichEd> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<ajmitch> hi
<jsgotangco> hey you
<sacater> Laser_aw1y: sorry about timezones, anyway, how much did you manage to do?
<jsgotangco> sacater: i think he's pretty much asleep atthe moment
<ajmitch> if not, he really should be
<sacater> yeh
<sacater> we all work too hard:(
<sacater> not to mention time zoneas
<jsgotangco> heh
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<cbx33> any german speakers here able to give me a few mins spare?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<knix_> sup sup
<bddebian> Heya
<knix_> wasssup
<knix_> is there a link were i can download ubuntu feisty from the US?  Its taking way too long from Great Britain
<RichEd> knix_: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/7.04/
<RichEd> that's one of the options from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<knix_> o wow, i didnt see that
* knix_ waves from philadelphia
<knix_> ty RichEd
<jsgotangco> hey RichEd
<cliebow_> knix_:say hello to my daughters in Cira
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco ...
* knix_ waves to cliebow_ 's daughters in Cira
<cliebow_> 8~
<cliebow_> )
<maccam94> RichEd, you around?
<knix_> Happy Friday the 13th
<jsgotangco> i love the smell of freshly burned DVD isos
<knix_> mmmmmmmmmm, me too
<knix_> add some garlic before the burn, and mmmmmmmmmmmm, toasty
<ogra> heh
<knix_> ogra, still bust as all hell?
<knix_> busy*
<ogra> not really
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> ogra never stops
<knix_> lol
<ogra> archive is locked ...
<ogra> cant upload ....
<cbx33> awww
<cbx33> did they take your ball away :p
* ogra sits shivering in a corner
<knix_> hahahaha
<ogra> with wide open eyes and the look of an addicted guineapig
<knix_> heehee
<cbx33> you're done addiction testing on guinea pigs
<knix_> good news boys.  I got the OK, to put edubuntu in the lab
<cbx33> nice one knix_
<ogra> yay
<knix_> for real
<cbx33> ogra, did you ever find your guinea pigs just sit there like stone sometimes
<ogra> cbx33, thats what they do if they are scared .... playing dead
<knix_> i used to have like that.  it just squeled the whoel dmn time
<ogra> its typical behavior ...
<cbx33> hehe
<ogra> we just got new one ...
<cbx33> we used to called lieetle trinity trancey....
<cbx33> awww
<knix_> awww, any pics?
<cbx33> we only have a long hair left?
<ogra> not yetno
<cbx33> knix_, I got some
<cbx33> hango n
<knix_> here ya go, not a guinea pig, but my son - http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b215/Stormchas3r/ren.jpg
<cbx33> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/5572383/?qo=63&q=by%3Asilentkeystroke&qh=sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps
<jsgotangco> haha
<knix_> or more like best friend
<knix_> cbx33, funnny funny
<jsgotangco> hah strange, i am planning ahead for uds boston and started looking for flight silly me
<knix_> lol
<knix_> ogra, see Im not the only one with the ish,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406220&highlight=edubuntu
<jsgotangco> the gutsy toolchain isn't even done
<knix_> hurray for tux - http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b215/Stormchas3r/TuXperience.jpg
<jsgotangco> "I really don't want to use edubuntu"
<jsgotangco> blasphemer!
<knix_> heathen
<knix_> :)
<jsgotangco> they should be hung, drawn and quartered
<ogra> knix_, i plan to put a hoto on the wiki after release
<ogra> *howto
<knix_> ogra, that will be great
<jsgotangco> edubuntu won't be complete without a twitter applet!
<jsgotangco> think about the kids!
<knix_> twitter?
<jsgotangco> ahh
<jsgotangco> www.twitter.com
<knix_> nice
<joebaker> Interesting application.  Somebody was trying to sell me an exchange server so we could do the same thing :)
<jsgotangco> hah..try to google this up, its taking the "web 2.0" concept by storm
<jsgotangco> to see the magnitude of the app go to twittervision.com
<jsgotangco> ok ciao kids
<ogra> ciao
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<lns> hey everyone
#edubuntu 2007-04-14
<flubber> does anybody know how to check your ip?
<crimsun> ip a
<flubber> i just type that into terminal?
<crimsun> yes.
<flubber> thanks
<flubbe1> how do you close and open ports?
<flubber> is there a way to close and open ports on edubuntu?
<LaserJock> like with a firewall?
<flubber> yah
<LaserJock> you might try firestarter
<flubber> is there anything on edubuntu that manges the ports now?
<LaserJock> well, firestarter is pretty good I think
<flubber> have you heard of portmap
<LaserJock> sure
<flubber> how do i use it?
<LaserJock> flubber: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man8/portmap.8.php
<LaserJock> flubber: but I think you might want to check out http://www.fs-security.com/
<flubber> so if i am not using portmap than that means that all of my ports are open right now?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> for Ubuntu anyway, the default install has no ports open
<flubber> then what is blocking my ports?
<LaserJock> well, if there isn't anything listening then there's nothing to block
<flubber> so there isn't anything on edubuntu that can i use to manage the ports but firestarter?
<LaserJock> Edubuntu probably has a few ports like ssh open on a default install
<LaserJock> oh, I'm sure there are
<flubber> yah thats one of the ones open i
<LaserJock> but firestarter is supposed to be the best/easiest to use firewall in Linux
<flubber> thanks
<LaserJock> they even have a graphical wizard :-)
<LaserJock> I've never used a firewall in Linux so I'm not much help
<flubber> do you know how i could host an irc server on my computer?
<flubber> its linux
<LaserJock> there are a few irc servers available
<flubber> can you give a good one with a wizzard?
<flubber> i can't find any
<LaserJock> I don't think there are ones with wizzards
<LaserJock> ircd is the one I know
<flubber> is there one that is really easy to install
<LaserJock> well, installation is easy, configuring might be hard
<flubber> i am fareley new to linux but i think i got the hang of it
<flubber> well if installing it is easy then ok
<flubber> how could it be hard to configure it?
<LaserJock> because it's all from a terminal with config files
<flubber> could you give me link?
<LaserJock> for ircd http://www.nic.funet.fi/~irc/server/
<LaserJock> here's an example configuration file ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/unix/irc/docs/server-docs/example.conf
<flubber> i tried this one before do you have one that is hard to install but easy to configure?
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> I don't know of one
<flubber> so thats the only one you know of?
<LaserJock> yep
<flubber> ok well i will try it again
<LaserJock> generally IRC servers are big operations
<flubber> have you ever installed it before?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I've never had a need to have my own IRC server
<LaserJock> I think I'd probably set up a jabber server
<flubber> what is a jabber server
<LaserJock> jabber is a instant messaging protocol
<flubber> are they easy to setup?
<LaserJock> like AIM
<flubber> or less hard then irc?
<LaserJock> I think so
<flubber> i used to im
<flubber> could you help me find one of those?
<flubber> nvm
<flubber> found one
<flubber> thanks for the help
<flubber> talk2ulatr] 
<flubber> i am going to set it up now
<LaserJock> flubber: here's one http://www.subvs.co.uk/installing_wildfire_jabber_server
<flubber> laserjock: http://linuxgazette.net/112/tomar.html
<LaserJock> that one looks like it might be a bit more complicated
<LaserJock> I'm looking for instructions that are for Ubuntu specifically
<flubber> is seems more fun though and it doesn;t use mysql
<flubber> well i will be right back have to eat dinner
<LaserJock> I've got to run too
<flubber> how do you delete a directory with files in it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in cli?
<flubber> in terminal
<cbx33> cli = terminal
<flubber> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> rm -r
<flubber> ok i am going to try it
<flubber> thank you
<flubber> it worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> np. just be careful when using the command
<Kamping_Kaiser> getting stuff back is a lot harder then getting rid of it
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> indeed
<flubber> you know the users home directorys, well they don't delete themselves after the user has been deleted
<flubber> so i wanted to delete them
<cbx33> i see
<Kamping_Kaiser> flubber, edit /etc/deluser.conf (asuming you remvoe them with deluser on the commandline)
<Kamping_Kaiser> at work i delete accounts+backup the files and email incase i need to get data out one day
<flubber> i use the system -> administrator -> users and groups
<Kamping_Kaiser> your on your own then :0
* Kamping_Kaiser removed that
<flubber> to use what u use do i just cd to the directory and type ./deluser.conf start?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to remove a user? open a terminal as administrator, and type `sudo deluser fred` (if fred is the user)
<cbx33> hey encompass
<encompass> hey there
<cbx33> everyone welcome encompass one of our GSoC students
<Kamping_Kaiser> and if you edit the deluser.conf (in /etc/) you can make it do things like backup homes+remove them
<encompass> hey there
* encompass waves
<cbx33> so yeh, I suggest hanging out in here encompass
<cbx33> even if you're not active all the time
<cbx33> the community often has some great ideas
<encompass> all righty
<cbx33> and can help with testing etc
<cliebow> anyone installed feisty from a sony expansion base?recognizing the cdrom?
<encompass> cbx33: would devel be worth a look too?
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> i wouldn't have thought not
<cbx33> they are very specific in their topics
<cbx33> here is a very good place to hang
<encompass> okey
<encompass> cbx33: do you know if there is a mailing list for GSoC with ubuntu/edubuntu
<encompass> ?
<cbx33> there is
<cbx33> I'm not sure if it's just for mentors
<cbx33> or if there is a seperate one
<cbx33> hang on lemme check
<cbx33> encompass, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-soc
<cbx33> for everyone
<encompass> cbx33: alrighty
<encompass> cbx33: looks like I have to wait before I am into the list.
<cbx33> oh?
<cbx33> is it moderated?
<encompass> cbx33: I have signed the ubuntu code of conduct, felt it the right things to do
<encompass> cbx33: yeah... no confirmation email
<cbx33> good
<cbx33> so you're an Ubuntero
<cbx33> ;P
<encompass> really?  woot!
<encompass> hehe
<encompass> I want to be a member
<encompass> but that will probably take a little more time
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> contribute enough and you will
<coz_> hey guys... you know I love edubuntu... and I tried the feisty version a few weeks ago... i foundonly one thing that bothered me and I can't fine the link for bugs so let me quickly state it here.... i use wacom tablets as do some of my clients , I noticed that the wacom tablet driver in edubuntu thends to make the cursor choppy...I tried a bunch of settings but nothing worked... adtually i woudl be on edubuntu if it wasn' for tha
<coz_> t
<coz_> link to bug reports?
<sbalneav> !seen ogra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ogra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
#edubuntu 2007-04-15
<Kikkoman> :O
<Kikkoman> There is even an Edubuntu channel :D
<encompass> yeah
<encompass> I hope to be very active here
<Meshezabeel> heya
<Meshezabeel> good to hear :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<jo1> hi can some1 help me on somethin please
<jo1> its just one question.
<jo1> all i just want to know is how i can upgrade my ubuntu from my 6.06 to the new one 6.10 ?
<jo1> im new to this ,
<jo1> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should find upgrade instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> guess you stay new
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: he pmed me :(
<gnomefreak> gave him the link he refuses to read it
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> how random
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> hello sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey highvoltage!!
<flubber> how do I erase and dvd-rw?
<flubber> does anybody know any good ftp server for edubunt?
<flubber> u
<sbalneav> There's lots
<sbalneav> Just search for ftp in Synaptic
<flubber> k
<flubber> what is one you would recommend?
<flubber> got it
<sbalneav> Don't know.  Haven't used an FTP server in years.
<flubber> i just got wu-ftpd
<flubber> and i don't know how to use it
<flubber> it typed it into terminal nothing happended
<sbalneav> Perhaps  we should start by asking, "Why do you need an ftp server?"
<flubber> for my files that i need to access anywhere
<jsgotangco> just install an ssh server so you can do secure ftp
<sbalneav> That would be far better
<flubber> so i should get rid of wu-ftpd
<sbalneav> If he's running edubuntu, he should already have one.
<flubber> i am
<flubber> how do i use it
<flubber> ???
<sbalneav> scp remotehost:/path/to/file /path/to/destination
<sbalneav> or
<sbalneav> scp /path/to/local/file remotehost:/path/to/destination
<sbalneav> same semantics as the cp command
<flubber> what ports would i have to open in my firewall 21?
<sbalneav> 22
<flubber> 21 and 22?
<flubber> or just 22
<sbalneav> No, just 22
<flubber> k
<flubber> so i am new to the cp and scp, if i type scp /home/administrator
<flubber> will that be the ftp default directory?
<flubber> brb
<sbalneav> The simplest way to do it would be to use the gnome file manaer
<sbalneav> Go to "places", "Connect to server", select a service type of "ssh", enter in your userid and password, and then nautilus will give you a window on your files.
<sbalneav> Gotta run
<sbalneav> bye
<flubber> back
<flubber> does edubuntu have a buit in webserver
<flubber> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can install apache
<flubber> so edubuntu doesn't have a built in webserver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not by default no
<flubber> ok thankx
<Kamping_Kaiser> bp
<cbx33> ping ogra
<juliux> hi cbx33
<cbx33> I just intsalled the latest edubuntu server
<cbx33> mine still won't boot in vmware
<cbx33> just loads of
<cbx33> nfs: needs a path
<cbx33> i shouldn'twell the clients won't boot
<ctkroeker>  I want to use Muse streamer and a soundrecorder script simultaniously on the same computer, both taking the same source, line in on one sondcard. Right now if I try it it conflicts and says the soundcard is in use (by the one that get's it first).
#edubuntu 2008-04-07
<quittt> hello
<quittt> what is edubuntu for?
<infiniti_guy> i have an ltsp question re: hardy 8.04
<infiniti_guy> had a problem with localdev.. usb flash drive appeared when inserted on thin client but could not read files (jpg)
<infiniti_guy> i followed this page... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebugLocalDev
<infiniti_guy> and now, after settig the chroot root passwd, the thin client gets a permission denied error when booting...
<infiniti_guy> hmm...
<infiniti_guy> any ideas?
<infiniti_guy> ok.. running amd64 platform.. and noticed an $ARCH error in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf (was set to /opt/ltsp/i386 by default.. should be amd64
<infiniti_guy> wondering if it's the same issue after the ltsp-update-image command
<infiniti_guy> ??
<infinitiguy> Can anyone help with a LTSP issue in Hardy 8.04?
<infinitiguy> Anyone help with ltsp chroot problem?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I need a screen magnifier. Which application should I install?
<LaserJock> I believe there is a default app installed for that
<kgoetz> gnome ships with one (so i assume edubuntu does too)
<Muhammad_Saad> which one?
<LaserJock> Muhammad_Saad: you might have to edit the menu for it to show up
<Muhammad_Saad> what command?
<LaserJock> perhaps orca?
 * kgoetz should boot up the edubuntu lappy and find out, but you can probably do without
<Muhammad_Saad> I have found it.
<Muhammad_Saad> What does "Enable echo by word" mean?
<czubek> hi all
<generalsnus> heyas guys
<generalsnus> ok, i could use a little input here..  we have about 30 thin clients and 2 thin client servers and a file/LDAP server(profiles) ...today we use "Skolelinux" but we where planning to change to edubuntu ..but we also want to have about 20 workstations, that should authenticate agains a ldap server.. is this possible with the use of edubuntu?  we could also use our 2k3 server for authentication..if thats possible
<RichEd> generalsnus: i think that's possible ... an accurate answer would come from highvoltage, ogra_cmpc, kgoetz
<RichEd> or else across in #ltsp ... which is the core LTSP we bundle
<RichEd> generalsnus: check this out ?
<RichEd> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/multiple-server-setup.html
<generalsnus> kk
<jsgotangco> RichEd: hello :)
<RichEd> hey jsgotangco :)
<jsgotangco> what's keeping you busy lately
<musashi> i have a feisty thin-client lab set up. students auth against AD. occasionally, a student has trouble. they can log in but nothing happens - blank screen or the computer acts frozen. sometimes they get a message like "firefox cannot be started because it is already running". logging in to the server and running top i usually can't see anything suggesting a problem. is there a better way to...
<musashi> ...see why this might be happening?
<generalsnus> musashi:
<musashi> yes?
<generalsnus> id like to know how you got  AD auth to work :9
<musashi> ah, that was a bit of trick and i had a lot of help
<generalsnus> struggeling with that now :/
<musashi> there was a "how to" that we ended up mostly following.
<musashi> if you give me an email i can find it (might need to contact my helper" and send it to you.
<generalsnus> sure
<generalsnus> got it?
<musashi> oh, yeah, i see it. i'm email the guy who helped me and cc-ing you.
<generalsnus> kk
<generalsnus> got a plan to use 2k3 auth here.. with thin clients and edubuntu workstations
<musashi> okay, checks in the mail. he is often busy so it may be a couple days before we hear back - or not, you never know.
<musashi> any idea how i can figure out what's causing some users to freeze? is there a better tool than top to see running processes - especially if i can grep for the user in question or something.
<musashi> ps aux | grep <username> wasn't much help
<generalsnus> hmm
 * generalsnus is googleing as crazy
<musashi> despite the fact that a user was logged in but the system wasn't responding, ps aux didn't show anything for that user. that's why i'm wondering about a better option or if using AD gets in the way of this. "users" "who" etc only returns me and none of the other logged in users.
<stgraber> RichEd: https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-italc-devel/+archive iTalc with avahi support
#edubuntu 2008-04-08
<RichEd> hey ogra_cmpc, juliux
<RichEd> ogra_cmpc: running the apr 01 image ... looking slick & sexy
 * RichEd likes the new menu style ... with the orange bar down l.h.s. & "add to panel / desktop" menu etc.
<manu_ubu> hello
<manu_ubu> I search one solution for load balancing the ltsp servers, have you an idea ?
<manu_ubu> anyboby have an idea ?
<manu_ubu> I test ipvs but many problem for redirection the session
<manu_ubu> ogra_cmpc have you integrate a load balancing in the ltsp as mille xterm ?
<ogra_cmpc> manu_ubu, nope, we have reviewed the changes from mille at ltsp.org and they need lots of conceptual changes, but i know francis usually develops on ubuntu, so you will find packages for it in his PPA
<ogra_cmpc> mail him :)
<manu_ubu> ok thank ;)
<highvoltage> good morning
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: ping
<stgraber> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy:2: Extra junk at end of file
<stgraber> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
<stgraber> root@ltsp-server:/opt# cat /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<stgraber> Acquire::http::Proxy "${http_proxy}"
<stgraber> something is going wrong with ltsp-build-client and the proxy it seems
<manu_ubu> stgraber: you have intégrate a proxy in the ltsp chroot?
<stgraber> manu_ubu: nope, I have an http proxy for all my internet access
<stgraber> that's not a problem, I found the bug and did the patch for this one, let's hope it'll be in for Hardy
<manu_ubu> ok
<danl> Can someone let me know where I can download the edubuntu 8.04 beta?
<danl> I think I am looking at an ISO of the source, but I am hoping there is something that is already compiled.
<ogra_cmpc> with hardy (8.04) edubuntu becdame an addon CD to a normal ubuntu install
<danl> ah, Cool.  I found that.
<danl> thanks for info.
<ogra_cmpc> danl, are you after ltsp ? or just the edu applications ?
<danl> I work for a school district and we have a few labs and laptop carts that are pretty good candidates for ltsp, so I'd like to be able to play around with it and set up a demo before summer.
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed an additional Urdu keyboard layout but cannot get it to appear in the "Layouts" section of "Keyboard Preferences". What should I do?
<Muhammad_Saad> At least tell me where else should I ask? Should I ask at #gnome?
<ogra_cmpc>  how died you install it ? there should come one with the urdu langpack
<Muhammad_Saad> The default one is not suitable for my needs.
<Muhammad_Saad> I installed the one from crulp.org
<ogra_cmpc> did you ask in #ubuntu already ?
<ogra_cmpc> that should be the first target forsupport questions
<ogra_cmpc> and also file a bug if the default keymap doesnt fit you, so you get a proper one included
<ogra_cmpc> (if you just fix it yourself and dont tell the developers they cant fix it in teh distro )
<Muhammad_Saad> Someone at #ubuntu has just provided me a useful link. I am checking it now.
<Muhammad_Saad> The method worked. If someone else asks such a question, please direct him/her to http://ur.wikipedia.org/wiki/معاونت:Ubuntu_Linux_Localization
<ogra_cmpc> Muhammad_Saad, if you file a bug i will direct people there  ;)
<Muhammad_Saad> I think the default Urdu (Pakistan) keyboard may not be suitable for some users.
<Muhammad_Saad> There are two alternative layouts available. One is located at urduweb.org and the other one is at http://crulp.org/software/localization/keyboards/linuxphonetickb.html
<ogra_cmpc> right, file a bug against the urdu language-pack package (or language-support)
<Muhammad_Saad> I shall do it if I get time.
<ogra_cmpc> thanks :)
<Muhammad_Saad> If, for some reason, I could not do it, will someone else do it? :)
<ogra_cmpc> i wil notify the localization maintainer, but he will forget about it without a bug
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks.
<Muhammad_Saad> Now I have to leave.
<jcgrv06> Hello. Quick question: is the swap partition size supposed to be around the same size than the RAM?
<dougb> is anyone here familiar with italc?
<LaserJock> dougb: you want stgraber
<dougb> he's familiar with it?
<LaserJock> yeah, he's the one that maintains it in Ubuntu
<dougb> ahh i see
<dougb> i just need to know how to send ctrl+alt+del haha
<Petaris> Hi all
<cbx33> hey guys
<LaserJock> hi Pete
<cbx33> hey Las
<cbx33> howz it going
<LaserJock> uggg, grading lab reports
<johnny> all A's
<johnny> done
<johnny> i just saved you a ton of work, no thanks required
<johnny> :)
<LaserJock> johnny: sadly it's not that easy
<LaserJock> I have to keep a 80% average
<jcgrv06> Hello. Does the swap file size have to be similar to the RAM's?
<ogra_cmpc> if you want to use hibernate (suspend to disk) it should be 1.5x ram at least (rather 2x)
<LaserJock> I just make mine a few MB beigger than my RAM
<ogra_cmpc> if you dont plan to do that ram size or even less should be fine (depending on your ram)
<ogra_cmpc> beyond 2G i dont really think you need swap ... unless you want STD
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: is your hardy CMPC image rsyncable?
<ogra_cmpc> no, but zsyncable
<ogra_cmpc> see the instructions on the download page
<ogra_cmpc> but i'd suggest to wait for tonights build i changed the partitioning scheme massivley on the weekend and havent build that yet ... (will trigger the build as last thing before going to bed tonight)
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> I'm not sure when exactly I'll get to it but I really want to try it out
<ogra_cmpc> for the sake of saving bandwith you can indeed pull another one first :)
<ogra_cmpc> the nicest feedback i got so far is: flash is choppy if you run on battery and scale the cpu to 115MHz
<LaserJock> wow, only a 1GB usb disk needed now?
<ogra_cmpc> for the installer
<ogra_cmpc> 900M even :)
<ogra_cmpc> i'm planning to put up a spec for usb images by default for intrepid :) who knows probably we could overcome the DVD restriction with that ;)
<LaserJock> hmm, don't they only have 1USB slot?
<ogra_cmpc> two
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> I was trying to figure out how you install to a USB key when there was only 1 slot ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<LaserJock> I like keeping Windows on the hard drive so I can compare
<LaserJock> "hard drive"
<ogra_cmpc> its pretty cool for testing ... and i found out my image runs on all MIB devices as well (at least thats true for teh samples we have in london)
<ogra_cmpc> you cant really compare that ...
<LaserJock> MIB?
<ogra_cmpc> the SSD chip in the usb key might be totally different, there are massive differences beweeen flash chips
<ogra_cmpc> mobile internet b...
<ogra_cmpc> duno waht the b is for
<ogra_cmpc> they are usually 7" display devices with split keyboard (one half on every side of the display)
<LaserJock> that's pretty cool
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: oh, btw. Do you use abiword for the CMPC at all?
<LaserJock> I can't remember if you decided to ditch OO.o or not
<ogra_cmpc> yup
<LaserJock> not sure if you saw the big deal with trying to get abiword 2.6 into Hardy
<ogra_cmpc> on the 30G model it should run fine i guess
<LaserJock> but you're the only person that I thought would actually be affected
<ogra_cmpc> but for the 2G one oo.o is no option
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, i saw that
<ogra_cmpc> xubuntu is
<ogra_cmpc> they ship it by default
<LaserJock> well, actually some of the discussion was whether to demote it
<LaserJock> would that affect you?
<Petaris> I have a NFS question
<ogra_cmpc> not really, the image builder needs universe already
<Petaris> I use NFS and OpenLDAP for serving my users on the ltsp server
<Petaris> but on the NFS server I have to let everyone have read access to the parent directories
<Petaris> is there a way to setup a user for the ltsp server to use to see those directories
<Petaris> ?
<Petaris> Hi ogra
<Petaris> Hi LaserJock
<Petaris> :)
<LaserJock> hi Petaris
<Petaris> Does anyone have any ideas how I might do this?
<Petaris> I am googling too
<Petaris> for some reason the LTSP server is requiring that "everyone" has read access which I don't want for security reasons
<Petaris> but since user homes get mapped via NFS I am not sure of a way around it other than by using a user account on the NFS server that has read access to the directories
<generalsnus> Ok, ive managed to get our edubuntu clients authenticate against our w2k3 server(Joined domain).  But is it possible to have roaming profiles or somthing similar?  lot of users are going to use the klients and we want a roaming profile.. or atlest a folder where they can save in, we would also need to deny them saving anything on the client then
<cbx33> generalsnus, I know someone who implemented roaming profiles
<cbx33> might be able to give you an idea of how to do it
<cbx33> drop me a mail and it'll remind me tomorrow
<cbx33> silentkeystroke@googlemail.com
<generalsnus> how can i map my /home folder to a windows server?   so its kinda like winxp with roaming profiles?
<generalsnus> so when i log in with "DOMAIN\user"      i get my mapped home folder?
<LaserJock> generalsnus: did you see what cbx33 wrote earlier?
<generalsnus> er no..dont think so
<LaserJock> cbx33: generalsnus, I know someone who implemented roaming profiles
<LaserJock> cbx33: might be able to give you an idea of how to do it
<LaserJock> cbx33: drop me a mail and it'll remind me tomorrow
<LaserJock> cbx33: silentkeystroke@googlemail.com
<generalsnus> k, thanks
#edubuntu 2008-04-09
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: I'm currently working on installing a fat client server for a school project. My problem is that when generating the chroot (basically installing ubuntu-desktop then removing some stuff like NM) things like dbus/syslog/cups/... start inside the chroot
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: so I can't then build a clean image (with empty /var/run) and unmount /proc /dev /sys
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: any easy way to stop all process started from the chroot ?
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, ltsp-build-client usually uses a start-stop-daemon diversion
<ogra_cmpc> do you install ubuntu-desktop afterwards ?
<stgraber> yes
<ogra_cmpc> try adding it to the EARLY_PACKAHGES variable instead
<ogra_cmpc> in the basic-configuration plugin
<ogra_cmpc> 000-basic...
<stgraber> ok, will give that a try, would be a lot cleaner than what I currently have :)
<ogra_cmpc> then the start-stop-daemon should cover it
<ogra_cmpc> you will still need to do the removals manually
<ogra_cmpc> i guee that would be worth having a function/plugin in intrepid
<ogra_cmpc> *guess
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: is it normal that my syslog.conf is overwritten by default (contains only *.* @192.168.1.1) ? I have no lts.conf file and then it shouldn't try to use a remote syslog server
<ogra_cmpc> its normal, i think ltsp-client-setup does it
<stgraber> if [ -z "$SYSLOG" ] || [ "$SYSLOG" = "remote" ]; then
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<stgraber> so I'm supposed to set SYSLOG to some weird value just to keep my original syslog ? (so -z fails)
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, yeah
<ogra_cmpc> we should improve that
<ogra_cmpc> SYSLOG="dont touch me"
<ogra_cmpc> :)
<stgraber> I would have thought that the default would be to have a local syslog
<stgraber> and the remote syslog being an option
<ogra_cmpc> nah, default points to the server
<ogra_cmpc> even if the server doesnt support it the client wont run out of ram due to logfile spamming
<ogra_cmpc> oh, that remonds me ... i need to fix the server side still
 * ogra_cmpc makes a note to not forget about that before final
<stgraber> hehe, yes I just checked and we don't seem to have a syslog daemon listening server-side
<ogra_cmpc> th einitscript is prepared to override from /etc/ltsp
<ogra_cmpc> i just need to dump a file in there that says SYSLOG="-r"
<ogra_cmpc> (probably with sourceing /etc/default/syslog and appending if -r isnt in the list )
 * stgraber wonders why is rc.local script doesn't start with his fat client setup ...
<ogra_cmpc> did you properly put it in /etc/rc.local and is /etc/rc.local executable ?
<ogra_cmpc> if [ -x /etc/rc.local ]; then
<ogra_cmpc> (from /etc/init.d/rc.local)
<stgraber> running /etc/init.d/rc.local start works correctly ...
<stgraber> the only thing I see is that the init process would be stuck before S99
<ogra_cmpc> nah
<stgraber> ogra_cmpc: hmm, rc.local is K99 in the chroot and S99 outside ..
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<ogra_cmpc> indeed
<ogra_cmpc> its not in RC2_WHITELIST
<ogra_cmpc> have a look at the basic-configuration plugin ...
<ogra_cmpc> its probably best to empty the RC variables alltogether
<ogra_cmpc> laga had the same prob
<stgraber> right, I'll have a look at them ... I'll also need to fix some VTs stuff (have standard ttys) and disable some other daemons (bluetooth for example as we don't have that kind of stuff here)
<stgraber> my main problem was ntp as I need a very accurate clock to do Kerberos authentication and having that rc.local problem made authentication impossible :)
<stgraber> btw, is that new that nbd can reconnect when the network is disconnected ?
<ogra_cmpc> rigth, a fat client plugin will unset these vars in the future
<ogra_cmpc> its relatively new afaik
<stgraber> I saw that this morning, was building a new image, removed the old one, put the new one and it worked without rebooting :) (I tried to start OOo)
<stgraber> well, that's really really good news :)
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<stgraber> Francis will be extremely happy as it was the main reason they were stuck with NFS for Millexterm
<stgraber> (and what could be better than getting rid of NFS ? :))
<ogra_cmpc> well, i'm not sure it will handle failover or stuff
<ogra_cmpc> thats what francis is after
<stgraber> maybe you can do that now with some load balancing magic. Setting the load balancer IP which then redirect to the right server, when one of the servers is done, just redirect to the other. It previously was impossible because nbd wasn't able to reconnect but now it should be possible.
<stgraber> s/done/down/
<RichEd> ogra_cmpc & stgraber : meeting in 5 mins ?
<stgraber> RichEd: yep
<ogra_cmpc> oh, i nearly forgot
 * ogra_cmpc makes some coffee
 * RichEd gets coffee too
<RichEd> === education meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 2 mins ===
<pips1> I was hoping to touch base with you guys, regarding the edubuntu.org site... i.e. the minimum of changes required for the release
<pips1> we definitely need a concise and clear text about how to install "edubuntu / ubuntu education edition" from hardy onwards
<pips1> oh
 * pips1 reads https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/EdubuntuAddOnCD
<pips1> RichEd: ^^^
<RichEd> pips1: will check in a few mins
<stgraber> I asked davmor2 to update it a bit as I'm not native english and he has been working on a lot of the other testcases
<stgraber> we'll try to add some screenshots too
<pips1> stgraber: nice
<manu_ubu> hi
<pips1> RichEd: you have mail
<LaserJock> dang missed another meeting
<pips1> hi LaserJock
<pips1> i've been out of touch for weeks and weeks :-/
<pips1> but I noticed that you have been quite the busy bee with packaging edu apps
<pips1> \o/
<LaserJock> I tried to make a push there at the end
<RichEd> pips1: thanks
<RichEd> hello LaserJock fellow
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<LaserJock> I'm seeing a quite common question about Hardy installation
<LaserJock> people assume with the split that they need the Ubuntu Server CD to get LTSP
<LaserJock> we need to make it as clear as possible that they need the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<pips1> yep
<pips1> and please try to prepare that text before release day ;-)
<LaserJock> Then I think we need to define a bit more what Edubuntu is
<RichEd> ogra_cmpc: renewing you in edubuntu-members ... what is the expiration policy ?
<LaserJock> as people are asking what's the difference between Ubuntu and Edubuntu
<RichEd> how much do i extend you for ... never expires is an option ... but i presume that is not "an official" way to go
<LaserJock> 1 year
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, usually a year
<LaserJock> is the general term around Ubuntu
<ogra_cmpc> but i dont remember being renewed for the last two
<RichEd> okie ... and a quickie classmate question ... wallpaper
<ogra_cmpc> what about it ?
<RichEd> your (the default wiredubuntu) is way off centre
<ogra_cmpc> on purpose
<RichEd> ??
<ogra_cmpc> it looks creepy in the middle
<RichEd> i made an 800x480 ... but when i am in pan mode  ... there is a brown edge ...
<RichEd> is the full screen 800x600 ?
<ogra_cmpc> you cant do that on a widescreen and have it look gfood
<ogra_cmpc> oh, that
<ogra_cmpc> i can default it to fill mode so it streches with the scaling
<RichEd> what is the option to select an image of a larger size and scale down
<RichEd> the ones i selected did not seem to do that
<ogra_cmpc> there is a pulldown in the wllpaper dialog
<RichEd> explain centered ? what should that do exactly ?
<ogra_cmpc> mode or so
<ogra_cmpc> the wallpaper is cut to 800x480 for the classmate (it eats a lot of ram to hold it in memory so i needed to scale it down))
<ogra_cmpc> there are several modes you can set for wallpapers
<pips1> ok, i got to run, i'll try to make it to the next meeting...
<ogra_cmpc> one is to fill the screen and strech the pic
<ogra_cmpc> the current one just keeps it centerd
<ogra_cmpc> so you see the background color of the desktop where it doesnt cover it
<pips1> cu
 * RichEd will play around with options and .png sizes
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, iwth centered i mean that the original wllpaper you sent me has the logo exactly in the middle
<RichEd> i like it centred :)
 * RichEd is a well balanced sort of a preference person
<RichEd> perhaps that is a sign of being a bit @n@l and not adventurous
<ogra_cmpc> well, pick any of the others but note that that costws you some MB in ram if you dont scale them down before
<RichEd> that's why i made up a 800x480
<RichEd> will make a 800x600 and try options to see what i can get to
<ogra_cmpc> that will look odd ... 800x600 wil be scaled down or cut off on 800x480
<ogra_cmpc> both doesnt look good
<ogra_cmpc> i'd go for 800x480, center the logo if you want that and set the wallpaper chooser to scale
<ogra_cmpc> that way it will be properly scaled up if you switch to edtended screen but dont look squeezed in the default mode
<tmelbye> Small question: Total newbie!!!: Have changed the login screen for thin clients but now all I get is a gray screen with the login. No icons... Changed the "default" in /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/ldm/themes
<RichEd> b.t.w. sudo iwlist scan sees my network ... but that may because it is now configured & up ... will retry after a reboot
<LivingByPlan> Can I get some help with installing Edubuntu here?
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, if you see that its clearly not a bugt with the driver
<tmelbye> Same problem as this guy: http://www.nabble.com/Thin-client-login-screen-problem-td16053797.html
<LaserJock> LivingByPlan: what's the problem
<LivingByPlan> I am trying to install 7.10 on a P4 with 256 MB of RAM.
<LivingByPlan> The installation gets to the point of installing the software after the base system
<ogra_cmpc> LivingByPlan, from which CD ?
<LivingByPlan> It gets to 85%. The last message says that britty.x11 is installed.
<ogra_cmpc> th elivecd needs over 300M
<LivingByPlan> Then the system just hangs.
<LivingByPlan> This is a CD that I got from Ubuntu orgranization in Canada.
<LivingByPlan> I am trying to install a Workstation.
<ogra_cmpc> well, do you install from a running desktop or do you see a blue text installer ?
<LivingByPlan> Blue text installer.
<LivingByPlan> I am creating a dual-boot but it never gets to where it installs GRUB.
<LivingByPlan> I have added memory to the computer to see if 512 MB helps.
<LivingByPlan> Same problem.
<LivingByPlan> The CD drive is a Samsung. Am trying with a different CD drive to see if that makes a difference.
<ogra_cmpc> do you see any obvious errors if you switch to console 4 (alt+f4) ?
<ogra_cmpc> there runs the log
<LivingByPlan> I have just started the installation again.
<LivingByPlan> It will take some time to get there.
<LivingByPlan> Or can I do that at anytime during the install to follow progress?
<ogra_cmpc> keep an eye on the log (alt+f4)
<ogra_cmpc> you get back to the main screen with alt+f1
<ogra_cmpc> also did you run the cd selftest ?
<ogra_cmpc> might be that the media is bad
<LivingByPlan> Have run the CD selftest. Says it is okay.
<LivingByPlan> I have used this CD successfully on one machine.
<LivingByPlan> I have the images downloaded to a extrernal hard drive.
<LivingByPlan> Do you know of a way to boot from that image?
<tmelbye> anyone knows how to fix error in thin client login screen???
<tmelbye> Anyone knows how to fix error in thin client login screen? All screens are gray,,,
<tmelbye> Need help with thin clients.... please....
<tmelbye> Anyone knows of a good help-forum?
<Muhammad_Saad> for what?
<tmelbye> Problems with login screen for thin clients. Changed the theme but now it's all gray....
<tmelbye> http://www.nabble.com/Thin-client-login-screen-problem-td16053797.html
<rodzilla87> Is there anyone who has had experience with setting up a standalone Edubuntu box...where desktop changes will be cleared once the machine is rebooted or logged off?
<rodzilla87> Is there anyone who has had experience with setting up a standalone Edubuntu box...where desktop changes will be cleared once the machine is rebooted or logged off?
<rodzilla87> Anyone have any experience with resetting the desktop of a stand alone Edubuntu box?
<cbw1066_> who
<rodzilla87> what is that cbw1066?
<cbw1066_> First go at irc - having a few problems.
<HedgeMage> rodzilla87:  you mean that a user screwed up their desktop, or something is wrong with the system, or what?
<rodzilla87> Well no.  Let me explain
<HedgeMage> cbw1066_:  just ask :)
<rodzilla87> I want to put one desktop out in a public library...in the childrens section for them to use.
<rodzilla87> But I have looked at Pessulus and I dont think it does what I want it to do.
<rodzilla87> I want the kids to be able to play with the educational software, surf the net...whatever...but the changes to go away after their session is done
<rodzilla87> make sense?
<HedgeMage> ahh, okay
<HedgeMage> brb kid stuck upside-down
<rodzilla87> lol ok
<HedgeMage> back
<HedgeMage> I haven't done that, but I'm sure others have -- it's a simple matter of overwriting the home dir on logout.  Perhaps ask on the mailing list or forums?
<cbw1066_> I think there is a bash_logout script in the users home.
<rodzilla87> Thanks to the both of you.  I have posted a question on the mailing list...but I thought I would check here for a faster answer.
<HedgeMage> :)
#edubuntu 2008-04-10
<supreme> I finally discovered the problem with session restarting in a intel chipset !!!
<supreme> it's cause e1000 module
<kgoetz> e1000 has firmware doesnt it?
<supreme> i actually dont know, but reading about the problem I realize intel chipset has a problem with its gigabit integrated network card
<supreme> 'Corrupted MAC on input'  <--- that was exactly the error in auth.log after rebooting x session in some terminal
<BBlake> Hello, is anyone willing to try and help me with installation woes on a laptop?
<LaserJock> what kind of woes?
<BBlake> Sorry, I got distracted.
<BBlake> It's having trouble with the hdd. I can install Vector Linux but Edubuntu wont play nicely.
<LaserJock> what does it do?
<BBlake> Okay lets see
<BBlake> I get as far as writing the partition changes to disks - that's where it craps out
<LaserJock> not a particularly great spot to do that
<LaserJock> does it give and error message or anything?
<LaserJock> have you done the CD check that's in the boot menu?
<BBlake> It can give one of several, this time it shows babble about "The instalelr needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue". It can also give other complaints though.
<BBlake> And that is babble because it's unformatted :P
<LaserJock> weird
<BBlake> I tried using the generic IDE driver but that didn't help
<LaserJock> and what kind of install are you doing exactly?
<BBlake> normal
<BBlake> um, as in workstation
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> on 7.10?
<BBlake> I'm using the hardy dvd
<LaserJock> BBlake: oh
<LaserJock> BBlake: you might talk to #ubuntu+1
<LaserJock> the text-based installer for Edubuntu is the same as for Ubuntu
<LaserJock> and they have a larger audience
<BBlake> Mkay
<LaserJock> I really don't know how to help you at the moment
<LaserJock> other than doing the CD check to make sure you got a good burn
<BBlake> Thanks for your time (and I've checked the DVD)
<LaserJock> since it's hardy it could be a bug
<BBlake> I get the same thing with the 7.10 CD tho
<BBlake> (I tested)
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> odd
<LaserJock> BBlake: I gotta get to bed, sorry I'm not much help
<BBlake> No problem.
<remitaylor> i have multiple working thin clients, but one, which is using a pxe emulator from rom-o-matic, sees my gateway as the rootserver and dhcp's to my main LAN network instead of to the LTSP server ... all mounts fail because it things 10.5.5.1 (my LAN gateway) is the LTSP server ... has anyone run into something similar?
<remitaylor> as soon as my thin clients start to boot (after dhcp-ing properly from my ltsp server), they re-dhcp and hit my LAN's main dhcp server ... this gives them a new IP and, more importantly, they lose their rootserver (becomes the gateway instead of my ltsp server) and their rootpath (becomes empty) ... and they drop to busybox.  anyone know how i can prevent this?  can i add something to my /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf or some
<remitaylor> you can see what it's doing here [http://remi.org/ltsp-redhcp.png] ... it gets an IP from my ltsp's dhcp and starts to boot ... but re-dhcps, gets a new ip, and loses my rootserver/rootpath  :(  (gw=10.5.5.1,ltsp=.99,gw-dhcp-range=.100-110,ltsp-dhcp-range=.170-180)
<kwak> 	hi, does anyone here know of a presentation about opensource not just ltsp but also using Linux. I will present open source and the use of Linux OS in our school in two weeks
<kwak> I want to show them the PROs and the CONs and other information.
 * ogra_cmpc points kwak to RichEd-1 
<mcfloppy> hello
<mcfloppy> i have a runnung LTSP under Debian Etch. yesterday i done a server reboot. now the clients dont show the loginmanager. when i use the ldm, it works, but slow.
<mcfloppy> what can this be?
<ogra_cmpc> no idea, we dont suport anything but ldm in ubuntu (its possible to use xdmcp, but not encouraged)
<ogra_cmpc> (also etch is pretty ancient, it would be on par with ubuntu edgy which will be unsupported soon, ltsp changed a lot in these 18 months since then)
<ogra_cmpc> mcfloppy, best is to sit in #ltsp and wait for vagrantc, he maintains the debian port
<mcfloppy> thank you
<mcfloppy> ill do so
<supreme> hi all
<supreme> somebody knows about 'Corrupted MAC on input' error?
<supreme> somebody?
<supreme> ubotu, have you ever used edubuntu as thin client server, right?
<supreme> lol
<supreme> ogra_cmpc, have you ever used edubuntu as thin client server, right?  And wich specific hardware configuration have you used?
<supreme> somebody... help... me
<LaserJock> supreme: try #ltsp, they might be more help
<LaserJock> ogra: seems like most of the responses for specs are LTSP related
<ogra> thats what i suspected
<ogra> i'm actually waiting for the first request for AD integration :P
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello ogra_cmpc, The keyboard layout file is not Ubuntu specific. It is a part of the xkb-data package. What should I do?
<sl0000> has anybody install edubunut 7.10 with ltsp
<LaserJock> lots of people have
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> sl0000: do you have a particular question about it?
<sl0000> yes, I have just install edubuntu 7.10 and I cannot get my client to boot in pxe
<LaserJock> sl0000: do you have one NIC or two on the server?
<sl0000> i have two nic and whe I boot my thin client up.  I keep getting the cursor.
<LaserJock> ogra: should I do one last edubuntu-docs upload now?
<ogra> do you have fixes öeft ?
<ogra> *left
<LaserJock> no, it would just be updating translations
<LaserJock> well, kinda I guess
<ogra> sure, thats always good
<LaserJock> I had a mistake with the release month of Hardy
<LaserJock> I accidentally said Hardy was being released October 2007 ;-)
<ogra> heh
<LaserJock> I thought I had it all fixed, but my .pot had a mistake
<LaserJock> so I reuploaded a few weeks ago
<LaserJock> to get "April" translated
<LaserJock> so I'd like to pick up as many of those as possible
<sl0000> helo
<LaserJock> ogra: do you have a sec to help sl0000 with a 7.10 LTSP problem?
<LaserJock> sl0000: another place you can ask is #ltsp
<LaserJock> my guess is that it's an X problem with your video driver
<ogra> tell me abount it
<LaserJock> ogra: from earlier: sl0000: i have two nic and whe I boot my thin client up.  I keep getting the cursor.
<ogra> sl0000, do you know which graphics hardware is in the client ?
<sl0000> i install on a dell 6550 server
<sl0000> join /#ltsp
<LaserJock> sl0000: but what about the thin clients?
<sl0000> i install on a compaq with intel integrate card built in.  I boot up and the splash screen comes up
<sl0000> after the splash it has a cursor. i heard that I need to use the ltsp-manger to configure the client environment but I install the package and was unble to run in terminal
<ogra> no, you dont need that
<ogra> sudo gedit /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<ogra> add the following lines:
<ogra> [default]
<ogra>     X_COLOR_DEPTH=24
<ogra> save the file, reboot the client
<ogra> (thats fixed in hardy btw)
<sl0000> the client boot up through pxe
<sl0000> let me try .
<sl0000> I runing ltsp 5 and cannot find lts.conf on /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lst.conf
<ogra> just create it as i showed above
<sl0000> ok, now pxe is now working
<ogra> you see the login screen ?
<sl0000> no, I having problem pxe booting
#edubuntu 2008-04-11
<Joelito> hi, is there any tool in edubuntu to generate crossword puzzles?
<nesp> hi, does anyone here know where to find instructions on how to compile ltsp5 custom kernels?
<highvoltage> ogra: looks like I wasn't too far off :) http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS5036131897.html
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> :)
<Petaris> Hi all
<Petaris> I have a login issue on my ltsp clients
<Petaris> they are authenticating to OpenLDAP
<Petaris> When logging on as an LDAP user at a LTSP client it fails with the message "This workstation is not allowed to connect to the server"
<Petaris> when trying from the LTSP server console, it works
<Petaris> how could this be?
<ogra> did you change your server IP at some point ?
<Petaris> nope
<Petaris> it is static
<Petaris> both the LTSP and the LDAP servers have static addresses
<ogra> anything in /var/log/auth.log from sshd ?
<Petaris> yes one odd thing
<Petaris> error bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed, address already in use
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> ogra, I tried restarting the dhcp server but that didn't help
<Petaris> any thoughts?
<ogra> dhcp has nothing to do with that
<ogra> its ssh vs pam you have to look at
<ogra> (its not even ltsp related if your clients boot fine)
<Petaris> they seem to boot fine
<Petaris> but why doesn't it fail at the LTSP console then?
<Petaris> its only from a dumb client that it fails
<ogra> can you set SCREEN_07=ldm and SCREEN_02=shell to your lts.conf and check /var/log/ldm.log on the client for any weirdness ?
<Petaris> sure, just a minute
<Petaris> rebooting the client
<Petaris> last time I got this message it was a permissions issue with the NFS shares, but thats not the case this time
<Petaris> I already checked that
<Petaris> hrm, it just gives me a screwed up screen on tty2
<Petaris> I can
<Petaris> I can't type anything or see anything
<Petaris> ogra: I looked through the pam and ldap stuff but it all seems fine
<Petaris> could it be a bad host key for sshd?
<Petaris> maybe I should try recreating that
<ogra> thats why i asked for the IP first place :)
<Petaris> but the IP hasn't changed
<Petaris> but the mac did
<Petaris> the mb fried on this server and was replaced
<ogra> hmm, thats shouldn affect the key
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> could you tell me the command to re-generate the host keys
<Petaris> lets just try it and see
<Petaris> ahha
<Petaris> I just tried logging onto the client with a local user account and it gave the same error
<Petaris> so it has to be ssh
<Petaris> at least to my knowlage
<Petaris> ogra: what do I need to do to regenerate the host keys?
<Petaris> is there docs on the edubuntu site that cover this?
<ogra> sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys && sudo ltsp-update-image
<ogra> (the latter part only for gutsy and newer)
<Petaris> ogra: thanks  :)
<Petaris> hrm, how do I tell which distro I am using?
<Petaris> I don't remember which version I installed
<Petaris> oh well I'll just do it
<Petaris> it won't hurt anything
<ogra> lsb_release -a
<Petaris> oh, ok
<Petaris> thanks
<Petaris> I am running gutsy
<Petaris> ogra: that fixed it
<Petaris> maybe mac address does matter
<Petaris> or maybe the keys just got corrupted some how
<ogra> yeah, rather the latter
<ogra> mac shouldnt matter
<Petaris> thanks for the help ogra  :)
<ogra> :)
<remitaylor> anyone run into issues where a thin client will start to boot and then re-dhcp (to a different dhcp server, for instance ... my gateway instead of my ltsp server) ... and then drop to busybox?
<remitaylor> nm - trying a suggestion from #ltsp ... setting my primary gateway's dhcp to hand out the information and disabling my ltsp server's dhcp
<LaserJock> ogra: final edubuntu-docs uploaded
<LaserJock> ogra: we got 2 new translations of About Edubuntu and a couple more translations of the .desktop as well
<ogra> gracias
<LaserJock> kein problem
<LaserJock> not sure if that's the way you'd say it
<ogra> perfect
<ogra> :)
<opapo> I have a powerpc that I am trying to boot via ltsp
<opapo> the client and server are both powerpc
<opapo> I get a "invalid memory access" error
#edubuntu 2008-04-12
<Bambi_BOFH> why does edubuntu-desktop depend on gcompris in 5000 languages?
<Bambi_BOFH>  edubuntu-desktop gcompris-sound-cs gcompris-sound-da gcompris-sound-de gcompris-sound-es gcompris-sound-eu gcompris-sound-fi gcompris-sound-fr  gcompris-sound-hu gcompris-sound-it gcompris-sound-mr gcompris-sound-nl gcompris-sound-pt gcompris-sound-ptbr gcompris-sound-ru gcompris-sound-so  gcompris-sound-sv gcompris-sound-tr
<Bambi_BOFH> well, about a dozen
<Bambi_BOFH> its quite annoying :|
<moritz> Anyone knows if Edubuntu 8.04 will have a mechanism included for easy setup of LTSP LocalApps?
<Nubae> so low fat client plugin seems to have been created and works...
<Nubae> plugin = script
<LaserJock> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> howdy!
<highvoltage> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> highvoltage!
<highvoltage> LaserJock!
<highvoltage> my blood-alcahol levels are non-optimal, but I am at your service nontheles.s.
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I left you a note on dholbach's blog
 * highvoltage looks
<LaserJock> about the Universe Hackers thing
<highvoltage> I think I already say your comment... or was it a mail... hmm
<highvoltage> well, I'll find out soon enough :)
<LaserJock> I sent an email to -motu about it as well
<highvoltage> internet isn't very fast here atm.
<highvoltage> (I'm in the Middle East atm)
<LaserJock> oh right
<LaserJock> how is it?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: very nice, actually. I'm visiting some friends from school here. we watched the F1 Grand PRix and attended the parties formed around it
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I think I might have too broad definition of the term 'hacker' personally.
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I don't associate 'hacker' with 'programmer' per soe
<highvoltage> per se, I mean.
<highvoltage> other than that I largely agree with you.
<highvoltage> LaserJock: otherwise, how are things?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: decent
#edubuntu 2008-04-13
<theunixgeek> I accidentally deleted my Wine menu (Ubuntu) and I'm trying to get it back with wine /usr/lib/wine/winemenubuilder.exe.so but nothing's happening.
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone tell me which command to use to generate xorg.conf file automatically?
<jbrefort> X -configure ?
<Muhammad_Saad> let me check.
<Muhammad_Saad> command not found.
<Muhammad_Saad> I have found the command dexconf with the help of apropos but I am not sure about it.
<jbrefort> /usr/bin/X
<Muhammad_Saad> I guess /usr/bin/X will just start the X server.
<jbrefort> with the -configure option,it generates a xorg.conf.new
<Muhammad_Saad> Some people at #ubuntu recommended that I use dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure Xorg.
<Muhammad_Saad> instead of other commands.
<Muhammad_Saad> I have noted all the commands so that I can use them in future.
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks for all the help.
<pem725> anyone familiar with setting up a dual head with edubuntu?  I need some help with the lst.conf.
<johnny_> i've never heard of anybody setting up a dual head client.. you're prolly gonna have to come back tomorrow for many of the ltsp folks to be here
<pem725> ok, thanks for the quick reply.  I will come back tomorrow.  Cheers...
<johnny_> i'll try it myself sometime
<johnny_> just not tonight :(
#edubuntu 2009-04-07
<thismamacooks200> opengl is not longer working on my system. most apps say: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<elias> I have a weird problem with LOCALDEVs
<elias> USB jumpdrives, which work on the server, don't work on the thinclient
<elias> same problem I am having with the built in and linux capable SD card reader
<elias> any ideas
#edubuntu 2009-04-08
<ball> Does Edubuntu use Gnome by default?
<Nubae1> yup
<ball> Nubae1: okay, thanks.
#edubuntu 2009-04-09
<LaserJock> hmmpf, anybody seen morgs?
<ianlittle> Hi there... my first time in here
<Lns> hi khismetix
<khismetix> Hi Lns
<khismetix> I'm considering putting Edubuntu on my Compaq presario... recently decommissioned as a winXP SP2 box
<khismetix> Has 512MB RAM
<khismetix> Kids mostly use firefox and use flash based games on BBC and Barbie.com,etc
<khismetix> I've actually replaced it as the main desktop computer with (shock horror) an iMac....
<khismetix> I also plan to put Ubuntu on the iMac (possibly bootcamp + virtualbox or vmware)
<Lns> khismetix: cool. Sounds like you'll have some fun!
<khismetix> Hopefully
<khismetix> Any gotchas ?
<khismetix> I guess I can try out Edubuntu as a live CD ?
<khismetix> back in a minute
<ianlittle> back again
<Lns> khismetix: edubuntu doesn't have a livecd anymore, it's an add-on to ubuntu
<khismetix> oh right...
<khismetix> I've just been over at the web site
<khismetix> The download seems to be 699MB .. seem correct ?
<khismetix> I was a bit confused.. it said I need 2 CD images
<khismetix> but both links seem to download the same image
<Lns> tbh i'm not sure, haven't used edubuntu in a long time :p i used it mainly when it had the ltsp integration (and ubuntu didn't) but now it's all just edu apps and themes
<Lns> so if ubuntu works, i don't see why edubuntu add-on won't
<khismetix> what's ltsp ?
#edubuntu 2009-04-10
<Lns> khismetix: www.ltsp.org - thin client setup for linux
<khismetix> ah right
<khismetix> I must read up on that....
<khismetix> Wow,..reminds me of the old days when I worked at Sun
<khismetix> We were promoting something called SunRay
<khismetix> was a very neat little stateless device which effectively was a thin client
<khismetix> the skinniest client ever
<Lns> ah, sunrays =) i've heard they work well with ltsp
<khismetix> The display is X-windows based sent down the network pipe to a smart frame buffer which understands the network protocol used for rendering pipeline
<khismetix> redirects audio too
<khismetix> had some .. but limited USB peripheral redirection too.. and most importantly had smart card support ... so you could replicate your screen by visiting your neighbour and swapping in your smart card
<khismetix> was a fantastic idea.. execution was a bit iffy...
<khismetix> hard to market
<khismetix> Anyway.. I digress....
<khismetix> I'm guessing Ubuntu will run firefox with flash plugins
<khismetix> I assume I'll need to download the plugins because they aren't typically bundled
<Lns> khismetix: it should have all the plugins.. flashplugin-nonfree i think is the adobe one
<khismetix> non free>
<khismetix> Do you mean it's not open source
<khismetix> or it is going to cost me ?
<Lns> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<Lns> not you, ubottu =p
#edubuntu 2009-04-11
<src2206> hello, I would like to use Edubuntu as Live CD/DVD. But unfortunately I could not understand exactly which one should I download. I would prefer a DVD
<src2206> could someone please help me ?
<src2206> btw, I have visited the edubuntu  download page but could not ascertain which one will exactly serve my purpose
<{ovijac}> Hello
<{ovijac}> Is anyone here using Edubuntu on a VMware VM?
#edubuntu 2009-04-12
<_arun_> Hello everyone! I have installed my wyse thin clients with ubuntu ltsp and it stops while loading the OS during the PXE boot...Do any of youu have any idea what might be the problem?
<palopetras> hi there
#edubuntu 2010-04-12
<bruce_> hi
<bruce_> hello....  I have a question about edubuntu
<HedgeMage> so ask it :)
<HedgeMage> You don't need permission -- that's what we're here for
<bruce_> oh yes...
<bruce_> is there a "package" i can install on top of regular ubuntu 9.10 to install ALL the edubuntu apps?
<bruce_> brb
<HedgeMage> I think it's called edubuntu-desktop or something like that.
<bruce_> sorry
<bruce_> i must reboot
<bruce_> brb
<alkisg> Good morning
<mhall119> morning
<mgariepy> morning everyone
<mhall119> highvoltage: are you around this morning
<mhall119> ?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yes, hi!
<sbalneav> Morning all
 * bencrisford is back
<bencrisford> highvoltage: hey
<bencrisford> i might carry on working on my bzr branch
<bencrisford> i still have the terminal window open from before i went to germany :P
<highvoltage> bencrisford: hehe, cool :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: did you talk to jdstrand about those packages?
<mhall119> or just resubmit them to him?
<highvoltage> mhall119: just uploaded, he can't miss them :)
 * bencrisford thinks emails can wait until he has had a good nights sleep in a familiar time zone
#edubuntu 2010-04-13
<highvoltage> mhall119: qimo-{session,wallpaper} has been accepted into the archives \o/
<mhall119> highvoltage: yeah/w 30
<mhall119> Riddell wants me to put a version number on the CC-BY-SA though
<mhall119> so when I make those changes, and have the fixed qimo-session package, do I upload them to revu again?
<highvoltage> mhall119: nope, since they're existing packages now it's just a bug fix, so you could send me a debdiff and I can just sponsor it
<mhall119> cool, do I increment the Qimo version number, the Ubuntu version number, or both?
<highvoltage> mhall119: the ubuntu version number
<mhall119> ok
<highvoltage> mhall119: so if it was 0ubuntu1 it would then be 0ubuntu2
<highvoltage> mhall119: you'd increment the qimo version number if the upstream version number has changed
<mhall119> hmmm, right now it's -ubuntu1, not -0ubuntu1
<mhall119> the -0 is if it's coming from Debian, correct?
<mhall119> highvoltage: do you just need the output from "debdiff qimo-session_2.0.0-ubuntu1.dsc qimo-session_2.0.0-ubuntu2.dsc"
<mhall119> ?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep
<highvoltage> mhall119: I basically get your source package again, apply the diff and then upload, although at this stage you'll need an FFe for bug fixes as well
<highvoltage> mhall119: maybe it can still count towards that needs-packaging bug since it's just a packaging bug being fixed right?
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> I didn't think bug fixes required an FFe
<mhall119> ok, so you want the qimo-session_2.0.0-ubuntu2.diff.gz then
<mhall119> not the diff between -ubuntu1 and -ubuntu2
<mhall119> if you're applying it to the .orig file
<highvoltage> mhall119: usual procedure is, file a bug, subscribe the sponsor, then attach the debdiff to the bug
<highvoltage> mhall119: it sounds very tedious but it's not that bad, and it leaves a 'paper trail' that you can use when applying for motu, edububuntu-dev, etc
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so you want me to just attach these to the existing bugs?
<mhall119> or create new ones?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: do you mind if i try and sort out the advocacy team?
<bencrisford> i.e. emailing members asking them if they are still active (which most of them arent)
<bencrisford> and accepting/declining members and stuff
<bencrisford> someone requested to join last month, so if we can accept the recent people, it might give us a few contributors
<highvoltage> bencrisford: it would probably be better deactivating them with a message explaining why, and inviting them to rejoin if interested
<highvoltage> (well, less work anyway)
<bencrisford> oh ok, that sounds like a better idea yeah :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: you're basically leading that so it's up to you, but yes I think it's a good idea to clean up
<bencrisford> ill check it out then :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: where do you need me to put the deb diffs?
<highvoltage> mhall119: on the bug report
<mhall119> the original?
<mhall119> They're marked Fix Committed now
<highvoltage> mhall119: see our discussion from earlier :)
<highvoltage> mhall119: you need to:
<mhall119> right, I was confused as to thether to use the existing one, of file a bug, since you mentioned both
<highvoltage> 1. File a new bug describing what needs to be done and ask for FFe
<highvoltage> 2. Subscribe release-team
<highvoltage> 3. Attach the debdiff to the bug report
<mhall119> and the diff should against .orig.tar.gz, not against the last -ubuntu version, correct?
<highvoltage> 15:31 < mhall119> highvoltage: do you just need the output from "debdiff qimo-session_2.0.0-ubuntu1.dsc qimo-session_2.0.0-ubuntu2.dsc"
<highvoltage> 15:39 < highvoltage> mhall119: yep
<highvoltage> sometimes I wonder if I'm talking to the same mhall119 :)
<mhall119> right, but then you told me you'd apply the diff to the original package
<mhall119> 09:36 < highvoltage> mhall119: I basically get your source package again, apply the diff and then upload, although at  this stage you'll need an FFe for bug fixes as well
<mhall119> unless I misunderstood what you meant by "source package"
<highvoltage> mhall119: debdiff makes the diff's between the appropriate files, if you use it on the .dsc files like you mentioned before, then you don't need to make any other diffs on .orig files or anything like that
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> ok, will take care of that now
<highvoltage> mhall119: the source package is the package that is used to build the binary packages that people ultimately install on their systems
<highvoltage> mhall119: that's the set of tarballs and stuff you get when doing an apt-get source <packagename>
<mhall119> debdiff doesn't seem to be showing changes to my source files
<mhall119> oh wait, I know why, nevermind
<highvoltage> ok :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: im trying to track down all the recent members and de-activating the old ones
<bencrisford> then ill email and explain like you suggested
<bencrisford> and ask them to come back if they can and want to :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qimo-session/+bug/562471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562471 in qimo-session "XFConf still uses ~/.config instead of ~/.qimo" [Undecided,New]
<highvoltage> bencrisford: ok
<highvoltage> mhall119: hmm, sure you didn't edit the CC-BY-SA file inbetween? the patch for that file fails to apply
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, seems like all that needed to change was the version number? I'll just add that manually
<mhall119> to the CC-BY-SA
<mhall119> Riddell asked me to add a version #
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> I did re-build using the old version at one point, which is what was throwing me off earlier, if it's not applying, let me correct it the right way
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i think i did it right :S, edited the members by putting a comment explaining and clicking de-activate
<bencrisford> brb
<highvoltage> mhall119: it's also usually a good idea to add something like "(Closes LP: #562471)" to the description in the changelog, that way the launchpad janitor can mark the bug as fixed when the package is uploaded, I'll just add that for now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562471 in qimo-session "XFConf still uses ~/.config instead of ~/.qimo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562471
<mhall119> ok, I'll make those changes and re-attach a diff
<highvoltage> mhall119: I already did and uploaded
<highvoltage> mhall119: (sorry if you explicitely wanted to)
<mhall119> it's okay, just wanted to do things the right way
<highvoltage> mhall119: I mentioned it for future packages, I'm sure you'll have more packaging work as soon as maverick opens up :)
<mhall119> I'm sure
<mhall119> okay, well then I'm off to work on my beta ISO
<mhall119> thanks again for all your help highvoltage
<highvoltage> and same to you mhall119
<highvoltage> it's nice knowing that ubuntu users will know have easy access to a qimo desktop by just selecting some packages
<mhall119> yeah, I'm excited
<mhall119> but I need to do something about the dependencies it pulls in
<mhall119> it's like 400MB even on an Xubuntu system
<mhall119> I may need to put some packages into Suggests or Recommends
<mhall119> also, something is pulling in a bunch of ttf packages, and i'm not sure why
<highvoltage> mhall119: you bring in all of xubuntu-desktop?
<mhall119> no, just xfce4
<mhall119> but oddly enough, Xubuntu-desktop doesn't depends on the xfce4 metapackage, it specified which ones it depends on
<mhall119> so I may be able to reduce that too
<mhall119> much work to do for maverick
<highvoltage> *nod*
<mhall119> heck much work left to do for Lucid
<highvoltage> heh, yes. from my side I'm just doing some ltsp testing (I think I found some bad bugs but I just need to retest and confirm) and getting the new edubuntu logo in when it lands
<highvoltage> besides that there won't be time for anything else since final freeze is basically just around the corner
<highvoltage> but then there's the website that needs to get ready, release parties, etc :)
<highvoltage> and blueprints and getting ready for uds... the cycle just goes on and on :)
 * highvoltage is using way too many smiley faces today
<mhall119> did you get the new font yet?
<stgraber> hey everyone
 * mhall119 won't be at UDS this year either
<mhall119> maybe next cycle
<bencrisford> stgraber: hi :)
<highvoltage> mhall119: heh, package was rejected because it was marked as karmic in the changelog file, I somehow missed that
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'll change to lucid and re-upload
<mhall119> ah! dch failed me
<mhall119> should have edited it by hand
<mhall119> all these tools and their magic
<highvoltage> mhall119: using dch is good... just keep an eye on what it does :)
<mhall119> I know, I know
<bencrisford> rockstar: fancy seeing you here :P
<bencrisford> we are really grateful for your support :)
<rockstar> bencrisford, :)
<bencrisford> rockstar: if you have any advocacy material to share then there is a bzr branch on the lp team
<bencrisford> people are around on here most of the time if you need help with other things
<bencrisford> you can find a list of bugs in edu packages at http://tinyurl.com/EduBugs
<bencrisford> and im not quite sure what else to say :)
<rockstar> bencrisford, yeah, I've been through this a few times before.
<bencrisford> rockstar: well, hopefully this time will be better
<bencrisford> :]
<rockstar> bencrisford, Ubuntu development is like reading the Bible, most people don't get past Genesis chapter 4.
<rockstar> But they know those 4 chapters pretty well!
<bencrisford> rockstar: heh, i know what you mean
<bencrisford> but then, suddenly, you venture to genesis 5 and everything gets better
<bencrisford> its like running
<bencrisford> the first 2 miles are hell
<bencrisford> but then its a little easier going
<bencrisford> but not enough people go past the first 2 miles
<bencrisford> highvoltage: https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-school-support - is that an official team?
<bencrisford> night all
#edubuntu 2010-04-14
<daeo> holass, solo quiero saber si tambien ayudan en idioma español
<bencrisford> morning
<mhall119> morning
<highvoltage> morning mhall119
<mhall119> I'm still trying to find some documentation on plymouth theming
<mhall119> I can just replace the images in the Ubuntu theme, and use progress dots
<mhall119> but I'd really like to learn about the other engines
<mhall119> the script for the ubuntu theme is so much larger than the old USplash
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep, it is indeed
<bencrisford> highvoltage: the meetings in 1 hour yeah?  i get my time zones muddled up
<alkisg> bencrisford: in 5'
<bencrisford> alkisg: minutes :S??
<alkisg> :)
<bencrisford> alkisg: i only make it 6pm UTC
<bencrisford> according to date -u
<bencrisford> ben@Aurelia:~$ date -u
<bencrisford> Wed Apr 14 17:58:04 UTC 2010
<alkisg> Yes, why, did the meeting time change?
<alkisg> Wasn't it always at 6?
<bencrisford> hmm
<bencrisford> i think it was when i was about in november yeah
<alkisg> Erm, sorry, maybe I got comfused with the daylight savings etc
<bencrisford> thats why i was worried, stupid daylight savings :P
<alkisg> (i'm looking at Greece time always, not the utc time, so it might have been 7 :))
<bencrisford> but then i thought of date -u
<bencrisford> i think it was 6 UTC though
<bencrisford> maybe not
<alkisg> Right, 19:00 UTC
<alkisg> So in 1 hour
<bencrisford> yeah :)
<bencrisford> not really time for a snooze
<bencrisford> time for a walk, and time for a coffee
<highvoltage> Edubuntu Meeting starting in 2 minutes
<bencrisford> :)
<bencrisford> rockstar: you gonna make it to the meeting
<bencrisford> starts about now on #ubuntu-meeting
<alkisg> and also stgraber, sbalneav, nixternal... ^^^
 * bencrisford is downloading qimo :)
<mhall119> the 1.0 is based on Ubuntu 8.10
<bencrisford> cool
<vmlintu> I was just reading through the meeting discussions and noticed some wishlist stuff. Did it get uploaded to wiki yet or was that about to come?
<bencrisford> mhall119: im gonna install it on my old laptop (which i like to call my "research" machine), which is where i experiment with different distros and have a hack around and stuff
<mhall119> there's an alpha of 2.0 on bittorrent
<mhall119> bencrisford: you'll need at least 192MB of memory
<mhall119> it's LiveCD only
<bencrisford> oh
<bencrisford> that suits me
<bencrisford> i have 256mb
<bencrisford> and i only install antix yesterday
<bencrisford> havent had a chance to play about on it yet
<bencrisford> i dont bother with dual boot
<bencrisford> not sure it could even cope with it, poor old thing
<bencrisford> mhall119: the iso is dl'ing pretty fast for me
<mhall119> using a mirror or BT?
<bencrisford> mirror
<bencrisford> UK
<mhall119> which one?
<mhall119> cool
<bencrisford> mhall119: up to 750 kb/s
<mhall119> good
<mhall119> I don't test my mirrors regularly, every once in a while I get an email from a user letting me know one has gone down
<bencrisford> mhall119: well the UK one is faster than most you get these days
<mhall119> not surprised
<mhall119> I finally got a good USA mirror
<mhall119> that's what gets most of the traffic
<bencrisford> mhall119: should i be downloading version 2 then?
<bencrisford> im getting v1.0
<bencrisford> is 2 the one that needs testing?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> version 1 will be end-of-life just as quickly as I can make it
<mhall119> http://growingupfree.org/qimo-2.0-desktop-alpha2.iso.torrent
<bencrisford> mhall119: ill check out 2 later, im gonna try 1 first though cos its nearly complete
<mhall119> 1 is stable and works, if you have kids use that
<mhall119> 2 is coming along, I am working on beta1 iso
<mhall119> the alpha on BT doesn't have the new artwork
<bencrisford> haha, im still in school kids can wait :P
<bencrisford> but i do have little cousins who are sometimes here
<bencrisford> they love gcompris and stuff
<mhall119> yeah, gcompris is great
<mhall119> it's great to have on a LiveCD for people who only have kids over infrequently
<bencrisford> yeah
<bencrisford> i have it installed in my ubuntu because i have all the edu packages
<bencrisford> download finished
<bencrisford> time to burn it :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: those notes were quick
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I made them during the meeting :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok cool
<highvoltage> vmlintu: it's not on the wiki yet, but it will be in about a week or so
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i dont mean to be pedantic, but grantbow appears twice at the list of attendees :P
<bencrisford> or even three times
<highvoltage> bencrisford: heh, oops, I should perhaps review it before posting, which I usually do but didn't tonight
<vmlintu> highvoltage: ok.. there was some months ago talk about ldap integration, is that on your list?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: well its better to make minor errors like that than make bigger slip ups like i tend to do :)
<bencrisford> and im not sure my qcad menu bug was worthy of a mention :P, but i dont mind :), it makes me feel special
<highvoltage> vmlintu: not yet, but my list is purely wishlist, and anyone can add wishlist items, for my wishlist I'm only adding things I know I can work on, and my ldap knowledge is sparse
<highvoltage> vmlintu: you're welcome to attend next week's meeting and add it to the big list we're going to put together, otherwise you can suggest it on the mailing list as well and we'll add it too
<highvoltage> bencrisford: it was something technical that's happening, if someone's working on something I feel that it's worth while mentioning :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, fair enough :)
<bencrisford> i might ask for someone to take a second look at that later, so i guess it is revelevent
<bencrisford> i dont get what the problem is
<bencrisford> i have edited the .desktop file, fixed it, validated it and it still doesnt work
<bencrisford> ive tried other things to
<bencrisford> but no luck :(
<vmlintu> highvoltage: I've been working on new ldap setup tool to get actually working ldap setup on top of openldap. The goal is to get desktop and web applications integrated with it so that the same user information is available for everything easily. Focusing on the easy part.
<sbalneav> Afternoon all
<bencrisford> sbalneav: evening
<vmlintu> But I'll post about that on the mailing lists. Over here it seems like no-one wants more desktop applications, but integration for gazillion webapps only..
<highvoltage> vmlintu: nice, that certainly is in high demand
<highvoltage> vmlintu: what does the tool currently do?
<vmlintu> highvoltage: there are actually many at the moment - one sets up openldap with required schemas, configures the database, adds the required base entries etc..
<vmlintu> It also does kerberos server setup etc
<vmlintu> Then we have web based ldap user management tool that uses the database. It hides the whole ldap from the admin and is for schools only - it has schools, class groups, teacher information etc..
<highvoltage> vmlintu: hmm... are you familiar with blueprints in launchpad and ubuntu specifications?
<vmlintu> Yes, I've read through them, but they are all ages old
<highvoltage> vmlintu: I think you should perhaps create a new one and add it for the UDS
<vmlintu> Third part will be the webapp integration using CAS+OpenID+OAuth+SAML using the ldap+kerberos setup as backend
<vmlintu> The setup tool is almost ready, it just creates broken kerberos configurations if you have more than one realm
<vmlintu> The user management tool is coming together and we hope to get it out during this month
<highvoltage> vmlintu: ok, if you can keep it as packagable as possible (or even better, get it packaged) that will make it easier to get in as well
<highvoltage> vmlintu: will you be able to attend the next edubuntu meeting?
<highvoltage> (brb)
<vmlintu> The user management tool is done using ruby+rails, so I'm not sure how that'd get packaged
<vmlintu> highvoltage: when's the next meeting?
<highvoltage> vmlintu: next wednesday 19:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<vmlintu> that's probably ok, but I cannot say for sure yet
<highvoltage> vmlintu: sometimes packaging certain tools can be quite tedious (I'm thinking schooltool and some sms webapps and ibid) because they depend on a bunch of other stuff that's not yet packaged that also needs to be packaged (which in some cases even have their own dependencies that need to be packaged)
<highvoltage> vmlintu: but it's something we can work towards
<vmlintu> I've been writing about the setup in blog here: http://www.opinsys.fi/en/category/developers-blog
<highvoltage> vmlintu: sbalneav is also worth speaking to, he had previous LDAP plans for Ubuntu and I'm sure he's still serious about it
<highvoltage> vmlintu: I'll subscribe and catch up
<vmlintu> highvoltage: we are scratching our itch here.. the itch is just quite bad and large.. ;)
<highvoltage> vmlintu: yep, no denying that!
<highvoltage> vmlintu: if we find lots of rough edges, we could perhaps do something similar to what we did with Qimo in this release. first get the packages in to the archives, and then add an option for it in future releases
<highvoltage> vmlintu: getting it into the archives would already allow for much larger testing
<vmlintu> The whole thing is spreading all the time.. we already have one patch for slapd to get mit kerberos working better with it..
<highvoltage> yeah that's a killer feature
<vmlintu> we are already running hardy with all this, but it needs serious cleanups..
<vmlintu> so we are basically rewriting the tools to better support it all..
<alkisg> stgraber: there's an updated udhcpc in http://git.busybox.net/busybox/tree/networking/udhcp/dhcpc.c?h=1_16_stable&id=53283adb24765a7afb4d6298661c3c1a8d6f5601
<alkisg> The Ubuntu version dates back to 2005, but the one above is being maintained inside busybox
<alkisg> ...and it supports a -C parameter which is exactly what we want (==doesn't send a client id at all)
<alkisg> Can we compile busybox with udhcpc support? Or at least update the udhcp package in ubuntu?
#edubuntu 2010-04-15
<neckros> saludos
<neckros> una pregunta, primera vez que enseño informatica a niños de primaria y secundaria, quisiera ver si me orienta para darles clases a estos grupos
<neckros> ya llevan un avance pero me he encontrado con algunos que no conocen bien el teclado
 * bencrisford is a little bit worried about the cloud of volcanic ash making its way across the UK
<bencrisford> all flights have been grounded :/
<mhall119> i heard that on the radio this morning
<mhall119> bencrisford: class on bug fixing/packaging with bzr going on in #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> wait
<mhall119> #ubuntu-classroom
<mhall119> that one ^
<bencrisford> mhall119: awesome :), i might just go to that
<bencrisford> ty :)
<mhall119> it's half-way through now
<mhall119> I just noticed it
<bencrisford> mhall119: ok, im playing around with sabayon atm (first time ive used it since i re-installed), its come a long way
<bencrisford> im sort of in the class too though
<bencrisford> hmm, i might just grab the logs later
<highvoltage> bencrisford: hey
<highvoltage> bencrisford: did you fix the dia menu bug? because I see it in my menus
<bencrisford> highvoltage: it was qcad :/
<highvoltage> oh right, d'oh
 * highvoltage discovers that we ship an entire kde session!
<bencrisford> nah, i was planning to have another look last night
<bencrisford> at the bug i mean
<bencrisford> but it got to 1am and i was SO tired
<bencrisford> too much caffeine not enough sleep
<highvoltage> heh, np
<bencrisford> its not exactly a serious bug
<highvoltage> I was just surprised... (and obviously a bit confused)
<bencrisford> lol
 * bencrisford has been playing with sabayon for about an hour
<bencrisford> ive set up my edu install like a school machine, with 2 users a teacher and an admin
<bencrisford> im having trouble making it un-hackable though :P
<bencrisford> i keep changing the students settings in sabayon, then testing it and finding there are still flaws!
<bencrisford> i dont know if its just because i know edubuntu well, or whether its that i dont know sabayon well enough
<bencrisford> im on the student account now :P and i thought i had stopped them going on pidgin
<bencrisford> apparently not :P
<bencrisford> highvoltage: you've all done a great job with edubuntu lucid btw though
<highvoltage> bencrisford: have you tried it out?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: on it right now :D
<highvoltage> bencrisford: cool :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i might start spending more time on it, so i can work on edu bugs properly if necessary
<joerg> hi
<joerg> sbalneav, hey, are you there? got an ldap question ;)
<mhall119> highvoltage: do you know if the bugfix for qimo-session is going to make it in?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I guess you'll have to ask someone in the release team, if you filed the FFe and subscribed them then there's a reasonable chance
<highvoltage> it might even be in already, have you checked?
<mhall119> highvoltage: it's showing at -ubuntu2 in apt-cache,but the fix doesn't seem to be there
<highvoltage> mhall119: which one isn't showing? just so that I can check here on what I uploaded
<mhall119> 71qimo-config_path
<mhall119> in qimo-session
<mhall119> still has $DGMSESSION instead of $GDMSESSION
<mhall119> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44060512/ubuntu2.patch at the bottom
<highvoltage> I'll paste you the one I have in pvt
#edubuntu 2010-04-16
<daeo> Holaaa holaaa
<daeo> hola hooouuula
<bencrisford> highvolt1ge: what are the rules on homemade marketing materials?  im wondering if im allowed to show the edubuntu 10.04 banner on my blog or whether only official graphics are allowed
<mhall119> good afternoon
<bencrisford> mhall119: afternoo
<bencrisford> afternoon*
<stgraber> bencrisford: it really depends on the artwork you made out of the official logo. Using it as-is is generally fine, derivative work are also mostly fine when non-business related
<stgraber> bencrisford: Canonical still owns the trademark but as they aren't really involved in Edubuntu anymore, we can quite easily do what we want with the logo. Only thing I agreed while in London last month was that we'd try to follow Ubuntu's artwork (colors, logo, theme, ..) as much as possible with Canonical providing us with the updated logo and font as needed.
<bencrisford> stgraber: ok, so if i put this on my blog - http://i42.tinypic.com/mctf28.gif - that would be ok?
<stgraber> bencrisford: sure
 * bencrisford finally got around to clearing up the ~edubuntu-advocacy applicants
<bencrisford> 15 ancient applications declined (invited to re-join if interested) and 13 applicants emailed
<bencrisford> not bad for half an hour or so's work
<bencrisford> highvolt1ge: ^ :)
<bencrisford> I have a reply already to one of my emails!
<highvolt1ge> bencrisford: great
 * highvolt1ge morphs back into irc
<bencrisford> highvoltage: im getting quite excited about the advocacy team :)
<bencrisford> even though they have been waiting for up to 4 years, all the applicants so far have still been eager to contribute
<highvoltage> bencrisford: that's good news
<bencrisford> highvoltage: sure is :)
#edubuntu 2010-04-17
<bencrisford> dont suppose anyone knows what the time is in EST
<HedgeMage> hey, squidly
<daniel__> hi everyone
<daniel__> i am a noob linux user
<daniel__> i am new to this irc chatting
<HedgeMage> hi
<HedgeMage> I'm very experienced, but also very sleepy, so I'll help if I can :)
<daniel__> i am wondering when there is going to be a cd for edubuntu to ship like the ubunntu and kubuntu does on shipit? i wold like to have the cd as a hard copy so i dont have to use all your bandwith.
<daniel__> i would even pay shipping an handling if needed
<daniel__> i am living in canada
<HedgeMage> There used to be, I don't know if they still do so or not.  If not, there are a couple of companies that stamp nice copies of Linux distros for a small fee (usually less than $10 US shipped)
<daniel__>  what is better: xubuntu, kubuntu netbook, ubuntu netbook, lubuntu, edubuntu on @GB Terra A20 netbook bought this year?
<daniel__> 2GB***
<mhall119> Qimo 2  beta 1 is out! http://www.quinncoincorporated.org/qimo-2.0-desktop-beta1.iso.torrent
<bencrisford> mhall119: :D
<LaserJock> highvoltage: around?
<bencrisford> LaserJock, hey :)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yep
<highvoltage> LaserJock: how are you doing?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: pretty good
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I got an email from Bruno from gcompris
<LaserJock> he wants to know if 9.2 will be in Lucid
<LaserJock> right now 9.0 is in but Debian has 9.2 in testing and unstable
<LaserJock> you think it's too late?
<bencrisford> LaserJock: feature freeze has long been in effect hasnt it..?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> but generally it's good to keep close to upstream with Gcompris
<bencrisford> ok
<LaserJock> Bruno is pretty good about getting fixes in
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if 9.2 could be considered a bug-fix only or not
<LaserJock> I just saw the final freeze email
<LaserJock> but I thought I'd ask anyway
<LaserJock> perhaps this might be a good case for an edubuntu-updates PPA or something?
<bencrisford> LaserJock: so theres lots of new features/fixes in 9.2?
<LaserJock> fixes at least, I'm not sure about features
<LaserJock> but upstream called 9.0 "deprecated"
<LaserJock> we face this every release
<LaserJock> there should be some gcompris watcher script :-)
<bencrisford> :P
<LaserJock> bruno is responsive and concerned about gcompris in Ubuntu ... and then we fail to get his latest stuff in
<LaserJock> I guess that's the nature of stable releases I suppose
<bencrisford> yeah, i see his name pop up on bugmail quite often, so i can tell he is active
<highvoltage> LaserJock: hmm, I wonder when it was released, stgraber did make a new gcompris upload in this cycle that we tested quite extensively
<highvoltage> I wonder if it would be useful if we had a page somewhere that compared the edubuntu versions to the latest upstream version
<LaserJock> highvoltage: well, there is one
<LaserJock> for Debian anyway
<LaserJock> highvoltage: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/edubuntu.html
#edubuntu 2011-04-11
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning mgariepy
<Ahmuck-Sr> sblnaeve around anymore?
<alkisg> sbalneav works on ltsp but he's not frequently online on irc
<Ahmuck-Sr> ah, did he drop off of irc then?
<alkisg> He comes online now and then
<alkisg> Just not regularly
<Ahmuck-Sr> kk
<Ahmuck-Sr> thx
<alkisg> np
#edubuntu 2011-04-12
<Xyzzin> Hey
<highvoltage> stgraber: so if you want to restart your window manager in unity you should restart unity instead of compiz? or should it be expected to work to restart compiz by itself?
<highvoltage> I get a frankenstein desktop that's a mixture of unity and classic gnome if I just restart compiz :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: restarting compiz usually works for me
<highvoltage> it's consistantly reproducable on today's Ubuntu daily build if you do a compiz --replace. I guess it's just a new bug then.
 * highvoltage just went ahead and filed bugs for a bunch of natty issues
<highvoltage> (at least they're out of my head and into the cloud now :p)
#edubuntu 2011-04-13
<stgraber> highvoltage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<stgraber> highvoltage: not sure if Kate poked you yet
<stgraber> highvoltage: they want it up to date by EOD today
<highvoltage> stgraber: come get your image
<stgraber> highvoltage: do we want to point to the beta2 blog post from the announcement ?
<highvoltage> stgraber: I just turned over to my screen session on chopin and noticed that that amd64 image is still syncing, so you have yesterday's image.
<stgraber> highvoltage: doh :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: when will you have the new one ?
<highvoltage> stgraber: it's at 73% now, and going slowly
<highvoltage> stgraber: rsync estimates 2:04:53, but it should of course finish faster
<stgraber> highvoltage: we really need 100Mb/s at the office :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: can you add "Make ltsp live dialogs translatable" to our oneiric todolist
<highvoltage> added
<highvoltage> well, ltsp-live needs a gui part rewrite anyway :)
#edubuntu 2011-04-14
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<xxnull> hi im installing edubuntu in a poor school .. and i hace a problem with dhcp server because it doesnt receive the ip from router...
<HedgeMage> xxnull: Well, the router and the server probably aren't both meant to be doling out IPs, so perhaps you should give the DHCP server and router static IPs, allowing the rest to be handed out automagically?
<highvoltage> xxnull: do you have two network interfaces on your edubuntu server?
<highvoltage> xxnull: the easiest way to do it would be to run ltsp on a second interface on your edubuntu server, and isolate your LTSP network from the rest
<highvoltage> xxnull: otherwise you'll have to only set your dhcp configuration on your edubuntu server to serve addresses to the thin clients
<highvoltage> (to the thin clients only, that is)
<xxnull> HedgeMage yeah im gonna isoltate
<xxnull> the network
<xxnull> then ill come again
<xxnull> thanks
#edubuntu 2011-04-15
<mgariepy> morning everyone
 * highvoltage catches up with the ubuntu-devel list for the first time this week
#edubuntu 2012-04-09
<alkisg> stgraber: since ltsp-pnp will mostly target schools, do you think it'd be appropriate for me to build it in the edubuntu-proposed PPA? If not, no problem, I'll use the greek school's PPA...
<alkisg> stgraber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp
#edubuntu 2012-04-10
<stgraber> alkisg: I just reviewed the epoptes sync, should be building in a few minutes
<alkisg> Thanks! :
<micahg> I've got a build failure for edubuntu to look at, the new GTK3 libinfinity from Debian builds and fixes the rebuild failure, but the corresponding gobby-infinote update fails with a glib issue
 * micahg files a bug
<micahg> Bug #978354 if someone wants to pick this up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978354 in libinfinity (Ubuntu) "libinfinity 0.5.1-3 fails to build in precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978354
<stgraber> micahg: the current libinfinity will build with a retry
<stgraber> micahg: as it was failing on the glib include that was fixed with this morning's glib
<micahg> stgraber: ah, ok
<stgraber> I started a rebuild now
<stgraber> that sounds much easier than syncing both the library and client and fix the client :)
<micahg> indeed, well, the bug can be hijacked for switching them to GTK3 if you so desire :)
#edubuntu 2012-04-12
<alkisg> stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ltsp/+bug/979472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 979472 in LTSP "Typo in X51-opengl destroying client environment" [High,Confirmed]
<stgraber> alkisg: ouch, yeah, that code was indeed quite wrong, thanks for fixing
<alkisg> stgraber: if vagrantc uploads LDM today, should I sync it, or leave it up to you?
<stgraber> alkisg: you can sync it, I'll let it through the queue as it's critical for LTSP
<alkisg> stgraber: once Precise is out, would you mind me pushing many changes to ltsp-upstream, such as e.g. the ltsp-pnp code?
<stgraber> should be fine, we'll have enough time to make it all look good before 12.10
<alkisg> Right, and whenever sbalneav has libpam-ssh* ready, we can move towards LTSP 6, without LDM.
<alkisg> (that one for 13.04 probably/hopefully though)
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> alkisg: are you planning another epoptes upload today (for translations) or are you good for 12.04?
<alkisg> stgraber: no I'm good, one translation has been committed after last release, but I don't want to bother vagrantc again
<alkisg> Eh actually it's 3 new translations... hmm, no not worth it, they came too late :)
<stgraber> k
<alkisg> Wow, epoptes has been translated to 26 languages before even its first official release... a good sign that such a program was actually needed.
<alkisg> stgraber: will X51-opengl break opengl for fat clients when the user happens to have LDM_DIRECTX=True ?
<alkisg> Maybe we need to check for fat clients setup there too?
<stgraber> it shouldn't break all of opengl but it'd likely break unity at least
<stgraber> so yeah, adding a check for fat client would make sense
<alkisg> OK, doing so...
<stgraber> there's no reason to set that variable when running something locally
<alkisg> Unfortunately we can't separate localapps from normal remote apps
<stgraber> can't we?
<stgraber> we could unset the variable in the localapps script
<alkisg> Yes, we could do that
<alkisg> I meant from that X51 script
<stgraber> right
<alkisg> Hmmm actually... I'm not sure if that's needed
<alkisg> Localapps don't have the same env as the server apps, do they?
 * alkisg checks
<stgraber> they don't need to indeed, but I'm not completely sure that they don't ;)
<alkisg> (btw unity is indeed broken, a black overlay on top of the usable area)
<stgraber> do you have the latest ldm?
<stgraber> the black overlay was caused by xcompmgr last I checked
<alkisg> I have the latest precise updates, but I didn't compile anything or use a ppa... /me checks...
<alkisg> Ah yeah
 * alkisg puts DISABLE_XCOMPMGR=True in lts.conf...
<stgraber> isn't off by default now?
<alkisg> We didn't do an ldm release, did we?
<stgraber> I think we did (2.2.8)
<stgraber> oh, or not
<stgraber> nevermind
<stgraber> or maybe we did ... /me updates the branches
<alkisg> In http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/changes I see that we needed one after r1429, and we didn't
<stgraber> right, we didn't :) we really need vagrant to do it then
<alkisg> OK I'll put the fat client check in x51 and ask vagrantc if I see him
<stgraber> I dropped xcompmgr from depends in ltsp-client-core with the latest ltsp release but that only works for new chroots, not for updated ones
<alkisg> Right I have an updated one
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning
<highvoltage> edubuntu-live (12.04.1) precise; urgency=low
<highvoltage> * Update translations.
<highvoltage> whohoo
<highvoltage> stgraber: did the call for translations seem to help?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yes
<stgraber> highvoltage: we had an extra 4-5 languages and a lot of other changes
<stgraber> highvoltage: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/edubuntu-live/+pots/edubuntu-live
<highvoltage> nice.
<stgraber> I'll check again next week and potentially re-update right before release week if it's worth it
 * highvoltage should've done the Afrikaans one
<highvoltage> (doing it now hoping it might still make it in with another update)
<highvoltage> "gebruikerskoppelvlak". Afrikaans IT terms get way too long sometimes :)
<droppy> How does a edubuntu LSTP fat client work?
#edubuntu 2012-04-13
<doctormon> Hey highvoltage
<doctormon> I'd love to have these packaged for Edubuntu: http://golden-ribbon.deviantart.com/gallery/36547782
<highvoltage> hey dr!
<highvoltage> yeah I received your email and have been meaning to respond :)
<highvoltage> ooh and there's even more than there was in the email
<highvoltage> oh wow and they're all openly licensed
<highvoltage> doctormon: you can count on it that it will happen! :D
<highvoltage> doctormon: (for 12.10 though, but still)
<doctormon> highvoltage: PPA them for 12.04 :-P
<highvoltage> yep!
<doctormon> although if they'd accepted my apt-cat design, a ppa could have been added in to the repo for this sort of thing.
<highvoltage> I'm sure if omg!ubuntu would blog about that ppa and give it some wide coverage too :)
<doctormon> Couldn't you add a ppa into the distro? something that only offered static content like this?
<highvoltage> what do you mean?
<highvoltage> a ppa that's enabled by default?
<doctormon> Two levels, installed by default and enabled by default. Canonical do it all the time.
<highvoltage> that's for remixes though
<doctormon> No, that's for the mainline Ubuntu, they'd had that.
<highvoltage> where?
<highvoltage> doctormon: btw do you know golden-ribbon?
<doctormon> I think it's now extras.ubuntu.com, but I thought in 10.04 it was a ppa. In any case it doesn't matter since it's all the same.
<doctormon> highvoltage: Nope, I monitor the deviantArt community for these kinds of things.
<highvoltage> cool, nice that someone does this :)
<doctormon> You've seen "Interesting About Ubuntu" right?
<highvoltage> nope
<doctormon> http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/gallery/24157595
<highvoltage> heh, nice pleia2 badge, I could recognise her in it without reading the title
<doctormon> thanks, I've been trying to improve my face drawing... hard to get someone right.
<doctormon> highvoltage: Basically this gallery is where all the art done about Ubuntu goes. or therein related.
<pleia2> it was indeed quite good! :)
<doctormon> pleia2: I was meaning to ask you what you thought about the netbook launcher video.
<pleia2> haven't had a chance to watch yet
<doctormon> np, it's awesome... or at least I think so :-)
<pleia2> :)
 * doctormon has gone to bed
<stgraber> alkisg: for epoptes, we can probably squeeze a last one in but it'd have to be uploaded tomorrow at the latest
<stgraber> (we're already in final freeze but as epoptes only affects Edubuntu, I should be able to get a last one in)
<alkisg> stgraber: thanks, but let's pass then, I'd prefer it to be in sync with debian and I don't think vagrantc will have any more time today/tomorrow
<stgraber> alkisg: ok
#edubuntu 2012-04-14
<kklimonda> hmm.. has anyone tried contacting canonical about getting standalong landscape server (or even hosted instance) without support and legal aide for schools for a smaller price?
<highvoltage> kklimonda: hey. they do provide standalone servers, but you have to contact them directly for that, unfortunately
#edubuntu 2012-04-15
<kklimonda> highvoltage: yeah, it was late at night and I didn't ask the right question - I was wondering if someone got Canonical to sell access to LP (no matter hosted or stand-alone) without charging for both support and "legal aid"
<highvoltage> bonjour alkisg
<alkisg> Hi highvoltage :)
<alkisg> On vacations?
<highvoltage> me?
<highvoltage> nah, quite the opposite :)
#edubuntu 2013-04-09
<EcuadorKev> Hello, my name is Kevin. I have a question about getting and installing the language updates on a computer that has no internet access. I installed Edubuntu 12.04 on some computers in a remote village here in Ecuador, but the language packages are incomplete (SPANISH) without an update. Is there a way to download the packages and carry them via portable storage (USB drive/CD) and have them install?
<EcuadorKev> For example the Ubuntu system is all in Spanish, but the Libre Office menus are all in English. This gets fixed after an update via the internet, but that is not possible in the remote village. (it is a 3 hour hike from the end of the road w/ no phone or cellphone coverage)
<EcuadorKev> So a way to carry in the needed updates would be a big benefit to me as I help the school maintain their computers.
#edubuntu 2013-04-12
<xnox> I'd like to use my desktop remotely like reasonable performance over WiFi.
<xnox> with reasonable performance that is.
<xnox> I have tried to use XDMCP but it's very slow even with gnome-fallback session.
<xnox> is ltsp faster? or do I really need NX server.
<stgraber> LTSP does X11 over the network, so you'll get the same performance as XDMCP
<stgraber> (well, worse as by default we do it over SSH which adds quite a bit of overhead, but makes it secure)
<xnox> sigh.
<stgraber> your best bed is something based on NX, did you look at x2go?
<xnox> haven't tried it yet.
<stgraber> the client is in the archive and there's a PPA or external repository for the server
<stgraber> (their server although opensource bundles a rather old version of X11 so it hasn't been accepted into Debian)
<xnox> I see.
<xnox> let's see if it's any better.
#edubuntu 2014-04-08
<DigitalG> Looking to replace XP with Linux. Is there any documentation on how to lockdown features, permissions for Edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2014-04-09
<Dieter> dus ennyone know how to install epoptes end let it work on a network?
<Dieter> installation by edubuntu is automatic, but it dus not detect clients.  What do i do?
<Dieter> ennyone ??
<Dieter> dus ennyone know how to make epoptes find clients? plz, if you do not know just let me know so i can surch anorther help source. (i'm waiting for one our now.)
#edubuntu 2014-04-10
<dgroos> ping work_alkisg
#edubuntu 2014-04-12
<ghostonio> hi
<ghostonio> somebody can help my
#edubuntu 2015-04-06
<baldninja> Hi
#edubuntu 2015-04-12
<am_> ppl
<am_> bye
#edubuntu 2017-04-10
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: tigervnc (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-6ubuntu1 => 1.7.0+dfsg-7ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
<arm_wrestler> hello people
<arm_wrestler> I am looking for something for my son to play with me, is this appropriate for toddlers? Or is this for older kids more?
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: wxpython3.0 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-3 => 3.0.2.0+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2017-04-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: wxwidgets3.0 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-3 => 3.0.2+dfsg-4~build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: wxpython3.0 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-3ubuntu1 => 3.0.2.0+dfsg-4] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: wxwidgets3.0 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-3 => 3.0.2+dfsg-4] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2017-04-12
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.24.1-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
<underport> hi guys, i'm trying to install ltsp (linux terminal thin client) in a banana pi A20. What is your experience on this? I need something similar to berryterminal or berryboot for install it. Any help is great for me now. :)
<underport> :)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.24.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: mutter (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
#edubuntu 2018-04-09
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: pyserial (bionic-proposed/main) [3.4-1 => 3.4-2] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-server) (sync)
#edubuntu 2018-04-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.7-1 => 1.6.7-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-04-12
<Guest54929> hi
<Guest54929> i have problem with vpn in ubuntu
<Guest54929> my vpn connect and my ip change but i cant connect to website that are block in our country like youtube or facebook?
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: babl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.44-1 => 0.1.46-1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio) (sync)
#edubuntu 2018-04-13
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu2 => 18.2-9-g49b562c9-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [0.30-0ubuntu3 => 0.30-0ubuntu4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [0.30-0ubuntu4 => 0.30-0ubuntu5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-04-10
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (disco-proposed/main) [18.5-45-g3554ffe8-0ubuntu1 => 18.5-61-gb76714c3-0ubuntu1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (disco-proposed/main) [18.5-61-gb76714c3-0ubuntu1 => 18.5-62-g6322c2dd-0ubuntu1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
#edubuntu 2019-04-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (disco-proposed/main) [1:0.6 => 1:0.7] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:0.4.1 => 1:0.4.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-04-12
<joey> hello
<Guest25331> just wondering if Edubuntu is still under development as the last entry in the website is from 2015
#edubuntu 2020-04-06
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: ftgl (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2build1 => 2.4.0-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: faketime (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-3 => 0.9.7-3ubuntu1] (edubuntu, i386-whitelist)
#edubuntu 2020-04-07
<Guest_32> hi
<Guest_32> I am having problems trying to install ubuntu to hp proliant server. I could only install the live 18.4 version but even that one showed some problems like I could not see the mouse. Apart from that, it would not install to the hard disk. Any suggestions would be very welcome
<Guest_32> I'm stuck
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-0ubuntu2 => 4.0.2-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2020-04-08
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.5-7ubuntu1 => 1.8.5-7ubuntu2] (edubuntu, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2020-04-09
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: indicator-applet (focal-proposed/universe) [12.10.2+20.04.20200329-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.2+20.04.20200409-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie) (sync)
<Dante> ISO edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2020-04-10
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: tigervnc (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.1+dfsg-2 => 1.10.1+dfsg-3] (edubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: golang-goprotobuf (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-1 => 1.3.4-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-mate) (sync)
#edubuntu 2020-04-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: calibre (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.4+dfsg+really4.12.0-1 => 4.99.4+dfsg+really4.12.0-1build1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
